#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-21
<zh> nixoeen:  age jaii to mac gir kardim inja kasi mitone komak kone?
<zh> nixoeen:  kolan mishe raft ro mac?
<nixoeen> zh: omooman google az hame chiz mofidtare :)
<nixoeen> zh: Roo Mac omooman moshkeli nakhahi dasht, chon sakht afzar o ina hame compatible e
<zh> nixoeen:  bebin ye laptope ba moshakhasate eine ye laptope mac age bashe va khode mac kodomesh behtare
<zh> nixoeen:  batri mac bishtar mimone?
<nixoeen> zh: Battery e Mac mitune behtar javab bede
<nixoeen> zh: bekhosus roo Suspend ke mizari, sakhtafzar behtar manage mikone masrafe battery ro
<zh> nixoeen:  ghazie iniii ke migan mac oo harja tonestin be bargh bezanid bezanid be bargh raste
<zh> nixoeen:  ?
<nixoeen> zh: fekr nakonam
<zh> nixoeen:  pass chikar mikoni?
<zh> chejori ba batri estefade mikoni?
<zh> ?
<zh> ?
<nixoeen> zh: eyne laptop haye dige
<zh> nixoeen:  akhe laptophaye dg batrihashon dar miad
<nixoeen> zh: are, vali lazem nist hatman dar biari battery ro
<zh> nixoeen:  khodesh mifahme az bargh estefade mikonim?
<zh> nixoeen: ?
<nixoeen> zh: are, maloome!
<zh> nixoeen:  aha
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh |*-.*-.* Happy Nowruz :) *-.*-.*
<\x90> ashkan, are you there?
<sadrolla> سلام نوروز همه مبارک
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide va noroz ro tabrik mige
<Zahra> narcislinux: salam. mamnoon az tabriket. sale khoobi dashte bashi :)
<narcislinux> Zahra:  merci , sale khobi ham baraye shoma bashe :)
<Zahra> ;-)
<the-light> lxsameer: :P
<lxsameer> the-light: salam javun
<lxsameer> the-light: chetori?
<lxsameer> the-light: sale not mobarak
<the-light> lxsameer: salam mkhlesam sameer, to chetori?
<the-light> lxsameer: merci saal noe to ham mobarak, saale hadi dashte bashi
<lxsameer> the-light: u too man
<lxsameer> the-light: tehrani javun
<the-light> lxsameer: are tehranam
<lxsameer> the-light: eyval ta key hasti
<the-light> lxsameer: ta 4shanbe sobh injam, badesh chand ruz miram jaei dobare barmigardam
<lxsameer> the-light: eyval kolan ta key tehrani
<the-light> lxsameer: ta 10 om shab
<the-light> lxsameer: zang mizanam ok mikonam bebinamet
<lxsameer> the-light: eyval miam mibinamet hatamn
<lxsameer> the-light: hatman haji hatman
<the-light> lxsameer: ghorbanat, miam dobare haji :)
<the-light> felan
 * WhiteCrow1 به بکس سلام میده و همچنین عید رو تبریک میگه 
<dark-sun> yo
<najme> salaam, dar  Linux ye seri file ha hastand ke click mikonam rooshoon baz nemishand va tanha ejra mishand. inha daghighan che file haee hastand va tahte che nami?
<najme> va chetori mishe code'eshoon ro did? akhe bayad in code ro befahmam va bad ye meghdar taghyiresh bedam
<Ali_> salam no mobarak :)
<zh> Ali_: sale noe shoma ham mobarak :)
<Ali_> sale no mobarak
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-22
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide 
<lxsameer_> WhiteCrow1: #5hit
<lxsameer_> WhiteCrow1: taro suije kardim
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer_, :D koja ?
<lxsameer_> WhiteCrow1: #5hit
<lxsameer_> WhiteCrow1: un babai ke gofti ro shuje kardim
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> dostan ye Tools khob baray shenasae Rootkit dar ubuntu moarfi mikonid?
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, salam rootkit chi e ?! be che mani e ?!
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, mer30 khodam baz kardam ke bekhonam ama delam mikhast mokhtasar khodet baram tozih bedi
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1 :http://www.tebyan.net/science_technology/computermagazine/virusrecognition/2004/12/2/9562.html
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, link e 2vom ro bara chi dadi ?! in ke http e !
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1 ::yani chi Http hast ?!
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, link e 2vom i ke shoma be bande dadi dar rabete ba http e !
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<WhiteCrow1> uhum dar bare http e in safe be sorat e khodkar baram baz mishe >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1 : !!
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, mikhai system e man ro hack koni !?
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1 : :) !!
<WhiteCrow1> Ali_, pc e man az delam saf tare
<Ali_> WhiteCrow1 : :)
<Zahra> Ali_: chkrootkit. vali khob kheili az rootkit haa ro nemishe be in rahati shenaasaaiee kard. behtarin kaar ine ke baa AIDE ya tripwire ghabl az har chizi hash file haaie ke mikhay ro begiri ke badan betooni tavasote oona check koni. har chand ke oona ro ham mishe dor zad
<Hosein> سلام اکابر!
<Hosein> آر یو در؟!!!
<\x90> :)
<Hosein> بروبتسچ عمو نوروز! عیدتون مبارک
<Hosein> \x90: من باس برم جایی عیددیدنی و بیام. برگشتم کلی سوال دارم که می \رسم اگه کسی باشه
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> چقدر شلوغه اینجا!
<dark-sun> عیدی می‌دن؟
<dark-sun> پاشین یکم ترافیک جاده‌ای رو ببرین بالا.
<dark-sun> والله بخدا.. ترافیک اینترنت بره بالا که کسی ککش نمی‌گزه
<dark-sun> 0_0
<dark-sun> ^._.^
<dark-sun> یکم تلاش کنین ببینیم می‌شه ابروهای این گربه رو بگذاریم قشنگ بالای چشمش
<dark-sun> 6_6
<dark-sun> آهان. نزدیک شد
<dark-sun> سوکت آی ار کیو کرنلم دیشب سوخت. باید تا تمام شدن تعطیلات منتظر بمونم!
<dark-sun> 8-[
<dark-sun> کرنل‌های جدید تلفاتشون بالاس
<Hosein> سلام مجددا
<Hosein> کسی هس اینجا؟
<dark-sun> نه
<dark-sun> کسی نیست
<dark-sun> سر و صدا نکن حسین
<Hosein> dark-sun: من با wget زدم گوگل رو دانلود کردم!
<Hosein> اما دیگه متوقف نمیشه!
<dark-sun> Hosein: بله؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: کنترل و سی رو بزن فرزند
<dark-sun> متوقف می‌شود.
<dingdangdong> :O zadi google ro dl koni?
<dingdangdong> man, that's big!
<Hosein> کجا بزنم؟ ترمینال رو بستم. تعطیلاته آخه!
<dark-sun> می‌بینی تو رو خدا؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: in alan inside joke e? :D
<Hosein> حال می کنید؟!
<dark-sun> Hosein: یاپ
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: فکر نکنم نوید
<dark-sun> :S :D
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: bavar kon man navid nistam :( har dafe hamino migi :(
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: پس نوید کجاس؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: دادی گربه بردتش؟
<dingdangdong> Hosein: angizat chi bud bara dl e google? :P
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: how would I know? :(
<Hosein> dingdangdong: تست!!
<dingdangdong> Hosein: aha, aval ba chizaye kuchiktar shoru mikardi khob :P ;)
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: اگه نوید نیستی پس حتما بهزادی یا مرتضی یا محمد یا علی یا...
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: damn it!
<Hosein> dingdangdong: kardam
<dingdangdong> how could I just not be dingdangdong? :O
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: nice name! damn it :D
<dingdangdong> Hosein: right then :P
<dingdangdong> thelight navide? :D
<dark-sun> لطفا فارسی رو پاس بدارید.
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نه بابا اون احسانه
<dingdangdong> pas ali kie?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من علی ام
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ولش کن بابا چیکارش داری؟
<Hosein> آقا اینقدر خندیدید که فرصت نشد بگید کجا کنترل+سی (!) بزنم؟ من ترمینال رو خیلی وقته بستم. دوباره بازکنم اون کلیدارو بزنم وامیسته؟!
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: eee, bache jonoobi? :*
<dark-sun> dark-sun: شما دخالت نکن
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))
<dark-sun> Hosein: اگه بستی ولش کن با سیستم مانیتور دبیلو گت رو کیل کن
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: terminalo bebandi khodesh stop nemishe?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: قانونا آره ولی بعضی وقتا خر بشه ادامه می‌ده
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> بستگی داره چقدر حال کرده باشه با سیستم/کاربر
<dark-sun> Xd
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: uh huh :P
<dark-sun> Hosein: داره باهات حال می‌کنه
<somaye> salam
<dark-sun> یالله
<Hosein> dark-sun: والا
<somaye> bache ha vase filmaye amuzeshiye youtube ham mishe zirnevis dl kard?
<dark-sun> Hosein: زبونم رو گاز گرفتم
<dark-sun> somaye: نیی دونم
<somaye> yani zirneviseshun hast?
<dark-sun> somaye: گوگل کن واسشون
<dark-sun> subtitle <name-of-the-clip>
<dark-sun> بده به گوگل
<dark-sun> آهــــــــــه گردنم
<dark-sun> کار کردن با لپ تاپ سخته!
<Hosein> درک سان: میگما فیلتر شکن واسه اوبونتو؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: دندونت رو گاز بگیر
<dark-sun> این چه حرفیه می‌زنی تو کانال؟!!!
<dark-sun> کی
<dingdangdong> Hosein: :O bi adab
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> Hosein: toonel
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: فحش داد.. دیدی؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: bad zamooni shode, un moghe ha ma jorat nadashtim az in harfa bezanim :O
<dark-sun> Hosein: jap/jondo
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: ما با پنج تومان می‌رفتیم شهر فرنگ می‌دیدم. ده تومان می‌دادیم مثبت هیجده نشون می‌داد
<dark-sun> :D
<Hosein> بی خیال بابا اگه راهی بلدید، لطف کنید کار کار داریم!
<Hosein> آها یه کم توضیح بیشتر
<dark-sun> Hosein: گوگل کن اونا رو
<dingdangdong> Hosein: google dude
<Hosein> من ترجیح میدم قبل از گوگل بزنم:
<dark-sun> جپ نرم افزاره. نصب می‌شه. جاوا می‌خواد.
<dark-sun> jre
<Hosein> sudo apt-get  install jap
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: سر و صورت رو صفا دادی واسه عید؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: بزن. حالـــــــــــــــــ-ش رو ببر
<somaye> akhe bad dore ei shode namarda faghat munde google ro filter konan
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: muhamo kuta kardam yekam :p
<dark-sun> somaye: جانم؟ بله. چرا که نه
<dingdangdong> somaye: beza zendegimono bekonim refigh :P
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: ای جان، می‌گم خوشکل شدی
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =)) thx :P
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من امروز صفا دادم سر و صورت رو. به نظرت الان بهتر شدم یا قبلا؟
<dark-sun> نیگاه کن قشنگ
<dark-sun> :)-<-<
<dark-sun> قبلا هم که دیدی من رو
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: vagheanesh ziad farghi nemikoni :D
<dark-sun> ها؟ بچه‌ها هم می‌گن..
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: taraf dade barash tarjome konam, fa2en, farsisho nemifahmam :O mamlekate darim?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: خوبه که .. هر چی به ذهنت اومد بنویس واسش
<Hosein> agha mige: Unable to locate package jap
<dark-sun> مفهوم رو برسونی نمره رو می‌گیری
<somaye> dingdangdong: bebakhshid  in chan ruze asabam kheili khurd shode az in chiza daste khodam nabud
<dark-sun> Hosein: آهان.. پس باید بری گوگل
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: na baba, baad besh migam ina chie? farsit daghoone o ina, mige to mifahmi man chi migam, hamono ke to mifahmi benevis, manzuram hamune =))
<dark-sun> =)))
<dingdangdong> somaye: hmm, hame asabebun 'chiz' shode az in 'chiza' :)
<dark-sun> خیلی با حاله
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: قدرش رو بدون
<dingdangdong> un ghadramo bedune :D mige faghat man mifahmam harfesho =))
<dark-sun> بابا :چیز: که جرمه!
<dark-sun> کدوم چیز رو می‌گین؟!!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: chize khub
<Hosein>  آقا اگه واقعا این کاره باشه که فیلتره حتما تو گوگل!!
<dark-sun> آاهان. اون چیزا! گرفتم الان قشنگ
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: filetransfer kon bara dustemun,can u?
<dark-sun> Hosein: کشتی ما رو که. لینک بهت بدم؟ دایرکت بگیری خلاصمون کنی؟
<Hosein> ای جونم. دمتون گرم
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: sure thing B)
<dingdangdong> :P
<Hosein> یه چیز دیگه می گم بخندید ولی مشکل منو حل کنید
<Hosein>  how to change character map? I do'nt know where is p letter in persian keyboard!
<Hosein> don't
<dark-sun> m
<dark-sun> Hosein: m
<Hosein> eeeeeeeeee?!!!!!!!!!!
<Hosein> همین جا بود ما نمیدونستیم؟ پپپپپپپ
<somaye> thanks bache ha
<Hosein> من همه کلیدارو امتحان کرده بودم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hosein> ولی من میخوام کاراکتر مپ رو تغییر بدم؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: چند تا پیش فرض هست اونجا
<Hosein> کجا دقیقا؟ تو کیبرد لی اوتز؟ آنتی فیلتره چی شد؟ لنگم جون بچه ها
<dark-sun> Hosein: msg dadam bet dada
<Hosein> دمت گرم داشی
<dark-sun> Hosein: بله تو کیبورد لایوتز هست
<dark-sun> yw
<Hosein> آقا من کیبرد مدل رو رو هرچی ست می کنم بازم همونه!من صفر صفرم!خیلی صفر! پ رو که دیدید؟! کجا عوضش کنم؟ کاستومایز نمیشه؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: من دنبالش نبودم حسین توصیه می‌کنم که عوضش هم نکنی
<dark-sun> Hosein: تا حالا فکر کردی چرا اونجاس؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: واسه اینکه این لایوت کیبورد ملی ماست که براساس نرم افزار زرنگار چیده شده
<Hosein> چرا؟
<dark-sun> زرنگار رو قدیمی‌ترها (زمان داس) می‌شناسن
<dark-sun> لایوت صفحه کلید ویندوز یک صفحه کلید تحمیلیه
<dark-sun> که هیچ همخوانی با استاندارد رسمی کشور ما نداره
<dark-sun> البته من این چیزا رو شنیدم و هیچ وقت نرفتم پیگیری کنم. شما اگه دوست داشتین برین در این خصوص تحقیق کنین صحت و سقمش رو به ما هم بگین
<Hosein> داشی خیلی چیزا دیگه الان داره مثه دسته بیل تحمیل میشه به ما!! تو این موقعیت این تفکرا ما رو عقب میندازه! من میخوام به دوستا و آشناهای خودم که به همشون ویندوز یاد دادم بگم برن دنبال لینوکس - فعلا به عنوان یه سیستم زاپاس-واسه بعضی کارا. اونوقت به ک
<dark-sun> من که کاملا ناخوانا دریافت کردم!
<dark-sun> بقیه‌ رو نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> :S
<Hosein> حیف شد
<dark-sun> سیا۳۰ نوشته بودی؟
<dark-sun> :P
<Hosein> میگم خیلی چیزا فعلا تحمیلیه
<Hosein> ما فعلا باید زیرساخت ها رو بسازیم و توسعه بدیم
<dark-sun> بله. ولی لینوکس سیستم عامل آزادیه!
<Hosein> خب باید همه بیان سراغش کم کم. قبول داری؟
<dark-sun> تو رو نمی‌دونم ولی من که منتظر کسی نمی‌مونم!
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> یعنی راستش حتی ترجیح می‌دم کسی نیاد!
<dark-sun> شب تاریک و بیم موج و گردابی چنین حایل * کجا دانند حال ما سبک بالان ساحل‌ها
<Hosein> آها این یه بحث جدایی رو می طلبه
<dark-sun> یحتمل
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: to budi nazar sanji kardi tu forum? :p
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نه من سالی یکبارهم اونجا نمی‌رم
<dark-sun> همش تعطیله
<dark-sun> :))
<somaye> bache ha ta hala ba orbit downloader download kardid?
<dingdangdong> whynot?
<dark-sun> somaye: no
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: حوصله می‌خواد. فضاش هم مثل اینجا نیست. یجوریه
<somaye> dark-sun: az chi estefade mikonid?
<dark-sun> somaye: wget
<dark-sun> somaye: تحت ترمینال کار می‌ده
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: hmm, chejurie?
<dark-sun> wget -c <url>
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: این جوری نیگاه
<dark-sun> 8-| :-S :-| :-) :-\
<somaye> dark-sun: IE ro ham poshtibani mikone?
<dingdangdong> :P
<dark-sun> somaye: ایشون تحت ترمینال کار می‌کنه. شما لینک دانلود رو باید دستی بهشون بدین
<dark-sun> somaye: توی مرورگر نیست
<dark-sun> somaye: واسه رپید شیر و اینجوری چیزا به کار نمی‌یاد
<somaye> dark-sun: pas man ke u1006 estefade mikonam nemitunam azash estefade konam?
<dark-sun> somaye: u1006?
<dark-sun> linuxe?
<somaye> dark-sun: filtershekane
<Vahid> salam
<Hosein> چیشد؟
<dark-sun> somaye: شما ویندوز هستین الان؟
<dark-sun> Vahid: یا الله. سلام مشت وحید
<Vahid> ye soal darbare barnamenevisi dar linux daram
<Vahid> kasi mitone komak kone>
<dark-sun> Vahid: بپرس مشتی کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<somaye> dark-sun: windosam kenaresh linuxam yad migiram
<Vahid> aleyk
<Hosein> سلام وحید یه دقه صبر کن بینیم
<dark-sun> somaye: چیزی که من گفتم واسه لینوکس بود واسه ویندوز
<Hosein> اولتراسورف تو لینوکس؟
<dark-sun> idm
<dark-sun> هست
<dark-sun> Hosein: نه حسین فکر کنم ویندوز بوده. واسه لینوکس فکر نکنم باشه
<dark-sun> somaye: درسته؟
<somaye> dark-sun: are
<dark-sun> حدس می‌زدم
<dark-sun> somaye: idm nasb kon
<Hosein> آها. خب وحیدخان بسم الله!!
<dark-sun> Vahid: بیفرما بالا مشت وحید چای حاضره
<dark-sun> Hosein: وحید خان بود؟
<somaye> dark-sun: shoma torki?
<dark-sun> somaye: نه
<dark-sun> somaye: لهجه دارم ؟
<dark-sun> :))
<somaye> dark-sun: :D
<Hosein> مشت وحید خان که از بس تحویلش گرفتیم از حال رفت!
<dark-sun> Hosein: گفتم بهش نگو خان! من بهش گفتم مشتی خواستم نطقش باز بشه
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> تلف شد طفلی
<Vahid> behtarin compiler va ide to linux chiye?
<dark-sun> Vahid: کاربر ویندوزی؟
<dark-sun> Vahid: توی لینوکس بهترین نداریم!
<Vahid> bebakhshid dir javab dadam dic shodam!
<dark-sun> Vahid: بهترین اونیه که تو بیشتر ازش خوشت میاد
<Vahid> na linux
<Vahid> e?
<dark-sun> Vahid: بله
<Vahid> khob hala yeki az on khobasho bego
<dark-sun> eclipse
<dark-sun> طرفداراشم زیادن
<dark-sun> netbeans
<Vahid> ide hast?
<dark-sun> هم هست
<dark-sun> Vahid: بله خوشکلم
<Vahid> compileresh chiye onvaght?
<dark-sun> Vahid: چی می‌خوای؟
<dark-sun> c++/java/...?
<Vahid> C
<dark-sun> php/ruby/?
<dark-sun> Vahid: اونایی که گفتم همه دارنش
<dark-sun> ide
<dark-sun> زیاد هست کلا
<dark-sun> netbeans
<dark-sun> چون سنگینه کمتر می‌رن سمتش
<dark-sun> intellij
<dark-sun> هم هست
<somaye> Hosein: shoma filtershekan peyda kardi?
<Vahid> mese vs to win hast dg?
<dark-sun> می‌گن بچه خوبیه! من خودم ندیدمش
<dark-sun> Vahid: اسم اون ملعون رو نیار
<dark-sun> :)))
<Vahid> heh!
<Vahid> cherq?
<Vahid> a
<dark-sun> Vahid: به نفرین لینوکس گرفتار می‌شی
<dark-sun> Vahid: یک دفعه یکی اسمش رو می‌برد.. سر سال لپ تاپش سوخت
<dark-sun> Vahid: بعدشم کامپیوترش
<Hosein> somaye: جپ دانلود شد. اما بلد نیسم چطوری از یه فایل جار استفاده کنم! فقط دات دب (!) بلدم
<dark-sun> Vahid: بعدشم کامپیوتر اداره‌شون
<Vahid> akharesham mord hastam?
<dark-sun> Vahid: نه کچل شد!  الان آسایشگاه پردیسه
<Vahid> be nazare man microsoftam chize khobiye
<dark-sun> Hosein: somaye http://dark-sun303.persiangig.com/jondo/
<dark-sun> Vahid: دندونت رو گاز بگیر! این چه حرفیه؟
<dark-sun> Vahid: البته من باهات موافقم.. ولی در مورد عمه‌ی مایکروسافت
<dingdangdong> Hosein: click rast kon, "open with sun java .. "
<Vahid> nemonasham WINDOWS 7
<Vahid> ke shahkare bara khodesh :d
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نبودی.. بوی سیگار می‌دی.. تنها تنها؟ می‌گفتی منم میومدم
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: hisssss, jar bezan hala :O
<Hosein> dingdangdong: خب الان باس سان جاوا نصب کنم دیگه؟!!
<dark-sun> الیوم ریختن خون وحید... به من هیچ ربطی نداره
<dingdangdong> Hosein: java nadari ru systemet?
<Hosein> با درک سان نمیشه بازش کرد؟!!
<dark-sun> Hosein: اون لینک راهنمای نصبش بود
<Hosein> نه
<dark-sun> دو تا فایل متنی هست
<dingdangdong> jre mikhad
<dark-sun> که یکیش اسکریپت
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: تایید می‌شه
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: eclipse sangintar az netbeans nist aya?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نه در اجرا. البته من معمولا پکیج کامل نت بینز رو نصب می‌کنم که خب سنگین‌ترین می‌شه
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> dar ejra dg, pas dar chi? :P I see . .
<somaye> dark-sun: man nemitunam dl konam
<dark-sun> somaye: کدوم لینک؟
<dark-sun> خصوصی
<somaye> na
<dingdangdong> !ping
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: پونت
<dark-sun> پونگ
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: رباته نیستش
<dingdangdong> :D
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> eh, are ni :P
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: thx for pong
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نو پرابلم. خودم زیرآبش رو زدم. پول مفت می‌گرفت اینجا
<Hosein> dark-sun: اون اسکریپت رو چیکارش کنم؟ واسه در کوزه که نی؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: نه عزیزم. شما جی آر ای رو که نصب کردی
<dark-sun> اون اسکریپت جپ رو نصب می‌کنه
<dark-sun> البته اگه با همون روش دینگ دانگ دونگ اجراش کنی. دیگه نصب هم نمی‌خواد
<dark-sun> ولی من نصب می‌کنم
<Hosein> بچه دو ساله دیدی هرچی جوابشو میدی یه چی دیگه می پرسه؟ ! جی آر ای چطوری نصب میشه؟ همون جاوا 6 ران تایمه؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: آ قربون پسر.
<dingdangdong> Hosein: yes, hamune
<dark-sun> همونه
<Hosein> جون من؟
<dingdangdong> Hosein: chan salete? :D
<Hosein> 35 مگه ها! سرکار نزارین؟
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: هنوز دندون در نیاورده
<Hosein> حجمشو میگم 35
<dark-sun> :{
<dingdangdong> Hosein: man masooliati ghabul nemikonam :D:D
<dark-sun> Hosein: برو دانلود می‌کن مگو چیست جار که سرمایه‌ی جپ است جار
<dark-sun> :o
<Hosein>  و سرمایه خیلی چیزای دیگه! مگه نه؟ من خیلی  هم دوساله نیستم! دو سالمه و نیم!
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: بیا گفتم دندون در نیورده.. دیدی سین رو می‌زنه؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :p
<dingdangdong> Hosein: :)
<Hosein> خب تو این فاصله که این میاد دان بشه، میگما...
<Hosein> یه کم صبر کنید یه راهیو تست کنم اگه نشد میام می پرسم
<dark-sun> الان کامپیوترش می‌پکه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: این چقدر سوال می‌پرسه؟
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: مشکلی داره؟
<dark-sun> :)
<dingdangdong> :P
<dingdangdong> fek konam be zudi ekhrajet konan az chanel :D
<Hosein> آقا من زند استودیو 8 رو میخوام نصب کنم. دفعه اول یه هفته پیش شانسی شانسی نصب شدا اما امروز صپ تالا ...!!
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: جدا؟ به زودی
<dark-sun> :D
<Hosein> تعجب کردین؟
<dingdangdong> :D
<dark-sun> Hosein: من کلا شوکه ام
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: یک چک بزن تو گوشم
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: khubi? :D =))
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نه فایده نداره. یک آپارگاد بزن
<Hosein> زیاد لفتش ندین اگه بلدین یه کم قرش بدید وبعد بیایید پای میز!!
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =)) boOOooooom
<dingdangdong> Hosein: no idea
<Hosein> طبق گواید خود زند که عمل می کنم میگه پرمیشنز دناید!
 * dark-sun dare gij mokhore....
<Hosein> البته من اول همه زدم: sudo -s
<Hosein> چیکار میکنید شماها؟!!!! حالتون اومد سرجاش؟
<dark-sun> Hosein: تو کی هستی؟
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نوید این کیه؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: man navid nistam :(
<jomjome> :D
<Hosein> من تازه واردم! زیاد تلاش نکنید.
<Hosein> تالا نصب کردید این موجودو؟
<dark-sun> من نه حسین
<dark-sun> jomjome: هلو. میستر هاو آر یو پلیز؟
<Hosein> اوه نه! من خیلی امیدوار بودم
<dark-sun> Hosein: الان مشکلش چیه؟
<Hosein> کسی دیگه؟!
<Hosein> ببین من اینو ران میکنم:
<WhiteCrow1> Ajab
<Hosein> cd /media/0E3EFFEB3EFFCA2B/Softwares/Ubuntu/Programming/ZendStudio
<Hosein> بعدش
<Hosein> ./ZendStudio
<Hosein> میگه
<Hosein> bash: ZendStudio/ZendStudio: Permission denied
<Hosein> درحالی که قبل همه اینا زدم
<Hosein> sudo -s
<Hosein>  و رمزمو دادم بهش
<Hosein> چی شد؟ کسی رو دارید تو آشنا ها بتونه راهنمایی کنه؟
<dark-sun> من نه. حسین
<dark-sun> شمرنده اخلاق ورزشی
<dark-sun> ببین حسین این کار رو انجام بده بعد از دستور اول
<dark-sun> sudo su
<Hosein> الان داره واسه من مهمون میاد. مجبورم بای بدم. اما خیلی درب و داغونم واسه این زنده!!
<dark-sun> بعدش دستور دوم رو بزن
<Hosein> نشد داشی. همونه که همون. خیلی دوس دارم ادامه بدم تا به یه نتیجه ای برسم اما مجبورم برم
<Hosein> فعلا بای
<dark-sun> Hosein: برو
<dark-sun> Hosein: بای بای بای
<Hosein> خیلی خوش گذشت دوستای هموطن
<dark-sun> مواظب باش خوش گذروندن جرمه!
<Hosein> thx
<Hosein> یه شعذی هس میگه اگه این جرمه... الان استرس دارم تو ذهنم نی!
<Hosein> فعلا بای
<dark-sun> خسته شدم.. چقدر حرف می‌زنین اه!
<farhad__hf> in add kardane subtitle farsi be DVD ham moshkeli shode vase man....
<farhad__hf> harkarish mikonam nemitoonam doros daresh biaram :(
<farhad__hf> kesi midoone chetori mishe inkaro kard?
<dark-sun> خوشحالم که سال نو رو تبریک نگفتم!
<dark-sun> یو ها ها ها
<dark-sun> احساس خوبی داره
<dark-sun> طبق تحقیقات انستیتو دارک-سان، تبریک گفتن سال نو باعث می‌شه انرژی مثبت از موهای شما خارج بشه. در نتیجه باعث بروز کچلی مزمن یا سفید شدن زود هنگام موها می‌شه!
<dark-sun> متاسفانه هنوز هیچ رسانه‌ی حاضر نشده در مورد نتایج این تحقیقات گسترده که پنجاه سال (اررم.. بله پنجاه سال) طول کشیده اطلاع‌رسانی کنه
<dark-sun> ولی شما به دوستان خود بگویید.
<dark-sun> همین.
<dark-sun> کی بود گفت مک او اس جدید قراره از گنوم۳ استفاده کنه؟
<dark-sun> اصلا مگه لایسنسش اجازه می‌ده؟
<hosein> dark-sun: سلام
<hosein> کلا سلام دوستان
<hosein> !
<hosein> The file '/home/hrezaei/Downloads/JAP.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<dark-sun> chmod +x JAP.jar
<hosein> بهنام هم اومد!
<dark-sun> slm
<dark-sun> dastam banden alan
<hosein> dark-sun, آقا این دستورات که امر می فرمایید رو کجا باید ران کرد؟ برم تو ترمینال سی دی بزنم تا برسم به دایرکتوری فایله بعد بزنم سی اچ مود؟!
<dark-sun> y
<hosein> این پ‍لاس ایکس همون تیک allow executing file as  پروگرمه؟!!
<dark-sun> hosein: yes general
<dark-sun> !ping
<hosein> wow!! It's running!
<dark-sun> الله اکبر! الله اکبر
<hosein> والا بخدا!
<dark-sun> شنوندگان عزیز به خبری که هم اکنون به دستم رسید توجه نمایید
<dark-sun> رزمندگان ما هم اکنون در جبهه گنو لینوکس توانستند...
<dark-sun> خودتون می‌دونین دیگه!
<hosein> برادر، حاجی اگه منظورت منم باس بگم هنو مونده! حالا چطوری یوز کنیم؟ یه سرویسی انتخاب شده اما فیس بوک پیوندهاست!!!
<dark-sun> hosein: واسه یوز مشکلی نداره، شماره پورتش که چهار هزار و یکه
<dark-sun> hosein: توی قسمت پراکسی آدرس رو می‌نویسی لوکال پورت رو هم می‌گذاری چهار هزار و یک و بعدش خلاص
<dark-sun> 127.0.0.1 > local
<dark-sun> 4001
<hosein>  تو مرورگر رو میگی دیگه؟ خودش اتوماتیک ست نمی کنه اینارو؟
<dark-sun> بچه کجایی؟ نمی‌خوای صبح‌ها واست صبحانه هم بگیره؟!!
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> تعارف نکن. خلافی ماشین‌ هم می‌گیره
<dark-sun> یارانه‌ای. سهام عدالتی. چکی چیزی هم باشه نقد می‌کنه.
<hosein> بابا من دمخور اولتراسورفم!
<dark-sun> اون که پیرزن هم خفه می‌کنه! خلاف سنگینه
<dark-sun> این فقط در حد شورای حل اختلاف کار می‌کنه
<dark-sun> جرایم سنگین‌تر رو باهاس با همون یولترا کار کنی
<hosein> ایول بابا ایول
<hosein>  Now it is facebook!
<hosein> منظورتون از جرایم سنگین تر و شورایس حل و اختلاف و اینا چیه؟ چه عیبی داره این دوست جدیدمون جپ جان؟
<dark-sun> عیب؟ کو؟ نه نداره!
<dark-sun> کسی گفت عیب داره؟
<dark-sun> من گفتم یخورده مشکوکه. چون عینک دودی می‌زنه
<hosein> ؛ جرایم سنگین‌تر رو باهاس با همون یولترا کار کنی؛
<dark-sun> بی خیال بابا! جرم کدومه؟ کسی کار خلافی نمی‌کنه تو این مملکت
<dark-sun> هر کسی هم بکنه سر و کارش با پلیسه
<hosein> نه این یه چیزیش هس! راسشو بگو؟
<dark-sun> ای بابا! من می‌گم کچله شما می‌گی بدوش!
<dark-sun> اصلا شتر دیدی یوزپلنگه!
<hosein> جارو به دمبش بستم!
<hosein> ولی وجدانی دمتون طلا!
<hosein> صفایی دادین
<dark-sun> hosein: ازدواج کردی حسین؟
<hosein> نه چیطو؟
<dark-sun> hosein: هیچی. یک سوال متاهلانه داشتم
<dark-sun> کی عروسی کرده اینجا؟
<hosein> بپرس! نخوردیم نون گندم اما بعدن میچپونن تو دهنمون!
<dark-sun> :)
<hosein> می پرسی یا بپرسم؟
<dark-sun> بپرس.
<hosein> من میخوام زند استودیو نصب کنم! چیکار کنم؟ از کی بپرسم؟ کجا برم؟!!
<dark-sun> روشی که گفته بودم رو انجام دادی؟
<dark-sun> یک بار از اول قشنگ بگو چیکار کردی
<dark-sun> لینکی داری هم بده
<dark-sun> psychicist__: شما ازدواج کردی؟
<dark-sun> psychicist__: shoma ezdevaj kardin?
<psychicist__> dark-sun: تا هنوز ازدواج مکرده ام
<dark-sun> psychicist__: ok, then live your life
<psychicist__> dark-sun: thanks :)
<psychicist__> dark-sun: va shoma?
<dark-sun> psychicist__: manam na.
<hosein> http://www.zend.com/en/products/studio/downloads
<hosein> بعد دانلودش یه راهنمای نصب هم میده
<hosein> البت باس عضو باشی
<dark-sun> hosein: valla injuri k sharmandat misham. age link rahnamash ro dari bede.
<hosein> کجا آپش کنم راحت باشه؟
<dark-sun> چی رو؟ زند رو؟
<hosein> راهنماشو
<dark-sun> html?
<dark-sun> pdf?
<hosein> پی دی اف
<hosein> http://www.zend.com/topics/Zend-Studio-8-0-Beta-Installation-and-Upgrade-Guide-0710.pdf
<dark-sun> ooookay
<dark-sun> چقده حجمش؟
<dark-sun> گرفتمش
<dark-sun> hosein: مشکل کجاس؟
<dark-sun> تا کجا رفتی چی شده؟
<dark-sun> باز از خدا بی‌خبرا جیمیل رو بستن
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, chetori dude
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, mibinam ke to chanal kolak mikoni
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<hosein> من فایلZendStudio-8.0.0-x86.tar.gz رو گرافیکی اکسترکت کردم. یعنی از خط فرمان نه
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام خوشکلم. آره حسین همش سوال می‌پرسه
<hosein> آخ نمی دونی!
<dark-sun> اگه دختر بودم می‌گفتم می‌خواد ازم خواستگاری کنه!
<dark-sun> :D
<WhiteCrow1> khob khob e fek konam in ke alan connect shod r
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: آره همش اینجاس
<dark-sun> یک سری مهمان فرستادم خونه‌شون ولی هنوزم اینجاست
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> hosein: نگفتی چیکار کردی؟
<hosein> آخی! بنده خدا
<hosein> خب
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, in osx alan connect shod
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<WhiteCrow1> bebinam khodeshe
<dark-sun> hosein: آره. خب بعدش چیکار کردی؟
<WhiteCrow1> OSX,  salam
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<hosein> dark-sun: خلاصه رفتم تو پوشه اکترکت شده فایل ZendStudio  رو آدرسشو کپی کردم
<hosein> بعد رفتم ترمینال!
<dark-sun> hosein: کپی واسه چی پسر خوب؟
<OSX> salam whitecrowl
<dark-sun> hosein: روش دابل کلیک می کردی خلاص
<WhiteCrow1> OSX, chetori dude ?
<hosein> زدم میشه این:
<hosein> Could not display "/media/0E3EFFEB3EFFCA2B/Soft.../Studio/ZendStudio/ZendStudio".
<hosein> There is no application installed for executable files
<dark-sun> hosein: از روی کول دیسک داری اجراش می‌کنی؟
<dark-sun> hosein: می‌خوای اجراش کنی*
<OSX> nokaram white
<hosein> نه رو هارده
<dark-sun> hosein: تو نبودی دفعه پیش باهم اف اس تبش رو ویرایش کردیم؟
<hosein> آره دیگه دیگه پس میخوام باش ازدواج کنم؟!!!!!!!!!!
<OSX> inja ki laptop ba suse dashteya dare?
<WhiteCrow1> OSX, bara neveshtan e name e harki ke mikhai bash tallk koni faghat chand harf e aval e name eshon ro bezan bad tab bezan
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, boro bara help
<hosein> چی چی رو ویرایش کردین؟!!!!!!!!!
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> OSX: من ندارم
<dark-sun> hosein: /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: help ma ra nemihelad :)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, nemihelad yani chi ?:D
<WhiteCrow1> OSX, 1 min
<hosein> رفتم روش کلیک کردم!! یه فایل متنی بازشد! تو ترمینال زدمش میگه پرمیشن دناید!
<hosein> /etc/fstab رو میگم
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, addres e chanal e suse enterprise ro dari
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: #suse nist?
<WhiteCrow1> duno
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: فدورا بهش بده. اقوامشونه
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> web kolan ghate
<dark-sun> hosein: چی شد؟
<dark-sun> حسین ظاهرا مشکل اجرا از روی فایل سیستم ان.تی اف اس داره.
<dark-sun> می‌بایست با ویرایش اف استب مشکلش رو حل کنیم
<hosein> نه خب بیا می بریمش یه جا که ان تی اف اس نباشه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-23
<hosein> آوووه!
 * ahmadhesni Sale 9 ro tabrik mige
<hosein> 81 sale pish!
<ahmadhesni> hosein: salam, !!! Na! 9 = no
<hosein> ok! lol
<hosein> salam
<hosein> از دوستان کدوم با زند سرور تو اوبونتو کار کردن؟
<hosein> کسی دیکشنری آفلاین شبیه بابی جون روی اوبونتو سراغ داره؟
<hosein> سراغ نداره؟!
<narcislinux1> hosein: stardict ,, mdic
<hosein> استاددیکت که فارسی نیس؟ دیکشنری فارسیشو دارین؟
<narcislinux1> hosein:  chera mitonid dic ha farsi ham besh ezafe konid
<hosein> خب همون فارسیاش کجاس که اضاف کنم؟
<hosein> آقا میشه لطف کنین لینک دانلود دیکشنری فارسیشو بزارین؟ ممنون میشم
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<saeed_> salam
<saeed_> bacheha kesi hast komak kone?
<saeed_> chetor firefox ro nasb konam?
<saeed_> download kardam ama nemitoonam nasb konam
<saeed_> salam
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, lotfan az in ja ? et ro bepors
<WhiteCrow1> in var
<WhiteCrow1> dost e gerami
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, az che linux i use mikokni ?!
<saeed_> bashe
<saeed_> ubuntu
<WhiteCrow1> kho
<saeed_> version 10
<WhiteCrow1> be internet ke vasli enshala , yani ADSL dari ke
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<saeed_> are
<saeed_> chetori firefox nasb konam?
<saeed_> download kardam
<WhiteCrow1> niaz be dl kardan nist
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, terminal baz kon
<saeed_> khob
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, in ro bezan >> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, bad in ro bezan
<WhiteCrow1> sudo apt-get update
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, va dar akhar >> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<WhiteCrow1> tamam
<saeed_> aha
<saeed_> dare ye chizaii mishe
<saeed_> ama dare che etefaghi miofte?
<WhiteCrow1> dare install mikone dg
<saeed_> ama man recive nadaram ke
<WhiteCrow1> :-/
<saeed_> bavar kon
<WhiteCrow1> khoro ji e terminal et ro baram to 1 site e pastbin bede bebinam
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, in kar ham mitoni koni in ja ro bekhoni >> http://digitizor.com/2010/09/04/install-firefox-4-ubuntu/
 * WhiteCrow1 20 min dg baiad bere 
<saeed_> Fetched 26.1kB in 3s (6,696B/s) Reading package lists... Done
<saeed_> bebin man mitonam khodam nasb konam?
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, akhe aziz e man makhazen ro gozashtan ke be sadegi ba seim sani e app install koni
<WhiteCrow1> chere saeed_ mitoni link bet dadam bara on kar ke bebini che baiad koni
<saeed_> merci
<saeed_> alan miram
<saeed_> midooni mikham befahmam che etefaghi miofte
<saeed_> mamnoon
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, 1 min 1 link e dg ham bet bedAM
<saeed_> aha
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-firefox-4-rc2-in-ubuntu-10-10-10-04-ppa/
<saeed_> ok
<WhiteCrow1> saeed_, bye
<saeed_> bye
 * WhiteCrow1 brb
<saeed_> thanks a lot
<saeed_> سلام
<zh> chejori mishe az linux image gereft?
<Ali_> Salam
<Ali_> dostan ye Tools khob baray mix film soragh daran
<Ali_> ?
<AliTarihi_> !mix
<AliTarihi> !film
<AliTarihi> @mix
<AliTarihi> پفف . باتهای نادون :P
<Hosein> دوستان سلام
<Hosein> کسی از اهالی زند اینجا هس؟!
<narcislinux> everplays: yek sal bade
<everplays> narcislinux, 1sal pir tar shodi :)
<narcislinux> everplays: aval shoma
 * everplays fekr mikone khanom-a moghadam taran
<narcislinux> everplays: to in mored na
<everplays> :)
<sadrolla> salam
<sadrolla> kasi invar hast ?
<lxsameer_> na hame unvaran
<lxsameer_> age soal dari bepors harki bedune javab mide
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: :d
<sadrolla> soale man hamchin linuxi nist dude
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: age be man bashe migam bepors refigh
<sadrolla> ye file 530 mg hast archbang.iso serveresh navasan zeyad dare sorate man ham kam
<sadrolla> خیلی اذیت می کنه
<sadrolla> اگه کسی یه سرور رایگان که لینک مستقیم بدونه
<sadrolla> لینکگ بده لطفه
<sadrolla> آبکشم اونجا
<sadrolla> آدرس جایگزین کنم
<sadrolla> دانلودر ادامه بده فایله رو
<sadrolla> 40 % گرفتم فایله رو
<sadrolla> نمیشه که بی خیالش شد :دی
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: شما می تونی کمک کنی ؟
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: age link bedi mitunam ru server e khodam dl esh konam tu az server e man dl koni
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: http://tenet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/archbang/32%20bit/ArchBang-2011.02.04-i686.iso
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: MD5sum: dfd403cbdca551c7e54571118938023d
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: ping
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: dare download mikone
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: serevret ke filter nist :p
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: tnx dude
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: nababa filter koja bud
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: khahesh
<sadrolla> lxsameer_: 2 min dige miam ye reset lazeme
<somaye> dark-sun: salam
<somaye> lxsameer_: salam
<lxsameer_> somaye: salam
<lxsameer_> somaye: sale no mobarak
<somaye> merc
<somaye> lxsameer_: sale noe to ham mobarak
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, برگشتم
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: http://ftp.vandaproject.com/
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: chakerim mer30
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, انشالله که خداوند بهشت را پاداش شما قرار دهد
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: ;)
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: downloaded tamum shod begu pakesh konam
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, mailet bede barat mail mikonam
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, albate man bayad bedam doosti sorate oon bishtare oon begire
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: lxsameer@gnu.org
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, ye soal dige beporsam
<sadrolla> lxsameer_, ?
<lxsameer_> sadrolla: befarma
<Zahra> lxsameer_: behesht dige ghazaaye sookhte nadare!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: :D maskhare mikoni haji :D saret miyada
<Zahra> lxsameer_: man aslan ghazaa doros nemikonam ke bekhaad besooze!
<Zahra> lxsameer_: taaze age ye roozam dorost kardam az alarm i chizi estefaade mikonam
<Zahra> lxsameer_: tazasham baladam!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: omran
<lxsameer_> Zahra: toke 24saate poshte PC hasti
<lxsameer_> Zahra: farghe beyne nimru va abgushto nemiduni bad migi ashpazi baladam :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Zahra> lxsameer_: chand bar ke majboor shodam dastoore pokhte ghazaahaa ro az hamin net yaaftam
<Zahra> lxsameer_: oh! kojaaye kari! ye baar mirzaa ghasemi doros kardam! madaarekesham mojoode!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: hahah fer kon google koni "dizi howto"
<Zahra> lxsameer_: ye baaram ye ghazaaye italyaiee doros kardam esmesho yadam nemiaad chi bood! vali kheili bi maze shod!:D
<Zahra> lxsameer_: too facebook age boodi mididi!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: khanuma vaghti ye ghaza dorost mikonano fekr mikonan kharab shode migan ghazaye italiai ya faransavie :D
<lxsameer_> Zahra: inja ke hastim age rast migi madrak ru kon
<Zahra> lxsameer_: valla man nemidoonam! too oon site gofte bood italiaaieeye!
<somaye_> lxsameer_: Zahra ma tu khabgah makaroni ro herfe ei dorost mikonim
<somaye_> lxsameer_: Zahra tu in zamine dige ostad shodim vase khodemun
<Zahra> somaye_: vase maa ham ye class bezaarin
<lxsameer_> makaroni ke kari nadare dash kuchikeye manam balade :D
<Zahra> somaye_: moteasefaane man zendegie khaabgaahi ro tajrobe nakardam. har chand ke badam nemioomad tajrobe konam
<lxsameer_> Zahra: nefe omret talaf shode pas :D
<somaye_> Zahra: are khube ba bache ha kheili khosh migzare
<Zahra> lxsameer_: ey baba! man kolle omram talaf shod raft!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: :D
<somaye_> lxsameer_: dash sameer en hame efe miyay khodet che honari dari tu ashpazi?
<Zahra> somaye_: zaaheran vase 44 nafar ghazaa doros karde!
<lxsameer_> somaye_: zereshk ash reshte mipazam tak,
<Zahra> vali nemidoonam cheraa har shab ghazaash misooze!
<somaye_> Zahra: chiiiii migi
<somaye_> :D:D
<somaye_> Zahra: hala chi doros karde?
<Zahra> somaye_: hamin emshab ye nimroo doros karde soozoonde!
<somaye_> Zahra: :D:D:D:D
<lxsameer_> vaghti adam code mizane ke gozashte zaman o hes nemikone  ke :D
<lxsameer_> Zahra: khosham miad ashpazi balad nisti be man gir midi :D
<Zahra> lxsameer_: khosham miaad har shab ghazaat misooze bad paaye code ro mikeshi vasat!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: belakhare bayad ye bahunei bashe dige
<Zahra> badam chi mikhaay man hamin alan dastooresho behet bedam?!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: bifestraghanof ba sose pare ghu
<Zahra> lxsameer_: http://codepad.org/lMw8Mcq8
<Zahra> :D
<Zahra> khodaa google ro kheir bede!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: na dige
<lxsameer_> Zahra: sose pare ghush ku pas :D
<Zahra> lxsameer_: khob too ghoo ro be man bede taa sose paresho baraat doros konam!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: to dasturesho bede ghush ba man ;)
<Zahra> lxsameer_: aval ghoo!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: na dige kam nayar dasturesho bede hale
<Zahra> lxsameer_: ghoo ro migirim! paresho mikanim. ba paresh sameer ro ghelghelak midim. enghadr ghelghelak midim taa ashkesh dar biaad. be andaazeye 2 ghashoghe ghazaakhori ashkesh ro baa mayonez makhloot mikonim! mishe sose pare ghoo!
<lxsameer_> Zahra: eyval 2min dige sosesh hazere :D
<Zahra> :D
<somaye_> lxsameer_: sameer yadete progeye narmafzare man chi bud?
<lxsameer_> somaye_: na ziad hafezaye mano ke miduni chejurie
<somaye_> lxsameer_: mozue seminaram agile
<somaye_> lxsameer_: paje behesh miduni chizi?
<lxsameer_> somaye_: are
<lxsameer_> somaye_: ye raveshe development e
<somaye_> lxsameer_: khob?
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: salam
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: Salam
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: filtershekanam ke u1006 bud kolan az kar oftade
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: shoma filtershekane khubi ke be win ham bokhore mishnasid?
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: :-D  hatta too IE
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: are
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: az jondo estefade kon
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: be win mikhore?
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: are
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: link mituni bedi?
<ahmadhesni> somaye_:  W8
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: bebin kolan u1006 intore bade ye modat az kar miofte?
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: ziad ba U kar nakardam, vali midoonam har chand vaght ye bar update mishe
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: http://www.4shared.com/get/TgcRZrvv/jondo.html
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: updatesh ham ke nemishe kard
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: man ye bar khastam bokonam az kar oftad
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: تخدیخ بخط زاهغث ذثظشدشئ یخصدمخشی ساث؟
<somaye_> ahmadhesni: jondofox chiye bezanam download she?
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: nasb kardi?
<somaye_> are
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: na dg niaz nist chizi dl beshe
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: soali ham porsid no bezan
<ahmadhesni> somaye_: behtarin serveresh ham Dresden (Germany) hast
<somaye> ahmadhesni: chtor kar mikone?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: sabz shode rangesh?
<somaye> axe ye adam ke kenare coreye zamine va sabz shode
<somaye> ro mibinam
<ahmadhesni> somaye: khob, kodoom server? Dresden?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: browseret chie?
<somaye> are
<somaye> ham IE daram ham firefox
<ahmadhesni> somaye: boro ghesmate proxy
<ahmadhesni> somaye: localhost   port: 4001
<somaye> khodesh 4001 hast
<ahmadhesni> somaye: ok, hala ye safhe filter baz kon
<ahmadhesni> somaye: shod?
<\x90> Hi @ll
<somaye> ahmadhesni: in mese u homepage nadare?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: na,
<somaye> ahmadhesni: hamintori safhe baz konam
<ahmadhesni> somaye: are
<ahmadhesni> somaye: www.facebook.com  !!
<ahmadhesni> \x90: Hi
<somaye> ahmadhesni: nashod
<ahmadhesni> somaye: safhe filter miad??!!!!
<somaye> tu ghesmate network bayad beram port ro tanzim konam dige?
<somaye> are
<\x90> what's the problem?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: too ghesmate proxy : " localhost "  benvis  va portesh ham 4001
<somaye> .
<ahmadhesni> somaye: nashod?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: na
<ahmadhesni> somaye:  tools -> internet option -> Connection
<ahmadhesni> somaye: lan setting dari ya setting?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: ye lahze
<ahmadhesni> ok somaye
<somaye> ahmadhesni: lan seting
<ahmadhesni> somaye: khob bezan roosh, tik proxy ro zadi?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: na nazade budam
<somaye> ahmadhesni: khob?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: Address: localhost        Port : 4001
<ahmadhesni> somaye: neveshti?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: are
<somaye> ahmadhesni: bazam nemishe
<ahmadhesni> somaye: khob hala ok kon
<somaye> ahmadhesni: kardam
<ahmadhesni> somaye: ok, kardi va sabz ham hast vali nemishe?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: are
<ahmadhesni> somaye: safhe filter miad ya aslan chizi baz nemishe?
<somaye> ahmadhesni: filter
<ahmadhesni> somaye: be jaye address benvis 127.0.0.1
<somaye> ahmadhesni: encrypted data transfer :930kByte
<somaye> va hey ham ziyad dare mishe
<ahmadhesni> somaye: too hamooon ghesmate proxy
<somaye> ahmadhesni: in nabayad be hade nesabe khasi berse bad faal she
<ahmadhesni> somaye: on meghdare transferet hast
<ahmadhesni> somaye: na, aghahe sabz beshe ok mishe!
<ahmadhesni> somaye: neveshti 127.0.0.1
<somaye> ahmadhesni: are bazam nashod
<somaye> ahmadhesni: mese inke ghesmat nist ke beshe
<ahmadhesni> somaye: fire fox ro ejra kon
<somaye> ahmadhesni: fire ro ejra kardam
<ahmadhesni> somaye: option boro
<somaye> khob
<ahmadhesni> somaye: advanced -> network
<somaye> khob
<ahmadhesni> somaye: setting -> manual proxy
<ahmadhesni> somaye: http proxy : localhost
<ahmadhesni> port: 4001
<somaye> ahmadhesni: to tebghe 7 migi?
<ahmadhesni> somaye: man hamin alan hamin karo kardam vasl shodam
<somaye> ahmadhesni: man xp daram
<ahmadhesni> somaye: na 7 kie dg!!  manual proxy nadari?
<ahmadhesni>  :-)
<ahmadhesni> somaye: network -> setting ro mizani chi miad?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-24
<neshat> AliTarihi, ping
<AliTarihi> neshat: ?
<neshat> AliTarihi, hi dude , noruz mobarak
<AliTarihi> نوروز شما هم مبارک باشه :)
<neshat> AliTarihi, ba arch kar mikoni dige
<AliTarihi> مدتی که کار نمی کنم
<neshat> neshat, farq pacman ba packer to chi hast ?
<AliTarihi> معمولا بچه های آرچ کار توی #arhclinux-ir
<AliTarihi> هستم
<AliTarihi> هستن*
<neshat> AliTarihi, rasti man sadrolla hastam dude :d
<neshat> AliTarihi, kasi nist dude
<AliTarihi> می دونم کسی نیست.
<AliTarihi> نشناختم :)
<AliTarihi> اسم پکر رو نشنیدم
<AliTarihi> بذار ببینم چی هست
<AliTarihi> packer is a bash wrapper for pacman and the AUR. It was designed to be a simple and very fast replacement for the useful functionality of yaourt.
<AliTarihi> neshat:
<neshat> AliTarihi, albate man miraftam #archiir =))
<AliTarihi> ظاهرا یک اسکریپ هست که هم پک من رو ساپورت می کنه هم یائورت رو
<AliTarihi> می تونی به جای پکمن از پکر استفاده کنی که آور رو هم داشته باشی
<AliTarihi> neshat: به نظر این میاد :)
<neshat> AliTarihi, khodam hami hads ro mizadam
<AliTarihi> neshat: حدست درسته انگار
<kefayat> سلام كسي هست كه بتونه كمكم كنه ؟
<neshat> kefayat, salam dude
<kefayat> salam
<kefayat> mishe komakam konid?
<kefayat> vaghti linux nasb mikonam tasvire manitoram larzesh dare?
<neshat> kefayat, too menu ha ye gozine hast ne name monitor oon ro peyda kon va tanzimesh kon
<neshat> lxsameer, salam dude
<lxsameer> neshat, salam
<neshat> lxsameer, aqa dastet dard nakone archbang ro nasb kardam :x
<lxsameer> neshat, khahesh
<nowruz> hapy nowruz
<nowruz> hi zahra
<nowruz> xxxx  zahra
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alireza> salam dostan
<alireza> sale no mobarak
<alireza> ye soal daram mishe j bedin ?
<LOOLOO> سلام
<LOOLOO> کسی آنلاین هست؟
<neshat> salam
<neshat> LOOLOO, shayad
<LOOLOO> بابا خدا باباتو بیامرزه
<LOOLOO> :)
<LOOLOO> من تازه کار اوبونتو هستم
<LOOLOO> چرا نمیتونم تو انجمن ثبت نام کنم
<neshat> LOOLOO, khoda babaye khodet beyamorze
<LOOLOO> میگه ثبت نام کاربر جدید غیر فعال میباشد
<neshat> LOOLOO, man ke sebte name kardam chizi giram nayoomade , chizi gire to ham namiad
<neshat> LOOLOO, vala man ke 3 sali fek konam bashe sabte name kardam khabar nadarm
<neshat> LOOLOO, :p
<LOOLOO> من همین حالا فایرفاکسم رو به نسخه ۴ ارتقا دادم چرا بعضی از افزونه ها کار نمیکنه روی این لعنتی
<LOOLOO> مثلا
<LOOLOO> FEBE
<LOOLOO> ??
<LOOLOO> =
<neshat> LOOLOO, midoonam
<neshat> LOOLOO, tabei hast
<neshat> LOOLOO, man fire ro systemam nasbe vali run namishe =)) to ka vazet behtare :p
<LOOLOO> بابا به این مدیر لعنتی انجمن لعنتی اوبونتو ی لعنتی بگید این ثبت نام لعنتی رو راه بندازه شاید یکی تو بیابون گیر کرده باشه کار واجب داشته باشه
<LOOLOO> :)
<neshat> LOOLOO, =))
<neshat> LOOLOO, site lanati bedarde adamhaye lanati mikhore na ghere lanati mesle shoma .
<neshat> LOOLOO, oon firefox too add-ons haye firefox moshkel daran ( update nashodan ) che rabti be ubuntu ya anjoman ya ... dare
<neshat> LOOLOO, shoma ham moshkel dari search kon , bepors  , ... !!!
<LOOLOO> کلا خدا همه رو لعنت کرده/میکنه/خواهد کرد پس من هم به زودی به جمع لعنت شده ها خواهم پیوست
<LOOLOO> بابا من کلی گفتم
<neshat> LOOLOO, aks man .
<LOOLOO> یه وقت میخوایم یه خوش و وشی کنیم با بر و بچ چه وضعیه بگید بازش کنن دیگه
<neshat> LOOLOO, anjoman jaye khoshe o besh nist dude
<LOOLOO> اصلا خدا خودش رو هم لعنت کنه کاری نداری ؟فعلا بای
<LOOLOO> =
<neshat> LOOLOO, =))
<vahidf> salam
<vahidf> vhaidf /help
<vahidf> exit
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  salam , chejor mitona vaghti sistemam be net vasle ba wirles interneto ba ye sitem dige share konam ?
<f-vahid> salam
<f-vahid> man az squid estefade mikonam
<f-vahid> age khastid mitoonam komaketoon konam
<narcislinux> farhad_hf:  salam , pas age mishe help beresonid :D
<f-vahid> hatman
<f-vahid> age soali darid man javab midam
<narcislinux> f-vahid:  vasid nasbesh konam
<f-vahid> ubuntu darid?
<narcislinux> f-vahid: bale
<f-vahid> bebinid khode site squid help khoobi dareh
<f-vahid> man az khode site squid estefade mikonam
<f-vahid> squid dar vage ye proxy server hastesh
<f-vahid> va hamchenin ye cache server
<f-vahid> man ke az cache server estefade mikonam kheili khoob jaavab mideg
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: wireless carded bayad betoone bere too master mode, axare driver ha in ghabeliato nadaran!
<farhad_hf> aval oono check kon ke kare alaki nakarde bashe ;)
<narcislinux> farhad_hf: hi , chejor chek konam ?
<narcislinux> f-vahid: in adreseshe http://proxy.org/
<farhad_hf> iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: fek konam ba ad-hoc ham betooni share koni, vali motmaen nistam ;)
<narcislinux> farhad_hf:  ba on alan nashod
<f-vahid> mitooni ye route benevisi
<f-vahid> ya ba iptables
<narcislinux> farhad_hf: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<narcislinux>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<narcislinux>  in alan yani nemishe dige ?
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: ba sudo in karo kardi dge?
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: be hamin sadegi ke nabayad bikhial shi :)
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: momkene ye patchi chizi bashe vase driveret ;)
<farhad_hf> narcislinux: yekam google kon!
<narcislinux> farhad_hf:  khob bazam hamino mige
<narcislinux> farhad_hf: lol ok
<f-vahid> benazare man rabti be mode master nadare
<f-vahid> ba iptables mitooni karetoo rabendazi
<f-vahid> age dagigan begi mikhahi chikar koni mitoonam dastooresho behet begam
<narcislinux> f-vahid: alan ba adsl vaslam , migham ba wireless be ye sisitem dige net beresonam :D
<f-vahid> man in karo kardam
<f-vahid> aval bayad too systemet bayad squid ro nasb koni
<f-vahid> inam sitesh
<f-vahid> www.squid-cache.org
<f-vahid> in dastooro to terminal bezan
<narcislinux> f-vahid: sorry dc
<f-vahid> apt-get install squid
<f-vahid> sudo apt-get install squid
<f-vahid> badesh ke in dastooro zadi
<narcislinux> f-vahid: badesh ?
<f-vahid> ye seri tanzimat tooye /etc/squid3 hastesh ke bayad anjam bedi
<f-vahid> bad miri too on computer ke internet nadare too ie ya firefox porxy vasash tarif mikoni
<f-vahid> port va ip computer ke internet dare ro behesh midi
<narcislinux> f-vahid:  on sistem ipode
<f-vahid> moshkel nadare
<f-vahid> bayad barash proxy tarif koni be port va ip morede nazar
<narcislinux> hm
<f-vahid> tanzime squid ham rahate
<f-vahid> kare khasi nadare
<narcislinux> f-vahid:  mamnon :)
<f-vahid> ba squid mitooni user name va password ham set koni ta auth ham bokone
<f-vahid> movafagh bashid
<f-vahid> ta yadam narafte apache ro ham bayad too systemet dashte bashi
<f-vahid> inam ye like khoob https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<narcislinux> f-vahid: tq
<dark-sun> می‌بینم همه ساکت نشستین و بدجوری تو فکر هستین...
<dark-sun> خواستم بگم یک روز «خوب» میاد.
<dark-sun> همین. برم به کارهام برسم
<dark-sun> تو فکر بودم یک آمار بگیرم که روزانه چند تا سایت توی اینترنت فعال می‌شن... ولی دیگه مهم نیست! چون یک روز «خوب» میاد
<dark-sun> امروز با یک نقاش صحبت کردم. می‌خواستم بهش یک سفارش بدم در مورد لینوکس
<dark-sun> کلی صحبت کردیم،
<dark-sun> از طراحی و اهمیت نور و ایده توی نقاشی گفت
<dark-sun> بهش گفتم غروب خورشید یک روز خاص رو می‌تونی بکشی؟
<dark-sun> یهو بهم ریخت.
<dark-sun> وسایل نقاشیش رو جمع کرد
<dark-sun> بهش گفتم چی شده؟
<dark-sun> گفت: کشیدن غروب خورشید چه اهمیتی داره، وقتی یک روز «خوب» میاد...
<dark-sun> حق داشت/
<dark-sun> عذر می‌خوام، شاید تکراری باشه ولی هیچ شنیدین یک روز «خوب» میاد؟
<dark-sun> somaye: yo
<somaye> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> می‌گم چیزی یادم نرفته؟
<somaye> dark-sun: chi?
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: na , yadet narafte ;-) Sale 9'et mobarak
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: مرسی. خیالم راحت شد
<dark-sun> خداحافظ همگی
<vahidf> salam
<ahmadhesni> ba ATI che konam? nasb nemishe in ro ham test kardam teeworlds
<ahmadhesni> teeworlds , na in eshtebah shod, che konam ba ATI
<ahmadhesni> in javab mide? http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<mememememe> salam Arsham
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<everplays> !msg | fvahid
<everplays> err! in bot-e koo?
<WhiteCrow1> !ask | WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, fek konam rafte eid didani
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, hehe
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<neshat> everplays, ping
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, ping
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, pong
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, salam
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, gnome dari ?
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, bale
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, barname i hast to gnome vase tanzimate keyboard esmesh migi
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, keyboard preferences
<WhiteCrow1> ?!
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, bebin vaqti ejrash mikoni mitooni keyboard farsi ro tanzim koni
<WhiteCrow1> bale
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, command run shodansh ro mikam
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, bara tanzimat e keyboard farsi mitonid wiki e ubuntu ro donbal konid
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<everplays> gnome-keyboard-properties
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, man alan to openbox hastam dude ubuntu koka bood
<neshat> everplays, tnx haji
<fvahid_> salam
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, shoma man ro mishnasi ?!
<WhiteCrow1> dude ?!
<fvahid_> salam
<WhiteCrow1> fvahid_, ? dari bepors age bax balad bashan javab midan
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, man hame ro mishnasam :p arastoo , .. :p
<WhiteCrow1> looooooool
<neshat> fvahid_, salam
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, shoma name et on vaght ?!
<fvahid_> rajebe squid soal dashtam
<fvahid_> kasi komak mikone
<fvahid_> ?
<neshat> AliTarihi, migam in gnome-keyboard-properties ro to makhzan peyda namikonam
<everplays> neshat, age too openbox hasti chetori mikhay az gnome-keyboard-properties ro estefade koni?
<neshat> AliTarihi, barnamei soragh nadari vase inke farsi navisi ro enable konam ?
<neshat> everplays, vala man mikham farsi navisi ro faal konam
<everplays> neshat, http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%88%DB%8C%DA%A9%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D9%BE%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%A7:%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B3%DB%8C#.D8.A7.DB.8C.DA.A9.D8.B3.E2.80.8C.D9.81.E2.80.8C.D8.AB.E2.80.8C.D8.A6.DB.8C
<neshat> everplays, alan namitoonamm farsi benevisam
<everplays> neshat, xfce ya lxde ro try kon, bayad az tanzimat-e x estefade koni
<fvahid_> kasi komak nemikone?
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, nemikhai 1 ashenai bedi motevajeh sham shoma ki hasti ?!
<mememememe> من می خوام لینوکس نصب کنم
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, na
<mememememe> کسی می تونه کمکم کنه
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, aziat mikoni ha
<fvahid_> farsi nanevisid
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, sadrolla hastam dude
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, :p
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, eyyyykoft
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<fvahid_> kaski mano tahvil nemigire chere
<Arsham> هی بابا چرا هیش کی جواب نمی ده
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, azizam kasi kho nemidone shaiad
<Arsham> برم از عرب ها سوال کنم بهتره
<Arsham> WhiteCrow1: بابا من میخوام لینوکس نصب کنم
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, dude hanooz Arsham soal-esh ro naporside ke
<WhiteCrow1> eeeee
<everplays> Arsham, nasb nakon, be dard nemikhore
<everplays> shenidam windows kheyli behtar-e
<WhiteCrow1> ba everplays moafegh e
<everplays> ma ham pool nadarim ke nasb kardim
<WhiteCrow1> :'(
<Arsham> everplays: خوب من هم پول ندارم :-(
<everplays> Arsham, mage too iran nisti? khob boro CD ro bekhar
<everplays> ma inja majboorim pool bedim
<everplays> vaghti majboor nisti boro CD ro bekhar
<Arsham> everplays: ما خیلی فقیر بودیم مادرم تحمل زاییدن منو نداشت زن همسایه مرا زایید -آقا بهروز :-)
<neshat> Arsham, DOS ham bada nist
<Arsham> everplays: یه دفعه بگو برو از توکلی بخر
<everplays> lol
<neshat> fvahid, aziz shoma soalet ro naporsidi ha
<neshat> neshat, oo payamet ham nadide boodam , sharmande
<neshat> fvahid, dobare bepors :d kasi bedoone mige
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, hala mikhai 7 install koni
<fvahid> rajebe squid soal daram
<WhiteCrow1> fvahid, chera nemiri chanal e khod e debian
<neshat> Arsham, azize baradar shoma moshket chi hast ?
<fvahid> kasi mitoone komak kone?
<fvahid> che rabti be deian dare?
<Arsham> neshat: می خوام لینوسک نصب کنم اما نمی دونم چی خوبه چی بد گفتن #Gentoo خوب هست
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, gentoo , bara 1 mobtadi sangin e
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, fedora install kon
<everplays> fvahid, bebin ta vaghti nagi moshkelet chie kasi nemitoone komak kone
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, ya suse
<neshat> Arsham, age tajrobe linux nadashti ta hala ye asoontar entekhab kon
<fvahid> shoma chizi midonid
 * everplays fedora khodas
<fvahid> moshkelam ine ke mikham transparent proxy ba auth rah bendazam
<fvahid> auth kar nemikone
<neshat> albate fedodar ye sestem amel khoda chiz digei ast  everplays  lol
<everplays> neshat, hehe! man fedora ro mitoonam sabet konam vali khoda ro na :D
<fvahid> ye moshkelam ine ke ba port 443 nemitoone kar kone
<neshat> everplays, man ham baraks :p
<Arsham> fvahid: نداشتم اما یه چیزی بگین که خیلی ساده باشه چرا کسی ابونتو پیشنهاد نکرد
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<everplays> fvahid, ino didi? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/squid-proxy-authentication-in-transparent-mode/
<neshat> Arsham, mint nasb kon ya AriOS
<dark-sun> خوشحالین؟
<Arsham> neshat: Arios خیلی خوب است چون ایرانی هم داره
<WhiteCrow1> :D dark-sun
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام. مهربون
<dark-sun> نرفتیم! کنسل شد مسافرت!
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<neshat> Arsham, AriOS ro mehdi fattahi sakhte
<dark-sun> :( :D
<nixoeen> Arsham: Age mobtadi hasti hamun Ubuntu az baghie behtare. Bishtarin Document ha too internet bara Ubuntu hast
<fvahid> in page ro didam vali didi ke kasi natooneste javab begire
<Arsham> dark-sun: سلام به مردی از دیار خوزستان و کسی که لینوکس حکم اعدامش را صادر کرده است
<neshat> Arsham, AriOS vaqean amade ast
<dark-sun> Arsham: تو از کجا می‌دونی؟
<dark-sun> اون حکم الان توی دادگاه تجدید نظره
<everplays> fvahid, mige shodani nist, dalilesham ine ke age authentication roo proxy bezari bad safe-i peyda beshe ke authentication bekhad ba authentication-e proxy ghati mishe
<fvahid> man ye ja khondam goft mish vali javab nagereftam
<fvahid> rajebe midle man attack
 * dark-sun eslah mikone: Man-in-the-middle
 * dark-sun ye be ebarati: Monkey-in-the-middle
<fvahid> ye soal dige ba in irssi chejoor mishe peyame khososi ferestad?
<fvahid> kasi javabe mano mide?
<everplays> fvahid, mikhay man in middle rah bendazi haji?
<dark-sun> everplays: سلام حاجی
<everplays> age mikhay in karo bokoni be nazaret kasi inja javab mide?
<everplays> salaam dark-sun :)
<dark-sun> everplays: یعنی کسی جواب نمی‌ده؟
<dark-sun> کی
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> nemidooonam
<fvahid> shayad yeki peyda beshe
<dark-sun> یکی بگه چجوری هویز بگیرم؟
<dark-sun> اینجا
<narcislinux> dark-sun: chi?
<fvahid> omidam be shomas
<narcislinux> havij?
<dark-sun> fvahid: امیدت به خدا باشه جوان
<everplays> rahat begam, hich khari peyda nemishe be adame avazi-i ke mikhad man in the middle rah bendaze komak kone
<dark-sun> narcislinux: من هیچی!
<dark-sun> narcislinux: whois
<narcislinux> dark-sun: khob ?
<narcislinux> dark-sun: moshkelesh chiye ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: mikhaym az everplays whois begiram. bebinam khodeshe ya na!
<dark-sun> everplays: cheh-rat avaz shode :)
<narcislinux> dark-sun: /whois everplays
<everplays> dark-sun, hehe :)
<fvahid> manzooretoon chiye?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: meghsi @};-
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<everplays> manzooram ine ke faghat vase dozdi man in the middle rah mindazan, hala chera bayad vase dozdi be kasi komak konim?
<dark-sun> fvahid: chera? man farsi ro dust daram :(
<fvahid> bebinid in tanha raheshe
<fvahid> inkar dozdi nist
<everplays> tanha rah-e chi?
<fvahid> inke ba squid ham auth dashte bashi ham trasparent bashe
<dark-sun> OMG! harchi whois migiram, hichi nemiyad %(
<fvahid> whois
<dark-sun> shoma mitunin begirin?
<dark-sun> fvahid: /whois <user>
<fvahid> everpalys
<amin_> eydeton mobarak
<fvahid> ba irssi chejoor mishe peygame khososi dad?
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, to vi xheori bayad bebandi file ro everplays
<dark-sun> amin_: mobarak sarnegoon shode! az in bebad migin "Eydeton Gerami" bad B)
<dark-sun> migim*
<amin_> on ham sarnegon misheh
<amin_> ziyad negran nabash
<amin_> mikham bebinam on vaght chi mighi
<kde> kasi mano komak kone bad nist
<amin_> kde: ?
<kde> ba irssi chejoor mishe peygame khososi dad?
<dark-sun> amin_: humm..migam eydetoon *khoshhal* bad ya eye khoshbegzare
<amin_> dark-sun: I am happy to see you bro
<dark-sun> amin_: me 2 ;)
<amin_> dak-sun: rasti raje be on doghmeheh yadet ke miyad?
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, hasti ?
<dark-sun> kde: cheghadr shabie vahid hasti shoma
<everplays> neshat, aval escape bezan bad type kon :q
<dark-sun> amin_: na, sorry
<kde> ba irssi chejoor mishe peygame khososi dad?
<everplays> neshat, age mikhay save ham bokoni :wq
<kde> are kde
<dark-sun> kde: /msg <name>
<dark-sun> ?
<amin_> dark-sun: modem buffalo
<kde> man midam nemissh
<dark-sun> amin_: oh shit! dorostesh kardi?
<neshat> everplays, tnx
<amin_> dark-sun: dorost ker shod hamon mogheh ama on doghme he ke mikhasti bekhandi
<amin_> ro zadam
<amin_> ta fardash gir bodam
<neshat> everplays, in ro yaftam fbxkb vase ketboard layot
<amin_> tamzimat tamam flash shod
<amin_> begzarim
<neshat> everplays, vali roo surseforge va ...
<kde> dark-sun vase shoma peygame man ommad>
<neshat> everplays, http://download.sourceforge.net/fbxkb/fbxkb-0.6.tgz  mitooni radesh koni
<dark-sun> amin_: اررم.. من نبودم! ببین من یکی دیگه‌ام
<everplays> neshat, oon document ke behet dadam ro negah koni niaz be oonam nist
<dark-sun> :D
<amin_> bah agha sameer ham omad jash sabzeh gozashteh bodim ha?
<dark-sun> kde: واسه من؟ آره واسه شما چی؟
<neshat> everplays, didam oon ro
<amin_> beghzarim
<neshat> everplays, mikham gerafici bashe
<amin_> site vaseh framewarkopen source adsl modem ha mesleh dd-wrt hast?
<neshat> everplays, http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=3458
<dark-sun> amin_: نمی‌دونم. یعنی راستش نگرفتم چی پرسیدی
<kde> quit
<dark-sun> من برم شام
<amin_> dd-wrt ye siti hast ke router shoma ro appolo mikoneh
<amin_> manam mekham ghoshnameh ye boshgab mail kon plz
<fvahid> salam  dobare
<fvahid> salam
<dark-sun> yo
<fvahid> dark-sun mishe mano komak bokonid?
<dark-sun> fvahid: daram sham mikhoram, nemibini?
<fvahid> bebakhshid
<fvahid> dark-sun az man peyame khososi daryaft kardid?
<fvahid> rajebe irssi soal daram
<dark-sun> امین رفت؟
<dark-sun> fvahid: بگو فرزند چه پرسشی در ذهن داری که این چنین پریشان گشته‌ای؟
<fvahid> man farsi nemitoonam bakhonam
<dark-sun> fvahid: talash kon, hatman mituni, avalesh sakhte ;)
<dark-sun> fvahid: goftam farzand, bego che porseshi dar zehn dari?
<fvahid> dark-sun peygame mano daryaft kardid?
<fvahid> dark-sun hasti>
<dark-sun> fvahid: bale azizam, man k *gusham* sangin nist. har vaght chizi befrestin man *mibinam* ;)
<dark-sun> dar hali k hame negaran budan k 13 bedar koja beran, 1nafar whois kanal ro az kar andakhte... :S
<dark-sun> kasi k ehtemalan hoviatesh ro mikhaste penhan kone... OMG! yani ki mitune bashe?!
<dark-sun> >(:) ehtemalan bigane ha be zamin hamle kardan!
<fvahid> kasi nist komak kone
<fvahid> ?
 * dark-sun mire balaye poshte boome kanal ba dorbin be asemoon negah mikone...
<dark-sun> !ask| fvahid
<dark-sun> !ask | fvahid
<dark-sun> lubotu3: lal shodi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: پرسشت رو مطرح کن، اگه کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده.
<fvahid> man farsi nemitoonam bekhonam'
<dark-sun> fvahid: don't ask to ask question, simply type your question, if anybody knows, they'd respond.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: mesle to nabud! chon man bot nistam, man ensanam, ma shoma ha ro sakhtim! }:P
<dark-sun> <fvahid> chejoor mitoonam ba trasparet squid be port https ke hamoon 443 hast vasl besham
<dark-sun> mikhastam begam "1 narm afzare khub, 1 narm afzare open source..." k goft "1 narm azfzare dige ast! lol" ... mohem nist, chon 1 ruze "khub" miad...
<dark-sun> ۵مگ دانلود از رپید شیر می‌گه باید ۵ دقیقه صبر کنیم!
<dark-sun> ببخشید فور شرد
<neshat> everplays, سلام مجدد برادر من هم چنان نتونستم فعال کنم
<everplays> neshat, hehe, pas chetori farsi type mikoni?
<neshat> everplays, تو فایل ایکس اورگ هم تنظیم می کنم اون جور ی که گفته وقتی میاد بالا گیر می ده بهش که باید غیر فعالش کنم تنظیما
<neshat> ت رو
<neshat> الان انگلیسی ندارم
<neshat> با ست ایکس مپ
<neshat> که دیگه روی انگلیش نمیره
<everplays> neshat, daghigh oon giri ke mide ro paste kon
<neshat> صبر کن تا فایل لاگش رو باز کنم
<dark-sun> یک سال بعد...
<neshat> تو لینکه اینجوری می خواد لود کنه    Option "XkbLayout" «us,ir» ولی تو لاگ ایکس اورگ این جوری لود میشه Option "xkb_layout" "us" بزار این مدلی بزارم ببینم چی میشه
<dark-sun> نکته کنکوری: هیچ وقت نوشته‌های فارسی و انگلیسی رو مخلوط نکنین. چون نتیجه *ناخوانا* می‌شه
<neshat> برای من که نیست
<dark-sun> گاهی باید زندگی رو از دید دیگران دید!
<neshat> مشکل ز برنامه شماست
<neshat> لول
<neshat> چه این مدلی هم دهن سروریس کنه می خواد دونه دونه حروف را از یه جای دیگه کپی کنی
<neshat> من یه ریست بدم
<fvahid> salam be hame
<dark-sun> yo
<neshat> fvahid, سلام به روی ماهت
<fvahid> man farsi nemitoonam bekhoonam
<dark-sun> توی قوانین جزای لینوکس، چیزی به اسم «قانون گذشت زمان» نداریم؟
<neshat> dark-sun, اگه دوس داشته باشه می تونم برات تصویبش کنم :p
<dark-sun> neshat: janam?
<neshat> dark-sun, قانون گذشت زمان رو عرض کردم
<neshat> :p
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: دیدی آخر مسافرته کنسل شد؟
<dark-sun> زد حال خوردیم احمد
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: chi shod? chera?
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: نشد! رفتیم یکجا مهمانی، برنامه عوض شد. گفتن مسافرت کنسل برگردین خونه
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: :)
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: eshkal nadare, khoone behtare ta mehmooni ;-)
<dark-sun> خوشحالم که هنوز پیش شما ها هستم
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: ;) khune internet dare! khooooobeh ;)
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: ma bishtar :-)
<dark-sun> <3
<dark-sun> هووم.. دیگه به کی بگم مسافرت کنسل شد؟
<dark-sun> neshat: تو می‌دونستی مسافرت ما کنسل شد؟
<Arsham> dark-sun: من !!!
<dark-sun> آهان قبلا گفته بودم
<neshat> dark-sun, آره تا اومدی کانال گفتی
<neshat> dark-sun, +))
<dark-sun> Arsham: برو با اون آواترت! رامبو هستی؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, sohbat nakon kolan
<neshat> dark-sun, کجا می خواستی بری حالا ؟
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: باشه. دستت درد نکنه
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<dark-sun> neshat: الان نمی شه بگم. گفتن نگو
<Arsham> dark-sun: باورش نکن
<dark-sun> Arsham: من کلا از سیلوستر رامبو خوشم نمی‌یاد
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, تو نمیشه حرف نزنی ؟
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, na
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<neshat> dark-sun, بگو عزیزم کجا می خواستی بری کاری به این WhiteCrow1 نداشته باش
<neshat> dark-sun, بین خودمون باشه ها این WhiteCrow1 ... آره
<neshat> مخم
<WhiteCrow1> haaaaa
<neshat> lol
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, bale
<neshat> dark-sun, حالا چرا کنسل شد ؟
<Arsham> WhiteCrow1: تا کجا می خوای پیش بری!!!
<Arsham> WhiteCrow1: بازنده ای پسر
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, ta jai ke vaghan khodet ro moarefi koni
<WhiteCrow1> Arsham, hamin jori miai etelat e shakhsi e man ro midi va ...
<WhiteCrow1> taze tahdid ham mikoni
<WhiteCrow1> bax e in ja shahed e  in ghazi e hastan
<dark-sun> ملت من برم مطالعه مفید کنم
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, felan
 * erghezi سلام میده به رفقا :) عید رو هم تبریک میگه بهشون
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, یه ضد حال خوردم در حد تیم ملی
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, chera ?1
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, سیستم آپ می کنم دریافت فایل ها تموم که شد به ۵۲ مگ ایراد گرفتو گفت خراب دانلود شده
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, ولی این ها دلیل نمیشه من بی خیال آرچ بشم
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, بعد این همه مدت یه چیز خوب پیدا کرده بودم که اون هم به دلیل راه اندازی اولش اذیت می کرد که با آرچ بنگ این مانع رد شده است :p
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, به اتمام آپدیت چند تا تست باید بزنم اون موقع تصمیم می گیرم که دیگر گنو لینوکس های روی سیستم بمونن یا پاگ شن :دی
<WhiteCrow1> ajab
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, عجیب ترش اینجاست که می خوام بشم منتقد گنوم و kde
<neshat> lol
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, hala mikhay bahse KDE ya Gnome koni beya :))
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<mort3za> سلام!!
<mort3za> بچه ها یه مشکل خیلی جزئی دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه این وقت شب؟ :)
<neshat> mort3za: salam
<mort3za> سلام
<neshat> mort3za: مگه ساعت چنده ؟   تازه سر شبه بابا
<mort3za> اا خوبه پس
<mort3za> اینجا یه سری دستور هست برای آندرویده: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804574
<mort3za> بعد به دستور echo " که میرسم مشکل اصلی پیش میاد
<neshat> mort3za: یعنی چی من نفهمیدم چی گفتی آخرش
<mort3za> اون صفحه رو باز کردی الآن؟
<neshat> هنوز کامل نشده
<mort3za> خوب کامل که شد یه find بزن: echo "
<mort3za> من توی cmd که دارم همینطور دستورها رو میزنم به اینجا که میرسه..
<mort3za> دیگه بقیه پیغام نمیاد
<mort3za> اینطور که این نوشته باید وقتی echo " رو که زدم پیغام finished going reboot now بیاد ولی نمیاد
<neshat_> mort3za, گفتی بعد اینه echo " رو پیدا کردم چه کنم ؟
<mort3za> میگم این دستور رو که میزنم دیگه هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیده
<mort3za> شما آندروید دارید؟
<neshat_> mort3za, حالا مطمئن هستی که باید عکس العملی ازش ببینی ؟
<mort3za> اینجا که نوشته باید اون پیغامه بیاد
<neshat_> یه سرچ بزن راجع به خود echo
<mort3za> بعدش هم ظاهرا ریبوت میشه
<neshat_> کجا نوشته ؟
<mort3za> +________________________________+
<mort3za> |********************************|
<mort3za> | finished going reboot now |
<mort3za> |********************************|
<mort3za> +--------------------------------+
<mort3za> این پیغامیه که بعدش باید بیاد
<neshat_> ها ؟؟ من انگلیسیم افتضاحه ولی فکر نمی کنم لینوکس ها سر خود ریست شن
<neshat_> فکر می کنم یعنی بعد اینکه اون دستور کارش تموم شد ریست کنی خودت
<mort3za> آهان فهمیدم اینم باید خودم بزنم!!!!
<neshat_> نوشته پایینرت دیگه
<mort3za> یعنی اینی که نوشته خودش نمیاد باید من بزنم
<neshat_> sleep 1
<neshat_> reboot
<mort3za> آدم توضیح که میده کلی حالیش میشه
<mort3za> آره آره
<mort3za> مرسی آقا میرم تست کنم ببینم درست شد یا نه
<neshat_> بعد reboot now یعنی چی ؟
<neshat_> :d
<mort3za> بعد echo باید اون پیغام رو خودم وارد کنم ظاهرا
<neshat_> راستی من آندرویی ندارم یه نوکیا ۳۰ تومنی دارم
<neshat_> :))
<mort3za> بعدش هم یه " که پایان پیغامه اونو ندیده بودم
<mort3za> خیلی راحتی به خدا
<mort3za> کلی دردسر داره
<neshat_> خوب خرجش ۳۰ تومنه
<neshat_> بعد به جای آرپی جی خمپاره نارنجک و غیره هم میشه استفاده کرد ازش
<mort3za> آندروید رو میگم. اول باید روت کنی بعد ...
<neshat_> +))
<mort3za> xrecovery میخواد
<mort3za> بعد app2sd میخواد اگه فرم ویرش پایین باشه
<mort3za> بعد با مشکل android market برمیخوری و تحریمات و ...............
<neshat_> لینوکس هم همین مدلیه کلی کانفیگ بزنی توش ولی خوب لذتش به همین هاست
<neshat_> mort3za, من الان نمی دونم رو سیستمم چی به چیه
<neshat_> فقط می دونم چه برنامه هایی نصبن
<mort3za> :))
<neshat_> یه برنامه از گنوم یکی از ایک اف سی یکی ال ایکس دی سی یکی کا دی ای
<neshat_> هم دام همه رو هم ندارم هیچ کدوم رو
<neshat_> ولی خوب گلچینی از بهترین ها در عین حال سبکترین ها
<neshat_> erghezi, سلام برادر سال نو مبارک
<neshat_> erghezi, !
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-25
<fyodor> salam, oon bar-yi ke payine safheye Mac OS X dide mishe ro chejoori e ubuntu add konam?
<fyodor> hamoon ke application-ha ro launch mikone
<fyodor> khoshgele
<amin> I just fininsh install deluge and I go o webui and it say the deluge ui is nt installed  please install it agian but I could not find webui egg file
<amin> I just fininsh install deluge and I go o webui and it say the deluge ui is nt installed  please install it agian but I could not find webui egg file
<Hosein> سلام نارسیس!
<Hosein> narcislinux: آهای نارسیس!
<neshat> سلام
<neshat> بچه ها قضیه این grub2-bios چیه ؟ everplays erghezi lxsameer samira-t Hosein
<lxsameer> narcislinux, grub2 makhsuse PC e taunjai ke man midunam
<lxsameer> neshat, kolan vase system haye bios compatible
<neshat> lxsameer: khob karesh chie masalan to ubuntu 10.10 ham nasbe ?
<lxsameer> neshat, hamunr grub2 e dige bootloader e
<neshat> lxsameer: ro arch grub2 nasb kardan in ham nasb shod
<lxsameer> narcislinux, bebin grub2 ke kolan karesh malume
<lxsameer> neshat, ama ye seri package dare grub mese hamin package va grub2-elf
<lxsameer> neshat, inha ta un jai ke man midunam code marbut be systemhaye mokhtalefo daran vabe grub in ejazaro midan ke ru una kar konan
<Hosein> از مهندسین محترم کسی با زند استودیو و زند سرور تو اوبونتو کار کرده؟
<neshat> lxsameer: تشکر اطلاعات کاملی بود
<lxsameer> neshat, khahesh
<narcislinux> Hosein:  salam
<everplays> Hosein, zend studio ke hamoon eclipse-e, zend server ham age manzooret oon server khafaneshoone ke poolie baid midoonam kasi estefade karde bashe inja
<everplays> chon pool-esh bar asaas-e tedad haste haye system-e
<Hosein> everplays, narcislinux: Zend Server CE
<everplays> Hosein, http://files-source.zend.com/help/Zend-Server-Community-Edition/zend-server-community-edition.htm#deb_installation.htm
<Hosein> everplays: I think I have installed it now! but I have some problems using it.
<everplays> Hosein, what problem?
<neshat> salam
<neshat> بچه ها من با گراب ۲ مشکلی دارم
<neshat> dastoor $sudo update-grub vojood nadare
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, salam dude
<neshat> neshat, khoosh amadi :X
<RoozbehOnline> salam neshat
<neshat> lol
<RoozbehOnline> merc
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, too arch ba grub moshkel daram
<RoozbehOnline> khob ?
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, grub 1 bood mbr zire ubuntu
<neshat> too arch grub 2 nasb kardam
<RoozbehOnline> oops
<neshat> sudo update-grub vojood nadae
<RoozbehOnline> grub2 sucks
<RoozbehOnline> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/grub2
<neshat> sucks = ? RoozbehOnline
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, alan khode arch hast to list
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, tebqe hamoonja nasb kardam
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: khob man hich rabeteye khoobi ba grub2 nadaram
<RoozbehOnline> khodamam grub 1 ro daram
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, :d
<neshat> erghezi, ping
<RoozbehOnline> hich etelatai ham azash nadaram
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, kare khoobi mikoni
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, aslan maloom ki be kie inja :d
<neshat> erghezi, everplays lxsameer narcislinux ping
<lxsameer> neshat, pong
<narcislinux> neshat: ?
<neshat> $ sudo grub-update > command not found
<neshat> $ sudo updat-grub  :ی
<neshat> همین دستوره منظورمه ( درستش البته)
<neshat> کسی نظری نداره ؟
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: update-grub2 ro test kon
<everplays> neshat, dude too wiki hast
<neshat> RoozbehOnline, not found
<RoozbehOnline> so i have no idea anymore
<narcislinux> neshat: bar ax naneveshti ?
<narcislinux> neshat: update-grub
<neshat> narcislinux, oon var na vali inja chera
<neshat> ue barname hast be name grub-customizer
<narcislinux> neshat: man update-grub barat nemiyad ?
<neshat> in ro nasb kardam mige no bootloader found
<neshat> narcislinux, mige command not found
<neshat> emrooz kolan not found
<neshat> hast
<neshat> in ro dige namidoonam bayad chi karesh konam
<narcislinux> neshat: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/update-grub-command-not-found-in-opensuse-11-2-a-864462/
<neshat> aslan age boot loader nabashe mige system boot ham mishe ?
<neshat> narcislinux, oon post be natije naresid vali male man resid :d
<neshat> narcislinux, lxsameer tnx hal shod
<narcislinux> neshat: :) khob barashon bezan hal shod
<neshat> Dual-booting
<neshat> NOTE: If you want GRUB2 to automatically search for other systems, for example as in Ubuntu. Then you may need to download os-prober from the AUR.
<neshat> narcislinux, albate moshkel hanooz hast
<neshat> # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<neshat> narcislinux, in dastoor javab mide to arch
<narcislinux> hm
<neshat> grub-cusstomizer ham hanooz mige bootloaer not found :d
<somaye> bache ha shoma vaghti narahatid o deletun migire chi mikonid?
<Hosein> آقایون اعاظم! وقتش نشده لینک یه دیکشنری فارسی آفلاین به ما بدین؟! ثواب می کنینا!
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: salam
<Hosein> ahmadhesni: سلام بعد یه عمری!
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: Dictionary mikhay?
<Hosein> آره بابا! بزا ببینم نکنه هنوز خوابم؟!!!
<Hosein> شهرزاد قصه ها هم اسمش عوض شد!
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: W8
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,3291.0.html
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,5905.0.html
<ahmadhesni> Hosein: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,9982.0.html
<Hosein> ایول باباااااااااااا!
<noble> !paste
<noble> !paste
<noble> !ping
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> engaar kasi nist
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> kasi hast?
<dark-sun> yo
<somaye> dark-sun: salam
<somaye> lxsameer: salam
<dark-sun> somaye: yo
<somaye> nixoeen: salam
<somaye> dark-sun: khosh migzare esfehan:)
 * dark-sun thinks somaye to rodarbayseti gir karde! 
<dark-sun> alan be hame slm mikone :))
<dark-sun> somaye: na, cancel shod
<dark-sun> somaye: aslan naraftim
<dark-sun> :S
<somaye> na man mamulan be kasa ei ke mishnasam salam mikonam va arze adab
<dark-sun> somaye: easy, just kidding ;)
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها سایت دهخدا رو فیلتر کردن
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه چجوری می‌شه بازش کنم؟
<dark-sun> بجز فیلترینگ
<dark-sun> فیل شکن البته
<dark-sun> یعنی دنبال آدرس جدیدی ازش می‌گردم
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> age soali darid khoshal misham pasokhgoo basham
<dark-sun> fvahid: ساعت چنده؟
<dark-sun> چه زود رفت!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> fvahid: آدرس جدیدی از سایت دهخدا نداری که فیل نباشه؟
<fvahid> salam behame
<fvahid> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> fvahid: yo
<fvahid> inja che sotokoore
<dark-sun> fvahid: garmesh kon vahid. 1 khatere az khodet bego ;)
<fvahid> ki inja az ubuntu one estefade mikone
<fvahid> nazaretoon rajebesh chiye?
<dark-sun> man estefade nemikona,
<dark-sun> nemikonam*
<fvahid> chera estefade nemikoni
<fvahid> midooni che emkanati behet mide
<fvahid> ?
<dark-sun> na, chon ubuntu nasb nakardam :)
<fvahid> chi nasb kardi
<fvahid> ?
<dark-sun> linux mint debian edition
<dark-sun> lmde 4short
<fvahid> ahan man tahala azash estefade nakardam
<fvahid> toziee maroofi hast
<fvahid> chera ino entekhab kardi?
<dark-sun> mint kolan fan ziad dare, vali mint debian alan chand mahi hast tozi mishe
<dark-sun> fvahid: chon in tozi roller-base hastesh, yani va3 update niazi nist 2bare chizi nasb koni.
<fvahid> vase upgarde ya update
<dark-sun> upgrade
<fvahid> didi mochetoo gereftam
<dark-sun> base esh ham debian hastesh k stable tare
<dark-sun> :)
<fvahid> man asheghe debian hastam
<dark-sun> debian ham asheghe to hastesh
<fvahid> too server azash estefade mikonam
<fvahid> vaghan toozie khobiye
<dark-sun> agreed B)
<fvahid> az inke ba shoma inja ashna shodam kheili khoshalam
<fvahid> maloome adame motakhasesi hastid
<dark-sun> fvahid: lotf dari vahid jan
<fvahid> hamchenan soto koor
<dark-sun> inja hamishe injuri vahid
<dark-sun> injurie*
<fvahid> vaghean gamangize channle hay khareji intoor nist
<dark-sun> man gahi hata ba khodam harf mizanam
<dark-sun> dark-sun: yani chi "ba khodam harf mizanam?"
<dark-sun> dark-sun: hichi haminjuri goftam, jedi nagir :)
<dark-sun> dark-sun: kooft!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ey baba!
<fvahid> ajab
<dark-sun> in kanal nefrin shode ast!
<fvahid> yevaght userhas nefrin nashan
<dark-sun> lol
<fvahid> bishtar azin mint debian begoo
<fvahid> aval ba che tooziee shoro kardi
<fvahid> man ba fedora
<dark-sun> bache khubie, hamun emkenate mint, base debian.
<dark-sun> hummm.. man aval red hat 9, vali badesh talaghesh dadam
<dark-sun> va3 chand sal linux kar nakardam
<dark-sun> badesh ba openSuse shoro kardam
<fvahid> khob
<neshat> سلام به تمامی دوستان
<dark-sun> neshat: doshmana chi? ;)
<fvahid> man nemitoonam farsi to terminal bekhonam
<dark-sun> fvahid: mige: salam be tamamie doostan
<dark-sun> fvahid: chera desktop nasb nemikoni khob?
<neshat> مرگ بر دشمنان :p dark-sun
<fvahid> salamo dosad salam
<dark-sun> neshat: bale! takbir :D
<MBehtemam> dark-sun:salam , sale no mobarak in comment ro bekhon  http://gimp.ir/?page_id=56
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: be user ha ahamiat midi? veleshooon kon! :D alan mikhunam
<MBehtemam> ;-)
<fvahid> chejoor mishe too in terminal farsi khond
<fvahid> ey khoda
<fvahid> bazam kasi chizi nagoft
<fvahid> toye terminal chejoor mishe farsi nevesht ya khoond
<neshat> fvahid: قبلا یه پروژه بود واسه اینکار خیلی وقته که دیگه جمع شده
<fvahid> man nemitoonam farsi bekhonam
<fvahid> motevaje nahsodam
<neshat> fvahid: فکر نمی کنم راهی باشه - فعلا
<neshat> قبلنا یه برنانمه بود واسه این کار که توسعه اون برنامه خیلی وقته تعطیل شده و با هزار بدبختی شاید بشه کامپایلش کرد هر چند من خودم پارسال انجام دادم یه پیش نیاز داشت مربوط به عهد کهن که بیخیالش شدم
<neshat> fvahid: ok
<fvahid> farsi nanevis neshat jon man hichi nafahmidam
<neshat> neshat: dar gozashte ye barname vase inkar bood ke alan oon barname dige patch namishe
<neshat> fvahid: man khodam oarsal mikhastam compilesh konam ye pish neyaz dasht marboot be ahde kohan
<neshat> fvahid: bi kheyalesh shodam
<neshat> fvahid: age doost dashte bashi mishe search kard
<fvahid> bicon ?
<neshat> fvahid: migam to chear farsi namitoni be khooni ?
<neshat> fvahid: i think
<neshat> fvahid: ba irssi hasti ?
<fvahid> man hamishe az terminal estefade mikonam
<fvahid> bale
<neshat> fvahid: to tty ?
<fvahid> bale
<neshat> fvahid: bedon X ?
<fvahid> daghidgan
<neshat> fvahid: saret be jayi nakhorde ?>
<fvahid> chera
<fvahid> az x badam miyad
<neshat> fvahid: ye WM nasb kon masalan openbox ke vase farsi mored nadashte bashi dude
<fvahid> yekam sakhte albate avalesh
<neshat> fvahid: man khodam archbang daram ( arch + openbox + ather default software )
<fvahid> wm ke eftezahe
<neshat> fvahid: manzooram window manager booda
<fvahid> fek kardam migi vmware
<neshat> fvahid: plz reed /msg neshat
<neshat> oon ke be nazare man virtaulbox ham behtareshe
<neshat> fvahid: man hatta to windows ham az virtaulbox estefade mikonam ba koli dalayel ke baraye hame moshakhs hast
<fvahid> che sooto koore inja
<neshat> are
<fvahid> shoma tooye mohite servery kar kardid?
<neshat> fvahid: no :d
<neshat> fvahid: barmigardam
<fvahid> ok
<neshat> fvahid: bargashatm
<fvahid> msg mano daryaft kardid?
<fvahid> kasi inja openldap kar kare?
<neshat> fvahid: kodoomesh manzoorete ?
<fvahid> rajebe openldap
<fvahid> daram ba alpine kar mikonam kasi balade?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmadhesni> @ All: kasi driver ATI Radeon 9200 SE baraye debian nasb karde?!
<fvahid> salam
<HRezaei> salam
<fvahid> salami be booye bahar
<HRezaei> ما که بویی نبردیم!!
<fvahid> man nemitoonam farsi bekhonam lotfan farsi nanevisid
<HRezaei> OK! I said we did't smell any fragrance!
<fvahid> fragrance?
<HRezaei> perfume! = bu
<HRezaei> fragrance=perfume = bu
<fvahid> bale
<fvahid> hala chera?
<fvahid> chear booye nabordi?
<Milkman08> :D Bu? uun dokhtare tuye "Monsters Ink."?
<HRezaei> I did't see it and she!
<Milkman08> kasi een filme kutah ro dide? Be Englisie ... yek shahkare : http://vimeo.com/21216091
<Milkman08> 12 daghighe bishtar nist
<ahmadhesni> @ All: in msg chi mige? http://up.iranblog.com/images/1l4a7bbboskw3e8jn6c.png
 * ahmadhesni fekr konam dg vaghteshe vga ro dar biaram va az panjere bendazamesh biroon!!!
<ahmadhesni> :):-(:-[=-O:-D;-)8-):'(:-/:-X:-!>:o
<HRezaei> moshkelet az koja shoru shode?
<HRezaei> vga to avaz kardi?!
<ahmadhesni> HRezaei: nasbe driver ATI, na ta hala haminjoori kar mikardam!!
<HRezaei> khob pas kare man nist!!! faghat mitunam msg ro tarjome konam vasat!!
<ahmadhesni> HRezaei: baz fek konam khoob bashe age lotf koni.
<HRezaei> جهت اینکه پکیج هایی برای توزیع هایی غیر از ردهات و سوسه(!) بسازید...
<HRezaei> نصاب را از خط فرمان مجددا راه اندازی  کنید با
<HRezaei> گزینه ی --listpkg
<HRezaei> برای مثال
<HRezaei> ./ati-driver-installer-<version><architcture>.run --listpkg
<HRezaei> تا لیست کامل بسته های قابل ساختن را ببینید
<neshat> erghezi: ping
<HRezaei> سپس از گزینه ی زیر استفاده کنید
<HRezaei> --buildpkg
<HRezaei>  تا یک بسته (پکیج) از لیست را بسازید
<HRezaei> گزینه ی
<HRezaei> --listpkg
<HRezaei>  راهنمای استفاده از
<HRezaei> --buildpkg
<HRezaei>  را فراهم می کند. یعنی نشونت خواهد داد!
<ahmadhesni> mer30 HRezaei Translator ;-)
<HRezaei> نو پرابلم!
<HRezaei> bye
<ehsan_> بونتو نصب کردم اردم ۵۰۰ گیگه حدود ۱۰۰ گیگو گذاشتم واسه swap و /. ۴۰۰ بقیرو کردم یه پارتیشن حالا می خوام بدون نسب مجدد اوبونتو  ۱− هم را در پارتیشن دیگری داشته باشم ۳۰۰ گیگ ۲− و ۸۰ گیگ را برای usr ۳− و ۱۰ گیگ برای etc ۴− و ۱۰ گیگم به swap اضافه کنم  ممنو
<ehsan_> che huri home ru bedoone nasbe mojadad ubuntu bokonam ye partiton dige?
<\x90> gparted
<ehsan_> huti= juri
<ehsan_> gnome partition manager?
<\x90> gparted
<\x90> just run it !
<ehsan_> to terminal benvisam?
<\x90> are vali to menu system tools ha hast
<\x90> gui hastesh
<\x90> age 10.04 dari partition manager esmeshe
<ehsan_> file nemipare?
<\x90> to 10.10 gparted
<\x90> no
<ehsan_> thank's
<ehsan_> che juri to gparted mount point ro avaz konam?
<ehsan_> che juri to gparted mount point ro avaz konam?
<neshat> ehsan_: salam
<neshat> bayad tavasote file fstab inkar ro bekonid na gparted
<neshat> ehsan_: :d
<ehsan_> file nemipare?
<neshat> yani chi namipere ?
<ehsan_> pak nemishan fileha
<neshat> ehsan_: age man baham na shoma ro nmdoonam :p
<neshat> ehsan_: che rabti dare
<neshat> bayad file fstab ro edit koni
<ehsan_> aha pas niazi be format partition nist?
<neshat> mage namikhay mount point set koni
<neshat> ?
<ehsan_> are
<neshat> ki gofte bayad format koni ?    kheyli vared boode
<neshat> aslan tarjome mount point chi hast ?
<ehsan_> che guri fstab ro edit konam
<neshat> ehsan_: search to wiki bayad bashe
<neshat> ehsan_: HAVASET BASHE FSTAB FILE MOHEMI HAST
<neshat> YE TERMINAL BAZ KON
<neshat> ehsan_: va in ro bezan
<neshat> sudo cp /etc/fstab /et/fstab.backup
<neshat> ehsan_: age kharab kari kardi to fstab mitooni file asli ro bargardooni
<neshat> and search
<ehsan_> thanks
<neshat> ehsan_: khahesh
<neshat> age yaft nasho begoo barat peyda konam
<neshat> ehsan_:  YES
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> inja ye chzaei hast http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<neshat> ehsan_: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ inja begard dude age En moshkel dari
<ehsan_> bebakhshid bekham /dev/sda5 ro home konam che kar konam?
<neshat> ehsan_: /dev/hdb1 		/home 		ext2 		defaults 		1 2
<neshat> ehsan_: /dev/sda5 		/home 		ext4 		defaults 		1 2
<neshat> ehsan_: masalan
<ehsan_> ext4 re ha?
<ehsan_> ezafe konam tahe file
<neshat> albate age formate parte sda5 ext4 bashe
<neshat> ehsan_: ye nemoone kamel dadam dige
<ehsan_> yani to terminal benvisam sudo gedit /etc/fstab bad inaro ezafe konam behesh?
<neshat> na dude file bayad edit she age hast ke edit mikoni age nist add mikoni
<neshat> ehsan_: albate havaset be 3 nokte bashe
<neshat> 1: shmoare part masalan /de/sda5 doroost bashe
<neshat> 2: formate part doroost bashe masalan ext4 ya har chi ke hast
<neshat> 3: age mikhay /home ro bezari ro ye parte dige bayad qable rooboot mohta ro copy koni
<neshat> ehsan_: migiri chii migam ?
<neshat> erghezi: ping ?
<ehsan_> yes, az to disk utility malume
<neshat> archer darim ?
<ehsan_> in mohtaviteshe: proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 UUID=fed2d964-ed40-4ae9-a2fe-306be8623272 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 UUID=bf5f59b7-7bf9-4db9-b154-d17d859f19bf none            swap    sw              0       0 /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ehsan_> onu kojash ezafe konam?
<neshat> ehsan_: bezar ro http://pastebin.ws/
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: خوشا آمدی برارد
<ehsan_> http://pastebin.ws/7iyn21
<RoozbehOnline> merc
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: دارم از مخزان آئور فایل م یگیرم بعد می خوایم پکیج بیلد رو ویاریش کنم می دونی از کجا باید ویرایشگر رو از وی ای به نانو تغییر بدم ؟
<neshat> ehsan_: in chi hast ?
<ehsan_> etc/fstab
<neshat> ehsan_: این اصله فایلت هست ؟
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: /etc/yaourtrc
<ehsan_> yes
<ehsan_> ajib gharibe!
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: man az packer vase aur estefade mikonam
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: archbang daram :d
<RoozbehOnline> faghat esmesho shendiam
<neshat> ehsan_: این فایل اصلی هست قبل دیرایش ؟
<ehsan_> are
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: to vi kodoom dokme bezenam ejaze edit mide behem ?
<ehsan_> aslan virayesh nakardam
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: shrmande felan hameci too hame
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: vim kar nakardam
<neshat> ehsan_: h,k nsj,vd ;i h,g nhnl j, jvldkhg fckd v,. ;i cnd ?
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: khodesh oon pain shortcut haro neveshte
<RoozbehOnline> neshat: ask ashkan
<ehsan_> (h,k nsj,vd ;i h,g nhnl j, jvldkhg fckd v,. ;i cnd ?)  ??
<ehsan_> in chie?
<neshat> RoozbehOnline: ashkan pinf
<neshat> ehsan_: از مجا آوردی این رو ؟
<neshat> ashkan: ping
<ehsan_> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 UUID=fed2d964-ed40-4ae9-a2fe-306be8623272 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 UUID=bf5f59b7-7bf9-4db9-b154-d17d859f19bf none            swap    sw              0       0 /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<neshat> ehsan_: az oon siti ke dadam estefade kon
<ehsan_> ina to faile
<neshat> ehsan_: chanal ro shoogh nakon brother
<neshat> ehsan_: یه خورده دقت کن برادر می بینی که خودم هم گیرم :p
<dark-sun> یعنی حالا باید بریم بخوابیم؟
<dark-sun> یادتون باشه من تا صفحه ۱۳۴ خوندم.
<dark-sun> ashkan: اشکان جان شب بخیر
<dark-sun> ahmad, erghezi good night fellas
<dark-sun> روزبه هم که داره چرت می‌زنه
<dark-sun> سپهر هم همینطور
<dark-sun> بقیه هم که رباتن! در جرگه‌ی آدمیزادها نیستن
<dark-sun> شب بخیر
<Kaveh> 1 2 3
<Kaveh> shab bekheir
<Kaveh> doostan
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<WhiteCrow1> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-26
<hossein> salam
<hossein> salam?
<dark-sun> yo
 * dark-sun - no time to shine.
<HRezaei> به به! درک سان خودم
<HRezaei> کجایی بابا؟
<dark-sun> HRezaei: یو
<dark-sun> HRezaei: همینجا اهوازم
<dark-sun> صدات آشناست! نیک عوض کردی؟
<HRezaei> این اف اس تبه الان سه چهار روزه هی میگه بیا منو ادیت کن! میگم بزا خورشید بیاد بالا بعد!
<dark-sun> خورشی طلوع خواهد کرد.. ولی نوری در کار نخواهد بود...
<dark-sun> there was no sun shining through... (The Unforgiven2, metallica)
<dark-sun> HRezaei: الان می‌خوای ادیت کنی؟
<HRezaei> ها؟!!
<HRezaei> نه الان میخوام برم بانک چک پول کنم!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: باشه. کارمزد بهشون ندی‌ها! بگو مشتریتونیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<HRezaei> مقاله ای چیزی نی واسه این کار؟
<dark-sun> دفعه پیش اون کارمند جدیده بود، همون کچله! می‌خواست ازم کارمزد بگیره!
<dark-sun> بهش ندادم.. مقاله که چرا! ریخته! گوگل کنی میاد
<dark-sun> نبود، می‌تونی یک سر بزنی تکنوتاکس/ویکی اوبونتو دات آی ار.
<dark-sun> توی لاگ خوزستان هم یک مقاله‌ی جالب هست که کلا راجه به پارتیشن بندی توی لینوکسه
<dark-sun> خودم نوشتمش :)
<dark-sun> http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<HRezaei> خوب کاری کردی! دمت گرم. ایول بابت مقالهه! خواهم رفت و خواهم خواند! و خواهمت دید!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: خواهمت دید.. روزگاری :)
<dark-sun> HRezaei: سوالی چیزی بود در خدمتیم
<HRezaei> نه بابا! فردا! دمت وولک!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: =))
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام
<ilius> dark-sun: عید هم شد روشن نشدی هنوز؟
<ilius> dark-sun: :-D
<dark-sun> ilius: سرکرنل سوزوندیم ما! می‌گن تو بازار نیست
<dark-sun> شاید سال دیگه یکی سفارش دادم از چین!
<ilius> dark-sun: سر کرنل؟
<dark-sun> ilius: خوبی سعید جان؟ ایشالله سال خوبی داشته باشی
<ilius> dark-sun: ممنون. تو هم همینطور
<dark-sun> ilius: آره. سرکرنل همون که روی سوپاپ سیگنال نصب می‌شه. بقل دیمون سیسلاگ
<dark-sun> :P :))
<ilius> dark-sun: هممم پس تخصصیه باید بری نمایندگی‌های مجاز
<ilius> ;-)
<dark-sun> ilius: رفتم سعید می‌گن  نیست! رفت تا سال دیگه
<dark-sun> ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: خب تقصیر خودته که نایابی! مثل خودت پیدا نمیشه :)
<dark-sun> ilius: هووم.. راست می‌گی، بچه‌ها می‌گن خودت رو به گوگل معرفی کن ها! من گوش نمی‌گیرم
<dark-sun> :))
<ilius> :)
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> che sobhe khoobi
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: یو
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: دیشب برقامون رفتن
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: کامنت گذاشتم تو سایت.
<MBehtemam> dark-sun:سلام . دیدم
<MBehtemam> ;-)
<dark-sun> :)
<fvahid> exec /help
<narcislinux> help
<narcislinux> lol
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: how u doin ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  test
<dark-sun> !ask |narcislinux
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: I feel like a mouse :D
<dark-sun> narcislinux: چرا فقط وقتی تو می‌زنی کار می‌ده این؟
<dark-sun> :D
<narcislinux> dark-sun: alan ke robatesh nist
<narcislinux> !ping
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  why ?
<dark-sun> شانس نداریم!
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: forget it
<dark-sun> narcislinux:  ...or forget about it! B)
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  he he ok i see
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: long time no see on the internet !
<narcislinux> hmm:/
<dark-sun> فارسی را پاس بداریم... فقط گاهی اوقات. :)
<ehsan> che juri to terminal permission chand ta folder ba zirshakhe hash ro avaz konam be full
<dark-sun> chown group:user path/to/parent/dir -hR
<dark-sun> in file haye symbolic link ro ham shamel mishe ;)
<ehsan> mikham har chi to pushe ehsan/home hast bara user ehsan full beshand
<dark-sun> chmod 777 path/to/dir -R
<dark-sun> in kar khatarnake
<dark-sun> ehsan: bazi file ha mibayest dar malekiate user khasi bashan.
<dark-sun> ehsan: in kar momkene tuye ejraye bazi barname ha ekhtelal ijad kone
<ehsan> akhe nemitoonam editeshoon konam. hata menu editor ro
<dark-sun> ehsan: moshkel ro shafaf matrah konin ta betunim komak konim.
<dark-sun> az aval
<ehsan> permission tama oushe ha dar /home taghir karde
<ehsan> faghat ba root taghir mikone
<ehsan> tamam pushe ha = tam oushe
<dark-sun> ehsan: chetor in etefagh oftad?
<ehsan> vaghti ba sudo nautilus copishon kardam
<ehsan> azashun backup gerefte budam
<ehsan> ba un bargardandam
<dark-sun> ehsan: mitunin farsi bekhunin?
<dark-sun> ehsan: مثلا این جمله رو؟
<ehsan> are
<dark-sun> خیلی خب
<ehsan> font aram doroste
<dark-sun> بک آپ رو چجوری گرفتین؟
<ehsan> ba sudo nautilus
<dark-sun> خب خسته نباشین
<ehsan> ?
<dark-sun> من یک پیشنهاد دارم واستون
<dark-sun> یک یوزر جدید بسازین.
<dark-sun> با یک هوم دایرکتوری مشخص
<dark-sun> این فایل‌هایی که دارین رو تعیین مالکیت کنین
<dark-sun> به اون یوزر جدید
<dark-sun> کاری به پرمیشن‌ها نداشته باشین
<dark-sun> فقط مالکیت رو عوض کنین
<dark-sun> بعدش با دستوری که بهتون می‌گم فایل‌ها رو به هوم دایرکتوری اون کاربر بفرستین
<ehsan> to sud nautilus nemishe
<ehsan> dh pjlh fhdn d,cv [ndn fshcl
<dark-sun> چی نمی‌شه؟
<ehsan> jyddv lhg;dj nhn
<dark-sun> ؟؟
<ehsan> taghir malekiat dad
<dark-sun> گمونم بشه. ولی من تاحالا انجام ندادم. یک لحظه بررسی کنم
<fvahid> salam behame
<dark-sun> ehsan: می‌شه یک دکمه هست اون پایین نوشته
<dark-sun> apply to enclosed files
<fvahid> azizan chejoor mishe ba command prompt mail haye yahoo ro khond
<dark-sun> اون رو بزنی گمونم به همه فایل‌ها و زیردایرکتوری‌ها اعمال بشه
<ehsan> nashod
<dark-sun> fvahid: navashed. chon pop3 is not supported in yahoo
<dark-sun> fvahid: use links or lynx as web browser ;)
<dark-sun> ehsan: پس از دستور استفاده کن
<ehsan> ghabl az dastoor sudo benvisam fekr konam beshe
<ehsan> hala che dastoori benvisam
<ehsan> bara taghir malekiat kol folder home
<dark-sun> ehsan: یک بار دیگه می‌گم این کار توصیه نمی‌شه ولی اگه می‌خوای اینه
<dark-sun> sudo chown ehsan -hR /home
<dark-sun> ehsan > user name
<ehsan> ehsan khali
<ehsan> chown: cannot access `/home/ehsan/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ehsan> chra?
<dark-sun> ehsan: ممکنه فایل در حال استفاده باشه توسط یک دیمون یا برنامه‌ای چیزی
<ehsan> pas log out mikonam ba khat farman miam bala shayad beshe
<dark-sun> ehsan: موفق باشین.
<ehsan> thanks
<dark-sun> np
<dark-sun> این یکی واقعا لینوکسش می‌پکه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> شما شاهد بودین که من سعی خودم رو کردم! خودش گوش نداد
<dark-sun> :"
<dark-sun> دارک یک پیاله آب آورده و به بی‌طرفی دست خود را در آن می‌شوید...
<dark-sun> اه! کیبوردم خیس شد!
<dark-sun> :))
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> hale: yo
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> salam be hame
<ilius> fvahid: سلام
<ilius> !ask | fvahid
<narcislinux> ilius:  boteresh nist
<ilius> narcislinux: uhum are goftan behem
 * narcislinux malom nist kojast !
<dark-sun> من می‌دونم کجاس! ولی به کسی نمی‌گم!
<dark-sun> >(:)-<--|   it's a bot, but not that bot ;)
<zh> kasi inja mmidone mostanad sazi poya yani chi?
<dark-sun> من یک چیزی شنیدم نمی‌دونم فارسیش این می شه یا نه
<dark-sun> چند وقت پیش بود دنبال یک نرم افزار می‌گشتم. دیدم یک سری برنامه‌هایی هستند
<dark-sun> که می‌شه با دادن سورس کد بهشون /
<dark-sun> API
<dark-sun> ها
<dark-sun> برای اون‌ها مستندات می‌سازه
<dark-sun> بعضی‌هاشون به حدی جالب بودن که حتی می‌تونستن برای کتابخانه نوشته شده
<dark-sun> حتی خروجی اچ تی ام ال بسازن
<zh> rastesh moshkele man ine ke
<dark-sun> صبر کن ببینم می‌تونم لینکی ازش/ازشون پیدا کنم
<dark-sun> zh: مشکل چیه؟
<zh> farghe mostanad sazi poya va mostanad sazie barkhat ooo nemidonam chie
<zh> dark-sun:  engar yekam gashtam mostanad sazi barkhat hamooon help ee narmafzara hastan
<zh> dark-sun:  vali mostanad sazi poya yani chi?
<dark-sun> چی سرچ کردی؟
<zh> dark-sun:  dynamic documentation
<zh> dark-sun:  inja ro bebin http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/dynamic-document.html
<zh> dark-sun:  nemidonam chi search konam
<zh> dark-sun: :-s
<dark-sun> zh: یک لحظه صبر کن
<dark-sun> zh: ببین واسه مستند سازی نرم افزار می‌خوای دیگه؟
<zh> dark-sun:  are
<dark-sun> zh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_documentation
<dark-sun> از اینجا شروع کن بهتره
<dark-sun> روش‌ها/مکانیزم‌ها/ ابزارها
<dark-sun> همه چی هست
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> zh: مخصوصا قسمت
<dark-sun> technical documentation
<zh> aha
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: یو
<WhiteCrow1> amam
<neshat> سلام دوستان
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, salam
<dark-sun> neshat: بی خیال! دشمن‌ها هم دوستت دارن
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<WhiteCrow1> ops
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<neshat> lol
<aseman> salam
<neshat> سلام aseman
<aseman> neshat: اگر یگ شرکت برنامه نویسی از ما دعوت به کار کند
<aseman> neshat: چطور باید آن را اعتبار سنجی کنیم
<dark-sun> aseman: کلاهبرداریه! شک نکن
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> رییشون چاقه؟ کچله؟
<dark-sun> همونان!
<neshat> dark-sun: aseman lol
<aseman> dark-sun: salam haletoon khobeh sale no mobarak
<dark-sun> aseman: مقسی
<dark-sun> aseman: سال خوبی داشته باشین.. گول نخورینا
<dark-sun> ;)
<aseman> dark-sun: shom ta behal ba site roznamehrasmi kar kardin?
<dark-sun> aseman: نه با من مشکل دارن! از رییسشون انتقاد کردم خوشش نیومد
<aseman> dark-sun: man geddi migam
<aseman> dark-sun: mikham biyam tehran
<dark-sun> aseman: منم جدی می‌گم باهاشون کار نکردم
<dark-sun> aseman: الان کجایی؟
<aseman> dark-sun: mashhad.
<dark-sun> aseman: آهان. که اینطور
<dark-sun> والله نه من باهاشون کار نکردم
<aseman> dark-sun: mohem nist
<aseman> dark-sun: mitarsam biyam tehran dast as pa deraztar bargardam.
<dark-sun> aseman: بیا نهایتش بچه‌ها رو می‌بینی دیدارها تازه می‌شه
<dark-sun> aseman: من که اهوازم ولی خب سعیداینا هستن
<aseman> dark-sun: man saeed ro mishnasam na hamid
<dark-sun> aseman: حمید؟ نمی شناسی؟ بابا بپرس این برنج چیه؟ صداش می‌یاد
<dark-sun> نخواستی می‌تونی از چای و ... هم بپرسی
<dark-sun> جدیدا رب گوجه هم اضافه شده
<aseman> dark-sun: khosh be halet kabket khoroos mikhooneh
<dark-sun> aseman: نه بابا! بندری می‌خونه! بیا تماشا
<dark-sun> اهواز در خدمت باشیم
<aseman> dark-sun: mamnoon
<aseman> dark-sun: raftin mosaferat?
<dark-sun> aseman: آره! خواستم بریم.. کنسل شد. بچه‌ها در جریان هستن
<dark-sun> می‌خواستم بریم اصفهون
<dark-sun> aseman: شما هم نرفتین
<dark-sun> ؟
<aseman> dark-sun: har koja hastam aseman male man ast
<aseman> dark-sun: na hanooz
<dark-sun> aseman: جانم؟ حرف‌های سیاسی؟!!! :))
<neshat> dark-sun: تو که هنوز درگیر نرفتم به اصفهان هستی آصلا بیا بوشهر ویش خودم\
<dark-sun> neshat: عززززیزم. لطف داری. نه کنسل شد
<neshat> dark-sun: بیا پیش خودم بابا
<aseman> dark-sun: shoma ahle kogaeen?
<dark-sun> aseman: من اهواز می‌زیم
<dark-sun> ولی با خورشید زیاد سر و کار دارم!
<aseman> dark-sun: yek doost daram mamanesh ahvazi st
<dark-sun> aseman: خوشبختم
<aseman> dark-sun: alan rafteh ahvaz kheili tarif mikoneh
<dark-sun> aseman: هوا اینجا توپه! دیروز بخاطر گرد و خاک تعطیل کردن ولی امروز یک ذره خاک هم نبود
<aseman> dark-sun: manzooram mardomesh bood. doaa kon jaye khoobi beram sarekar.
<dark-sun> aseman: دعا می‌کنم واست عزیزم. تو هم دعا کن منم فرم استخدامی پر کردم قبل از عید
<dark-sun> aseman: خلاص بشیم دیگه از این کانال
<dark-sun> چیه بخدا؟
<dark-sun> هی میام اینجا ملت رو ناراحت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> برم سرکار خلاص شین از شرم!
<dark-sun> دعا کنین
<aseman> dark-sun: in che harfiyeh?
<dark-sun> aseman: می‌خوام جو گیرشون کنم واسم دعا کنن
<dark-sun> من که اگه سرم بره این کانال رو ول نمی‌کنم!
<dark-sun> :D
<aseman> dark-sun: kasi ta khesh nakhad shoma bezoor mitooni bahash chat koni?
<dark-sun> اینجا کانال عمومیه؟
<dark-sun> aseman: آره! من کلی با این ربات‌ها حرف زدم! الان از دست من گذاشتن رفتن
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من چی بخورم؟ نس کافه یا هات شوکولات؟ #دیروز هات شوکولات خوردم
<dark-sun> تصمیمتون رو بگیرین تا من مقدمات کار رو می‌چینم
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من چی بخورم؟ نس کافه یا هات شوکولات؟ #دیروز هات شوکولات خوردم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: شیر شکلات بهتره دارین؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: هووم.. آره. باشه مرسی
<somaye> salam be hame
<sepehr>  /join #zetacomponents
<sepehr> sry
<everplays> sepehr, az vaghti apache project ro gereft man nadidam develop konanesh, khabari dari?
<sepehr> everplays: chera dar asl esmo rasmesh taghir karde, vali hamun community e ezcomponents p ezpublish daran kar mikonan rush
<sepehr> asan sitesham ru apache daghune
<everplays> sepehr, akhe nokte injas ke aslan release nadashtan, akharin release ke man didam male 02, 2009 bood
<sepehr> everplays: are release nadashte, akharin statusesh: http://incubator.apache.org/zetacomponents/news/002_status_update.html
<sepehr> developere core e php rikhte tush :))
<everplays> sepehr, vali khodayish quality-e component-ash khodas, tanha nokte-i ke man bahash moshkel dashtam database-eshe ke age mishod ba document-oriented-a compatible-esh kard kheyli khoda mishod
<everplays> albate ziad ham nemishe in entezar ro dasht chon kamelan sakhtar-e document oriented-a ba sql-a fargh mikone
<sepehr> everplays: are code aalie, unam ye vaghte katokolofti mikhad ke bezari rush ye abstractione doros hesabi vasash jur koni
<sepehr> ezsystemsam dare khub azash pul dar miare
<sepehr> everplays: chizi ke man in akharia didam ine ke ina daran bishtare zamano energyshuno ru ezpublish mizaran ta in
<aseman> hi dark-sun , lxameer,...
<dark-sun> aseman: yo bro
<aseman> dark-sun: why?
<everplays> sepehr, man ziad behesh fekr kardam ama be khatere query interface-ash nemishe implement kard document oriented ro, hade aghal tori ke betooni ba ye syntax ba document-oriented-a ham kar kone nemishe implement kard
<dark-sun> aseman: 'cause sky is high :P
<everplays> sepehr, are, khoob ham dare az ezPublish dar miare
<aseman> dark-sun: kami sadetar sohbat konid please
<dark-sun> aseman: :) ok
<sepehr> everplays: ta jayi ke man yadame in componentash loosly-coupled bud hame, ye component drop-in vasash bayad nevesht ehtemalan
<sepehr> communitysh bozorg nist, inam daran parpar mizanan mellato jazb konan, ye kam ja biofte in moshkelatesh be nazare man hal mishe
<sepehr> everplays:
<everplays> sepehr, nokte injas ke too document oriented-a join nadarim, pas age ye app ke alaan dare postgresql estefade mikone ro ba ez neveshte bashan hich joore nemishe avordesh roo mongodb (masalan)
<everplays> bedoone inke syntax avaz beshe taghriban gheyr-e momkene
<everplays> magar inke in document oriented-a jaye embed kardan-e document too ham join ro radif konan
<everplays> ama kamelan ghabool daram ke community-sh koochike
<sepehr> everplays: ya ye bridge beyne in dota ke syntax avaz nashe
<sepehr> everplays: alan ye projeye moshabeh vase drupal dare kar mishe age eshteba nakonam
<sepehr> in drupal mano az karo zendegi endekhte, amun nemide beram soraghe projehaye dige
<everplays> sepehr, akhe bridge nemitoone mahiat-e mongo ro avaz kone dude, farz kon ye table dari vase comment ye table vase post, too mysql 2ta kamelan jodan (normalize shode-an)
<everplays> ama too mongo ya har document oriented-e dige tosie mikonan hamashoono 1ja berizin
<everplays> vase hamin age ye ja bashe ke too syntax-e alaan join mizane ke comment haye ye post ro bekeshe biroon too mongo aslan mani nadare
<everplays> mosalaman rahe hal dare, masalan hamin ghazie ke embed konan mitoone ye joori baes beshe result dar biad
<everplays> ama age join-a bishtar az 1bashe va embed ham nashode bashan kheyli darde sar mishe
<everplays> sepehr, hehe, dude project-e dige ro mikhay chi kar? ba drupal poshtak ham mitooni bezani
<sepehr> everplays: man tahala forsat nashode ba doc orienteda kar konam, vali betore manteghi, ye bridge ke betune join haro embed kone, hamintori ke to migi ghaedatan bayad kar kone
<sepehr> everplays: hamin dige, adam hoselash sar mire az bas hame kari mishe ba in kard
<everplays> lol, in khoda bood
<everplays> sepehr, alaan koja kar mikoni dude?
<sepehr> everplays: freelance o chand ruzi dar hafte minyatooro, techno pardazesh
<dark-sun> شب بخیر. من دیگه می‌خوام در لپ تاپم رو ببندم.
<dark-sun> ubuntulo1: می‌گم می خوام درش رو ببندم. پات رو بردار
<dark-sun> lubotu3: هه هه! خوشمزه! بعدا به حسابت می‌رسم
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<oceanoid> سلام
<narcislinux> wb oceanoid
<dark-sun> ای بابا شما هنوز بیدارین؟
<dark-sun> اومده بودم یک چیزی بردارم.. گفتم الان اینجا شهر اشباح باید باشه
<dark-sun> aliva: آخر سیمش رو خراب کرد! گفتم آدم نیست
<dark-sun> :)
<aliva> dark-sun: حالا سیمش هیچی این سوکته خراب شده نمی‌دونم چیکارش کنم
<dark-sun> شانس!
<dark-sun> locobot_5: برو یکم اونورتر ببینم اونجا نیست
<dark-sun> داشتم دنبال چی می‌گشتم؟
<aliva> این گوگل می‌فهمه از فریدوم اومدیدم می‌بنده نامرد
<dark-sun> aliva: آره. نامرد مرتیکه بر اساس آی پی جواب می‌ده! نون به نرخ روز خوری شده
<aliva> گوشی آندروید نمی‌خرم پدر گوگل در‌اد
<aliva> به نکبت بیفوفته
<dark-sun> والله با این نوناش!
<dark-sun> گوگل کد می‌بنده روی ملت غیور لینوکس!
<aliva> dark-sun:  خیلی ستمه. هر چی پکیج می‌خام نصب کنم یا تو گوگله یا تو سورس فروج
<dark-sun> aliva: نه سورس می‌خوایم نه گوگال*ُ لعنت به هر چی خونخوار
<dark-sun> گوگال = گوگل به ضرورت وزن شعر
<dark-sun> خونخوار > هم کنایه از خون آدم رو شیشه کردن است!
<dark-sun> بعضی مفسران« سورس هم ایهام به سورس فورج داره!
<dark-sun> کلمه‌ها و ترکیب‌های تازه: گوگال=گوگل.
<ahmadhesni> driver ati radeon 9200 se kasi nasb karde ? :-D
<dark-sun> من نصب نکردم احمد جان.
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: Salam, mamnoon :-)
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها یکی از اقوام مایکروسافت هست که مایلم آدرس اینترنتیش رو باهاتون به اشتراک بگذارم
<dark-sun> http://tiny.cc/1alq1
<dark-sun> باهاش صحبت کنین/ درد دل کنین. / سوالی داشتین بپرسین.
<dark-sun> خلاصه هیچ رودربایستی نکنین
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, WOW
<neshat> سلام دوستان
<dark-sun> neshat: http://tiny.cc/1alq1
<dark-sun> neshat: ببینش از اقوام سببی مایکروسافته
<dark-sun> اقوام پدری!
<dark-sun> دوستان کاملا از جریان آزاد اطلاعات حمایت کنن و آدرس ایشون رو در اختیار علاقه‌مندان بگذارن که اجر معنوی داره
<dark-sun> شب هم
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
<dark-sun> آخرش نفهمیدم دنبال چی اومده بودم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-27
<amin> salm aghayoon sahar khiz
<amin> kesi hast
<amin> ohhhhoi
<amin> man komak mekham
<ilius> amin: ask
<amin> and yek sal bad
<amin> salm mach mach mach
<amin> khoshhal
<ilius> amin: سلام
<amin> chon ghoftand digheh naghid mobarak
<amin> ilius: I have a ds
<amin> ke toi panelesh vnc dareh
<amin> ke ba firefox vnc mekonam
<amin> mikhastam bebinam misheh bejae firefox o inha az ye clienti ke roi ubuntu nasb shodeh basheh estefadeh konam?
<amin> ilius;?
<amin> chi shod?
<amin> ilius:? chi shod
<ilius> amin: نمی‌دونم
<amin> hahaha
<ilius> amin: صبر کن شاید کسی جواب بده
<amin> eyb nadareh hala mikonam shod miyam be shoma ham megham
<lxsameer> remmina
<lxsameer> amin: ^
<lxsameer> amin: har vaght soal dari kheyli rahat mituni beporsi ,
<amin> lxsameer; bah roi mobarak
<lxsameer> ?
<amin> ma ke az 8 dar be dar shomaim
<amin> man ye ds daram ke vnc ba firefox az toi panelesh mikonam
<lxsameer> ? kolan age soal dari lazem nist vase porsidanesh soal beporsi
<lxsameer> amin: remmina ro vase shoma neveshtam
<amin> aya clienti hast roi ubuntu pc khonamon benasbam kareh browser va on vnc ro anjab bede
<lxsameer> amin: arz kardam ke  "REMMINA"
<amin> ahan remmina ye narm afzareh
<amin> lxsameer: in ro ham javab bedid
<amin> FREENX misheh?
<lxsameer> ?
<amin> ya in ye server sazeh
<amin> ke bayad roi server nasb konam roi pc khodam ham nasb konam ta besheh?
<lxsameer> amin: ??? remmina ye client e vase remote desktop chand ta protocol ham support mikone
<lxsameer> amin: age VNC dare un server in rahat kar khahad kard
<amin> freeNX chetor?
<amin> ahan tnx toi repo hast?
<amin> alan nasb mikonam
<lxsameer> ubuntu ro nemidunam ama debian hast
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> salam be hame
<narcislinux> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<narcislinux> lubotu3: eydeton mobarak ! residan be kheyr !
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somaye> @all:salam
<amin> bache ha man mikham python yad begiram
<amin> ketab khob ke dictionary nabasheh darid?
<amin> ketab khob ke dictionary nabasheh darid?
<somaye> amin: ketabe abyte of python ro khundi?
<somaye> amin: ketabe khubiye
<amin> link download dari ya bayad beram bekharam?
<somaye> amin: google search koni pdf esho peida mikoni
<amin> tnx it is goo
<amin> d
<somaye> amin: ye jozve ham hast mikhay mail bede barat mail konam
<amin> xgeek@gmx.com
<amin> agheh chizi vaseh per ham dari mamnoon mesham
<somaye> amin: ferestadam
<amin> tnx
<amin> vaghean lotf kardid
<somaye> amin: khahesh mikonam
<somaye> amin: kanale IRC python ham hast
<somaye> amin: #python-ir
<amin> nemidonestam
<amin> khaili pahal eee ina ke frestadi
<somaye> amin: khahesh mikonam ghabeli nadasht omidvaram mofid vaghe she
<amin> motmaen bash vaseh  adameh besavade hamechiz mofid vagheh misheh
<amin> hahaha
<somaye> amin: hame az sefr shoru mikonan
<somaye> amin: hich kas az aval hame chizo nemidune
<amin> man zir sefr hastam aziz jan
<somaye> amin: dar har hal omidvaram movafagh bashi
<amin> jai peyda misheh ke mesleh tavabeh Jquery snippet haye pishsakhteh vaseh dl basheh python va perl
<amin> ye soal digheh inkeh yad giri be zaban farsi behtareh ya englisi
<amin> kesi nazaneh ha
<amin> nazanid ha
<amin> kasi rage be psp chizi midoneh
<narcislinux> jaryan chist ?!
<narcislinux1> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<narcislinux1> !ask
<zh> shoma narmafzario mishnasid ke man ye document va code marbote be oon ro behesh bedam ba'd age code ro taghir dadam khodesh mostanad oo avaz kone?
<narcislinux1> zh: +1
<zh> narcislinux1:  be nazaretoon mishe inkaro kard? aval ye template baraye document darim ke harvaght codi ezafe mikonim khodemooon document oo taghir midim
<zh> narcislinux1:  vaghty ke kare taghre nahaiimoon tamoom shod va tasmim gereftim taghiresh bedim hala khodeesh ba tavajoh be inke kojasho taghir dadim va ooon moghe ham kojaye document taghir karde khodesh taghir bede document oo
<zh> narcislinux1: ?
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: nim sa'at sabr mikard alan be javabesh reside bud :D
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: :) nabodam
<citynet> salam
 * narcislinux why ?!
 * narcislinux why ?!
<ahmadhesni> ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-19
<mahdy> ubuntulog: fuck  you
<roshan11> لطفا ۱ نفر کمکم کنه
<centooos> dark-sun, dishab karo kasebi khob bod, komak kon.
<roshan11> مو قعی که sudo apt-get update را میزنم
<roshan11> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs  W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. ap
<roshan11> این \یغام رو میده
<dark-sun> centooos✪ ?
<dark-sun> roshan11✪ synaptic ro baz kon
<dark-sun> roshan11✪ settings > repositories
<dark-sun> roshan11✪ sarbarge "Thrid-Party software"
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ ADD CD-ROM
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ ?
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ sorry
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ !careful
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ ok
<dark-sun> roshan11✪ ADD CD-ROM
 * dark-sun kick centooos ...[JFF SIGNAL]
<centooos> dark-sun,  Could not open kick file dpkg/kick(Permission denied)
 * dark-sun rawrs... [bleep]
<dark-sun> roshan11 kicked instead. [job is done]
<centooos> dark-sun, job destroyed. :D
<dark-sun> centooos✪ sorry, only root can do that!
<centooos> dark-sun, do your best to be root!
<dark-sun> centooos✪ niggers trying to be "root" but "GOD" is now here!
<dark-sun> >:)
<centooos> dark-sun, so try it :P
 * dark-sun is GOD already...
 * dark-sun walks away...
<aseman> hi all
<ybrjkfc> <aseman> hi
<ybrjkfc>  سلام به شما، از جامعه کاربران لینوکس روسیه :)
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ can't u use a different greeting?
<dark-sun> it's a formal greetings
<dark-sun> سلام، من از جامعه کاربران لینوکس روسیه هستم
<centooos> god is speaking dobare
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ means, "hi, I'm from Russian lug"
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> I can. But this is the only greeting that I know. Can you increase my stock :)
<dark-sun> centooos✪ =|8-E
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ grab what i said ^^
<dark-sun> سلام سال نو مبارک، من از گروه کاربران لینوکس اینجا هستم و سال خوشی براتون آرزو می‌کنم
<dark-sun> سلام سال نو مبارک، من از گروه کاربران لینوکس روسیه اینجا هستم و سال خوشی براتون آرزو می‌کنم
<dark-sun> i missed the "Russia" part
<dark-sun> :)
<centooos> dark-sun,  to m itoni, az aval benevisesh :D
<dark-sun> centooos✪ he does not write it from scratch, he just copy/paste it
<dark-sun> centooos✪ you gotta a better one, go ahead. show us what yo got.
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> Well, let me add to my stock :) I'm trying to greet all in their native language.
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ :) you're trying to become a bot :D
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> Iranian Linux users are used to communicate XMPP ?
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun>  I have not studied in vain the construction of systems with artificial intelligence :)
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ probably, not all of them
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ that's an intelligent choice [being away from A.I. i mean] ;)
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> You might want to attend the conference Russian users of Linux, a conference on the server XMPP
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ I don't know Russian.
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun>  I don't know the Persian language :) But I'm here :)-
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> You have good English, I think you understand.
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ they talk in english?
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun>  yes. I will have no problems. I understand you.
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ ok. give me the link
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun>  linux@conference.sibnsk.net  Привет,я член иранского сообщества пользователей линукс. =my usual greeting
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ i should have a jabber account to see the conference?
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun> Yes. do not have it?
<dark-sun> ybrjkfc✪ nope
<m0jt4b4> سلا؟
<m0jt4b4> سلام؟
<m0jt4b4> کی اونجاست؟
<m0jt4b4> کسی می دونه انتی ویروس بییت دفندر چه طوری نصب میشه رو لینوکس؟
<m0jt4b4> کسی می دونه انتی ویروس بییت دفندر چه طوری نصب میشه رو لینوکس؟
<m0jt4b4> آویرا؟
<centooos> m0jt4b4, fili k dary esmesho kamel inja benevis
<sss> antivir-workstation-pers-3.0.2-5
<m0jt4b4> antivir-workstation-pers-3.0.2-5
<centooos> az koja dl kardish? enteha filet chie? exe windosi nis ke?
<m0jt4b4> راهنماشو خوندم اون عملیاتش را انجام دادم ولی نمیدونم نصب شده یا نه؟
<m0jt4b4> ویندوزیم نیست
<centooos> commandai ke zadi ro mitoni begy chia bodan?
<m0jt4b4> گذاشتم تو /tmp
<m0jt4b4> sudo ./install
<centooos> m0jt4b4, che toozii estefade mikoni?
<m0jt4b4> mint 11
<m0jt4b4> اجرا شدنش چه جوریه
<m0jt4b4> با کامنده
<m0jt4b4> ایکون داره
<m0jt4b4> کجاست
<m0jt4b4> دستور اسکنش؟
<centooos> to terminal esme applicationeto bezan bbein ejra mishe?
<m0jt4b4> تا زه واردم دقیقا چی بزنم؟
<centooos> esme antiviruset aviras?
<m0jt4b4> فقط همین اسمو رو؟
<centooos> are
<centooos> avira
<m0jt4b4> antivir-workstation-pers-3.0.2-5
<m0jt4b4> antivir-workstation-pers-3.0.2-5: command not found
<centooos> m0jt4b4, az ini k nasb kardi liki dary alan?
<m0jt4b4> صبر کن
<m0jt4b4> aria2c -x3 http://dlpe.antivir.com/package/wks_avira/unix/en/pers/antivir_workstation-pers.tar.gz
<m0jt4b4> همین را میخواستی؟
<centooos> are ye daram negah mikonamsitesho, sab kon
<m0jt4b4> Installation
<m0jt4b4> You can find the current version of Avira AntiVir Personal - Free antivirus on www.free-
<m0jt4b4> av.com.
<m0jt4b4> AntiVir is supplied as a packed archive. It contains AntiVir Engine, Guard, Command Line
<m0jt4b4> Scanner and the Avira Updater.
<m0jt4b4> You will be guided step by step throughout the installation procedure. This Chapter is
<m0jt4b4> divided into the following sections:
<m0jt4b4> • Getting the Installation Files – Page 8
<m0jt4b4> • Licensing – Page 8
<m0jt4b4> • Installing AntiVir – Page 8
<m0jt4b4> • Reinstalling and Uninstalling AntiVir – Page 13
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> – Page 13
<m0jt4b4> 3.1
<m0jt4b4> Getting the Installation Files
<m0jt4b4> Downloading the Installation Files from the Internet
<m0jt4b4> Download the current version of Avira AntiVir Personal - Free antivirus, from
<m0jt4b4> www.free-av.com to your local computer.
<m0jt4b4> Save the file in the temporary folder (/tmp) on the computer on which you want to
<m0jt4b4> run Avira AntiVir Personal. The file name is
<m0jt4b4> antivir-workstation-pers.tar.gz
<m0jt4b4> Unpacking Program Files
<m0jt4b4> Go to the temporary directory:
<m0jt4b4> cd /tmp
<m0jt4b4> Unpack the archive containing the AntiVir kit:
<m0jt4b4> tar -tar -xzvf antivir-workstation-pers.tar.gz
<m0jt4b4> In the temporary directory will then appear:
<m0jt4b4> antivir-workstation-pers-<version>
<m0jt4b4> 3.2
<m0jt4b4> Licensing
<m0jt4b4> Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus is free for personal use. If the initial license
<m0jt4b4> expires, you can extend it without reinstalling the product, by downloading the current
<m0jt4b4> license file from www.free-av.com.
<m0jt4b4> Copying the License File
<m0jt4b4> Copy the license file hbedv.key to the installation directory on your system, if the
<m0jt4b4> license in your Avira AntiVir Personal has expired
<m0jt4b4> /tmp/antivir-workstation-pers-<version>
<m0jt4b4> 3.3
<m0jt4b4> Installing AntiVir
<m0jt4b4> AntiVir is automatically installed using a script. This script performs the following tasks:
<m0jt4b4> • Checks integrity of the installation files.
<m0jt4b4> Avira GmbH
<m0jt4b4> Avira AntiVir Personal (UNIX)
<m0jt4b4> 8
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> •
<m0jt4b4> Checks for the required permissions for the installation.
<m0jt4b4> Checks for an existing version of AntiVir on the computer.
<m0jt4b4> Copies the program files. Overwrites existing obsolete files.
<m0jt4b4> Copies AntiVir configuration files. Existing AntiVir configuration files are inherited.
<m0jt4b4> Optional: it creates
<m0jt4b4> اینا تو راهنماش بود
<centooos> ina ro bezan
<m0jt4b4> اصل کاریاششو کپی نکردم نیومده
<centooos> cd /tmp
<m0jt4b4> چی؟
<centooos> ll | grep anti*
<centooos> bbein chi miad
<m0jt4b4> cd /tmp
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ ll | grep anti*
<m0jt4b4> ll: command not found
<centooos> ls -l |grep anti*
<centooos> ino bezan
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ ll | grep anti*
<m0jt4b4> ll: command not found
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ ls -l |grep anti*
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $
<m0jt4b4> چیزی نیومده
<centooos> ye ls bezan bbin chia dary asan directory antiviruset ina omade?
<centooos> ls
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ ls
<m0jt4b4> keyring-jSOqak
<m0jt4b4> mintUpdate
<m0jt4b4> orbit-gdm
<m0jt4b4> orbit-m0jt4b4
<m0jt4b4> OSL_PIPE_1000_SingleOfficeIPC_e9b27b615e4672f7bfb945f5a5699
<m0jt4b4> plugtmp
<m0jt4b4> pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n
<m0jt4b4> pulse-ucrtO4eIUL2f
<m0jt4b4> ssh-VcxOWrev1592
<m0jt4b4> svih6.tmp
<m0jt4b4> virtual-m0jt4b4.csk4N4
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $
<centooos> m0jt4b4, baraye nasb cd /tmp kardy va bad on commandi ro k ba tar shoro mishod ro zady doroste?
<m0jt4b4> نه
<m0jt4b4> اکسترکتش کردم
<centooos> (08:53:04 PM) m0jt4b4: cd /tmp
<centooos> (08:53:06 PM) m0jt4b4: Unpack the archive containing the AntiVir kit:
<centooos> (08:53:06 PM) m0jt4b4: tar -tar -xzvf antivir-workstation-pers.tar.gz
<centooos> ino gofte bod anjam bedy
<m0jt4b4> فرقی هم میکنه؟
<m0jt4b4> من پوشه home پر شده
<centooos> m0jt4b4, khob koja body vaghty tar ro zady?
<m0jt4b4> دیگه نمیتونم این تار جی زد را اونجا بریزم
<m0jt4b4> بعدش
<m0jt4b4> داخل پوشه
<m0jt4b4> اپن این ترمینال داخل راست کلیک
<m0jt4b4> بهدشم sudo ./install
<m0jt4b4> funal id h[hci ldo,hsj
<m0jt4b4> بعدش سوال میپرسید و یس وno میخواست
<m0jt4b4> این چهر خط بالایی نبوده اشتباه نشه
<centooos> ye dastoram bod k mishod fahmid application morede nazaret alan nasbe ya na . yadam nemiad...
<fvahid> centooos: dpkg -l
<m0jt4b4> همین که اهمیت دادی کافیه
<m0jt4b4> ii  libxvidcore4   2:1.2.2+debian An open source MPEG-4 video codec (library)
<m0jt4b4> ii  libxvmc1       2:1.0.6-1ubunt X11 Video extension library
<m0jt4b4> ii  libxxf86dga1   2:1.1.2-1      X11 Direct Graphics Access extension library
<m0jt4b4> ii  libxxf86vm1    1:1.1.1-1ubunt X11 XFree86 video mode extension library
<m0jt4b4> ii  libzbar0       0.10+doc-4ubun bar code scanner and decoder (library)
<m0jt4b4> ii  libzeitgeist-1 0.3.10-0ubuntu library to access Zeitgeist - shared library
<m0jt4b4> ii  libzephyr4     3.0-1          Project Athena's notification service - non-
<m0jt4b4> ii  lintian        2.5.0~rc2ubunt Debian package checker
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-firmware 1.52           Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-generic  2.6.38.8.22    Complete Generic Linux kernel
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.38-8.42    Header files related to Linux kernel version
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.38-8.42    Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.38 on x
<centooos> fvahid, mishe? man fk kardam faghat onai k ba khode dpkg nasb shode bashan ro mide
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.38.8.22    Generic Linux kernel headers
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.38-8.42    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-image-ge 2.6.38.8.22    Generic Linux kernel image
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-libc-dev 2.6.38-8.42    Linux Kernel Headers for development
<m0jt4b4> ii  linux-sound-ba 1.0.24+dfsg-0u base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems
<m0jt4b4> ii  linuxmint-keyr 2009.04.29     GnuPG key of the Linux Mint repository
<m0jt4b4> ii  lm-sensors     1:3.2.0-1ubunt utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan se
<m0jt4b4> ii  localechooser- 2.34ubuntu4    Lists of locales supported by the installer
<m0jt4b4> ii  locales        2.13+git201008 common files for locale support
<m0jt4b4> ii  lockfile-progs 0.1.15         Programs for locking and unlocking files and
<m0jt4b4> ii  login          1:4.1.4.2+svn3 system login tools
<m0jt4b4> ii  logrotate      3.7.8-6ubuntu3 Log rotation utility
<m0jt4b4> ii  lottanzb       0.6-1ubuntu1   simple and automated Usenet downloader for N
<m0jt4b4> ii  lp-solve       5.5.0.13-7     Solve (mixed integer) linear programming pro
<m0jt4b4> ii  lsb-base       4.0-0ubuntu11  Linux Standard Base 4.0 init script function
<m0jt4b4> ii  lsb-release    4.0-0ubuntu11  Linux Standard Base version reporting utilit
<m0jt4b4> ii  lshw           02.15-
<m0jt4b4> چیزی دستگیرد شد؟
<fvahid> centooos: are mishee chi mikhad bedone?
<centooos> m0jt4b4, man k esme barnamato peida nakardam
<centooos> fvahidm mikhad bedone antivirusesh nasb shode ya na
<fvahid> centooos: khob chi nasb karde?
<m0jt4b4> این اویرا نصب شده یا نه؟
<centooos> fvahid, in esme barnamashe antivir-workstation-pers
<fvahid> centooos: roye ubuntu? nashnidam ta hala
<centooos> fvahid, ya be esme avira
<m0jt4b4> یه اواست با پسوند دبیان روش دابل کلیک و این استال کردم آپدیت نمیشد.هی ارور میداد وسط کار
<centooos> fvahid, ro mint nasb karde. albate yadame dostam ro red hat nasb karde bod, ama janbe formalite dasht asan ejrash nakardan
<fvahid> centooos: dpkg -l | grep -i esmebarname
<fvahid> centooos: hala harchi ke bashe neshon mide
<centooos> m0jt4b4, dpkg -l | grep -i avira
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ dpkg -l | grep -i esmebarname
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $
<centooos> m0jt4b4, dpkg -l | grep -i antivir-workstation-pers
<centooos> m0jt4b4, age bashe bayad neshon bede
<m0jt4b4> هیچی نداد
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ dpkg -l | grep -i esmebarname
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ dpkg -l | grep -i antivir-workstation-pers
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4@m0jt4b4-System-Product-Name /tmp $ m0jt4b4, dpkg -l | grep -i antivir-workstation-pers
<m0jt4b4> m0jt4b4,: command not found
<centooos> esme khodeto az avale command bar dar badan bezanesh
<m0jt4b4> همین شاخه تی ام پی باید باشه یا فرقی نداره؟
<m0jt4b4> زدم چیزینداد
<m0jt4b4> دنبالش با اسم هم نوشتم
<m0jt4b4> پیداست
<centooos> in dastoor kole barnamehaye nasb shode ro har ja bashan search mikone
<centooos> bezan: find / -name avira*
<centooos> bbein chizi miad
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/390/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/419/task/419/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/419/task/419/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/419/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/419/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/640/task/640/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/640/task/640/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/640/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/640/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/643/task/643/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/643/task/643/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/643/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/643/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/685/task/685/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/685/task/685/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/685/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/685/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/744/task/744/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/744/task/744/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/744/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/744/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/747/task/747/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/747/task/747/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/747/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/747/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/765/task/765/fd': Permission denied
<centooos> ey way chi shod
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/765/task/765/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/765/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/765/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/772/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/772/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/807/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/807/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/808/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/task/808/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/772/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/781/task/781/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/781/task/781/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/781/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/781/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/791/task/791/fd': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/791/task/791/fdinfo': Permission denied
<m0jt4b4> find: `/proc/791/task/89
<centooos> useret k permission nadasht ama ba rootam bashy fk nakonam javab bede
<m0jt4b4> اصلا خسته شدم کدوم انتی ویروس خوبرا بلدی راحت نصب و اپدیت بشه
<m0jt4b4> پاندا ؟
<m0jt4b4> clamav
<m0jt4b4> bitdefender?
<centooos> m0jt4b4, aniti virus asan bara khodet niaz dary ya server?
<m0jt4b4> خودم
<centooos> m0jt4b4, mamolan to systemaye shakhsi asan niaz nista, ma faghat bara serveramon nasb mikonim
<centooos> m0jt4b4, nemikhay baba enghad ram morede hamle nistam clientyae linuxi
<m0jt4b4> سرورش همون کلم ای وی هست؟
<m0jt4b4> راحت نصبش؟
<m0jt4b4> ای وی جی اپدیت میشه؟
<m0jt4b4> یا تحریمه؟
<centooos> m0jt4b4, man etelaat nadaram vala kheili dar in mored
<m0jt4b4> تو سایتش که نمیزاره بریم
<m0jt4b4> واقعا خسته شدی ..نمیخواد .....یه کاریش میکنم....ببینم میتونی لینک دانلود پاندا را برام بزاری پیداش نکردم که نسخه لینوکسش کجاست
<m0jt4b4> اواست و بیت دفندر و اویرا را دانلود ردم با این سرعت کم .اواست که اپدیت نشد.اویرا که نفهمیدم چی شد -خطایی که تا بلدم نداد.بیت دفندره که BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.i586.deb.run بلد نیستم نصبش کنم.مونده اون pandaوclamav.ای وی جی هم که تو ویندوزش اپدیت نمیشد
<m0jt4b4> عجب این زبن فارسی میریزه به هم اینجا
<m0jt4b4> من منتظرم-اگه پیدا نکردی بگو-
<centooos> m0jt4b4, chio?
<m0jt4b4> این لینک پاندا را
<m0jt4b4> نسخه لینوکسش
<centooos> m0jt4b4, man k estefade nemikonam khodet ye search kon age didi b manam bede
<m0jt4b4> این دفعه که با انگلیسی سرچ کردم یه چیزایی اومد
<m0jt4b4> http://shareware.pandasoftware.com/shareware/desktopsecuresh.shهفتاد مگا بایت
<m0jt4b4> این چه پسوندیه دوباره دربه دری باید کشید؟
<centooos> m0jt4b4, fk konam bezani ./desktopsecuresh.sh barat ejrash kone haminoo
<m0jt4b4> این تار ها را چی؟
<m0jt4b4> *.tar
<m0jt4b4> یکی دیگه است که تار هست
<centooos> m0jt4b4, bazi filha ro tar mikonan va baraye nasb bayad coomand tar ona ro extract kardo badam nasb
<m0jt4b4> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=002683415331144861350%3Atsq8didf9x0&q=download+panda+for+linux&ie=utf-8&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=download%20panda%20for%20linux&gsc.page=1
<m0jt4b4> تو این صفحه هفتمیچطوری باز میشه
<m0jt4b4> Panda Antivirus for Linux | AustinLUG.org
<m0jt4b4> Dec 22, 2011 ... I have enjoyed Linux for several months and would like to add antivirus protection. I downloaded Panda antivirus for Linux. It is a *.tgz file.
<m0jt4b4> www.austinlug.org/node/61
<m0jt4b4> لینکش دانلودش کجاست؟
<centooos> m0jt4b4, age nis khob az ye link dg estefade kon
<m0jt4b4> باشه
<m0jt4b4> به خاطر همه چیز ممنون خدا حافظت باشه شب بخیر
<centooos> m0jt4b4, :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-20
<royaflash> sale no pishahpish mobarak
<centooos> salaaaam
<centooos> sale no mobaraaaaaaaaaaaak
<royaflash> sale no moooooooooooobaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaraaaaaaaaaaaakkkk
<satanix7> Shahrzad: bia #technotux, kick party tamoom shod :D
<dark-sun> usb service khasi dare?
<dark-sun> keyboardam ba'de chand sa'at freez karda, mousam ham hamintor
<dark-sun> "dmesg" ye chizaee dare mige :)
<dark-sun> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=620848
<lubotu3> Debian bug 620848 in linux-2.6 "linux-image-2.6.32-5-amd64: unable to enumerate usb device 6" [Important,Fixed]
<dark-sun> eshkal az kernel bude
<dark-sun> lubotu3✪ now you're trying to be "useful"? idiot bot
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> we have no doubt about your stupidity!
 * dark-sun :-~ ~ ~
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ arch nasb dari?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> ایا بازی فیفا ۲۰۱۲ برای اوبونتو وجود دارد؟
<ahmad> sterNiX  ؟
 * dark-sun slaps on his forehead...
<ahmad> dark-sun  شما اطلاع دارید
<ahmad> ؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ bego k manzurate mahsue sherkate ea electronics nist
<ahmad> حالا چه جوریه؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ na
<ahmad> اصلا وجود نداره؟
<ahmad> برای لینوکس بازی فونبال خوب پولی هم وجود نداره؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ http://www.linuxgames.com/
<ahmad> یا اسمی اشنا نیستید؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ http://www.linuxgames.com/?s=footbal
 * dark-sun shoots ahmad in the head...
<ahmad> واقعا یه فوتبال خوب وجود نداره؟
<ahmad> شبیه فیفا ۲۰۰۷
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> خواهش میکنم یک بازی فوتبال خوب معرفی کنید
<ahmad> این چطوره
<ahmad> http://www.wantitall.co.za/Video-Games/Football-Manager-2011-Linux__B00486F0GG
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-21
<Own3R> Kasi hast?
<Own3R> lubotu3 :
<Own3R> psydroid :
<Own3R> sterNiX :
<dark-sun> debian am ro update kardam, splash bios laptopam k HP bud, shod Compaq
<dark-sun> :D
<princef> salam, chetori ye tike az ye file mp3 ro bayad hazf kard (ba linux)?
<princef> nobody khow it?
<dark-sun> fek nemikardam switch be debian-testing inghad vasam gerun tamam beshe
<dark-sun> life shows it's dark side to dark-sun
<dark-sun> gnome 3 nasb shode ro debian :D
<dark-sun> man beram ba oon biam
<dark-sun> haha
<dark-sun> kheyli bahaaale
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ sale no khojaste, na arch nadaram
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ salam azizom, sale 9 jadid
<dark-sun> :)
<sterNiX> sale noh nist dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ pa chie?
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ baba parsal 8 bud, emsal 9 mishe dige
<dark-sun> manam ye khabe zemestuni rafte budam
<sterNiX> نو هستش نه نوح
<sterNiX> ؛D
<sterNiX> "D
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ az isolated khabar dari?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ na, etefaghan emruz yadesh oftadam
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ khak be saram, eydam besh tabrik nagoftam!
<dark-sun> 8-X
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ goshim etebar nadare behesh sms bedam :/
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ bache khubie, dark mikone be yadeshim ;)
<dark-sun> shabe hamegi khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-22
<rezaee> سلام من بهنام هستم
<rezaee> دانشجوی ترم 2 مهندسی کتمپیوتر
<rezaee> کامپیوتر
<rezaee> میخواستم ببینم کسی هسته منو تو در س برنامه سازی پیشرفته راهنمایی کنه
<rezaee> کسی هسته
<rezaee> من که چیزی نمیدونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<dark-sun> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-24
<Sourena> salam , kasi hast ?
<Sourena> hmmmm , mikham USER admin ke aval install sakhte mishe ro avaz konam
<Sourena> Full name avaz mishe vali User avaz nmishe
<amn> kasi mano to nasb debian komak mikone
<amn> be moshkel barkhordam
<dark-sun> amn✪ moshkel chie?
<amn> man khastam debian nasb konam residam be ya page ke partition disk esmesh bod
<dark-sun> amn✪ khoob?
<amn> unja ya chizaye neveshte bod
<amn> mesle largest continu
<amn> use entire disk
<amn> o...
<dark-sun> amn✪ khob?
<amn> man manual ro entekhab kardam
<amn> yani moshkel man ene ke mikham to partiotion jadidi ke sakhtam nasb beshe
<amn> ama namiporse
<amn> azam ke begam unja nasb kon
<amn> en linko negah kon
<amn> http://wiki.debian.org/LennyIllustratedInstall
<dark-sun> amn✪ partition ha ro mishansi?
<amn> are khob 3 ta bod yaki ham emrooz ezafe kardam to win. 4 ta hast alan
<amn> linko didi
<dark-sun> amn✪ migam partition ro mishansi manzuram ine k miduni esme partion et tuye linux chie
<dark-sun> ye chi mese
<dark-sun> /dev/sda3
<dark-sun> /dev/sda4
<amn> na
<amn> na
<dark-sun> khob in kareto sakht mikone 1am
<dark-sun> nigah kon chand ta hard dari?
<amn> 1 ki. 4 ta partiotion. ke 1 kisho emrooz sakhtam va mikham tosh debian nasb konam
<dark-sun> amn✪ miduni partionet az no'e primary bude ya logical?
<amn> faghat yakish primery hast
<amn> uni ke tosh win nasbe
<dark-sun> amn✪ niga kon
<dark-sun> boro tu window
<amn> khob
<dark-sun> ba ye narm afzare partition bandi bebin
<dark-sun> partition hat chejurian
<amn> una ntfs hastesh
<dark-sun> chand ta logical
<dark-sun> chand ta primary
<amn> ene ke emrooz sakhtam ham ntfs hast
<dark-sun> chand ta extended
<dark-sun> ina ro nigah kon
<dark-sun> amn✪ formate partitionet hich mohem nist
<amn> khob fagaht yaki primery hast. unam C: ke win tosh nasbe
<dark-sun> amn✪ chand ta "EXTENDED: dari?
<amn> EXTENDED hichi baghi ham logical hastan
<dark-sun> amn✪ azize del
<dark-sun> amn✪ partition haye logical tuye partitione extended sakhte mishan
<amn> janam jiar
<dark-sun> amn✪ niga kon
<dark-sun> /dev/sda
<dark-sun> in mishe hdd
<dark-sun> yani hardet
<dark-sun> partition primary avali mishe
<dark-sun> /dev/sda1
<dark-sun> amn✪ niga
<dark-sun> amn✪ partition haye logical az in shoro mishan
<dark-sun> /dev/sda5
<dark-sun> amn✪ hala beshmar ghashang bebin oon partitionet mishe chi
<amn> drak-sun aziz u link ke dadamet ro didi
<dark-sun> amn✪ debian lenny dari nasb mikoni?
<amn> naa
<amn> debian 6.0.4
<amn> en link ro to internet didam
<dark-sun> amn✪ nigah kon,
<dark-sun> amn✪ bar dar boro tu window
<dark-sun> amn✪ oon partitioni k mikhay linux bezani ro
<amn> khob...
<dark-sun> amn✪ pak kon, dobare besaz, vali in dafe formatesh nakon
<dark-sun> amn✪ injuri rahat tar peydash mikoni tuye ghesmate manual
<dark-sun> amn✪ ye chi dige
<dark-sun> amn✪ GHABLE NASB AZ ETELATE MOHEME HARDET POSHTIBAN BEGIR
<dark-sun> ru dvd
<dark-sun> ya flash
<dark-sun> ya har chi
<dark-sun> bad nayay inja gerye koni
<dark-sun> k age gerye kardi inja kotak mikhori :P
<amn> ok felan baayd beram. kar pish oamd
<amn> omad
<samira> salam be hamegi.kasi xampp nasb karde roye linux?va age karde midone chetori mishe mahale htdocs ra be ye posheye dge bord ke ejazeye edit kardanesha be rahati dashte bashim?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-25
<dalaksi> hay
<dalaksi> ?
<dark-sun> hou
<btral> mishe ye ftp free link bedid dostan
<btral> salam
<btral> dark-sun
<btral> everplays:
<btral> va baghtiye dostan
<btral> man mikham az pop3 proxy estefade konam
<btral> configesh anjam shode
<btral> ama nemidonam chetor bayad testesh konam
<everplays> pop3 che rabti be ftp dare?
<btral> ftp proxy ro natonestam omadam soraghe pop3 proxy
<btral> http://docs.endian.com/proxy.html
<btral> endian servicesho dare manam endian ro daram
<btral> ama nemidonam chetor estefade konam
<btral> bara mesal: http proxy ro on mikonam va proxy browseramo set mikonam va ok mishe
<btral> ama pop3 proxy ro nemidonam chetor test konam
<btral> http://www.endian.com/en/solutions/technology/mail-security/
<btral> endian 2.5 iso ro mishe az sitesh bardash
<everplays> dunno
<btral> kasi nazari nadare?
<Guest59336> help
<Guest59336> salam
<Guest59336> kasi desktop recorder e khoob mishnaaseh?
<Guest59336> alo
<Guest59336> hoy
<Guest59336> kos kesha
<Guest59336> javab bedid
<dark-sun> Guest59336✪ hooo
<dark-sun> Guest59336✪ gtk-recordMyDesktop
<Guest59336> ino daram
<Guest59336> amma khoob zabt nemikoneh
<Guest59336> kheili tokhmie
<Smoke_> salam
<Smoke_> kasi hast javab mano bede
<sami__> ?
<sami__> kasi inja c++ kar karde
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-18
<vahid> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<danialbehzadi> خداحافظ همگی و عیدتون مبارک
<morteza> salam
<morteza> kasi filmi az nasb sendmail dar ubuntu nadare?
<Guest21872> man mikham mint ro nasb konam
<Guest21872> alan bayad windows 8 ro pak konam?
<Guest21872> ok bye
<Guest21872> :D Fucking ChatRoom
<lxsameer> Guest21872: na lazem nist
<jeus> nixoeen, sitet bala nemiyad
<jeus> ?
<nixoeen> jeus: IP ha avaz shode
<nixoeen> jeus: ta DNS ha update beshe kami tool mikeshe
<nixoeen> az inja alan bala miad
<mahdi67> سلام کسی هست
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> hi
<jeus> salam
<mahdi67> oooo khodaro shoki
<mahdi67> man avalin bare ubuntu nasb kardam
<mahdi67> nemitonam be internet vasl sham
<jeus> tabrik migam :)
<mahdi67> merc
<mahdi67> وایرلس کار نمیکنه
<jeus> aha
<jeus> ahan
<jeus> terminal roo baz kon
<mahdi67> ooooooooh man to windows hastam
<mahdi67> internet nadam to ubuntu
<mahdi67> !!!
<jeus> khob miri to ubuntu
<mahdi67> khob
<jeus> va in dota dastoor roo mizani
<mahdi67> ?
<jeus> rfkill unblock wifi
<jeus> rfkill unblock wlan
<mahdi67> وایرلس فعال میشه اخه یک بار با لایوش فعال شد !!!
<mahdi67> ولی با نسخه نصبی نه
<mahdi67> !!!
<jeus> in 2 ta dastoor roo bezan inshallah hale
<jeus> mahdi67, tavasol kon momen .
<jeus> :D
<mahdi67> مرسی من برم امتحان کنم
<mahdi67> اوووووووووکی
<mahdi67> فعلا
<jeus> yadam raft behesh begam sudo ham bezan :D
<jeus> bache ha ye karbar Linux roo az dast dadim :O ta omr daram khodamo nemibakhsam :)))))))
<nixoeen> jeus: miad hala?
<nixoeen> jeus: Website ro migam
<jeus> sabr kon test konam
<jeus> nixoeen, are alan omad
<jeus> roo VPS hast ?
<nixoeen> jeus: Na
<nixoeen> jeus: vali be zoodi mian rooye VPS
<nixoeen> jeus: unjuri backup giri o taghirate systemi bedune Downtime rahat tar mishe
<jeus> are sitet ham ke saboke
<nixoeen> jeus: ghaziye ine ke site ei nadaram aslan :) oon hanuz Site mahsoob nemishe
<jeus> U ham ke almani server moft giret miyad rahat
<nixoeen> jeus: man khodam Server mifroosham, niazi be gir ovordan nadaram ke :)
<jeus> :D
<jeus> nixoeen, are yadam nabood aslan
<jeus> :D
<nixoeen> jeus: Server ha ham kheyli arzoon nist
<jeus> nixoeen, axatoo bezar bebinim
<jeus> man yeki az 1&1 gereftam mahi 11euro
<nixoeen> jeus: 1&1 mozakhrafe
<nixoeen> jeus: servere dorost hesabi ham nadare
<jeus> bebin hame joor dasht
<jeus> 1 mah ham dad test konam
<nixoeen> jeus: Peering hasho negah koni mibini chize jalebi nist
<jeus> dar kol ke VPS geroon dar miyad baray ma makhsosan ba in gheymat arz
<nixoeen> jeus: man faghat baraye inke network uptime am bejaye 99.99% beshe 99.9999% taghriban 2 barabar poole bandwidth midam
<jeus> bebin shayad man goole etebaesho khordam
<nixoeen> jeus: 1&1 jaye bozorgie, vali service hash jaleb nist
<nixoeen> jeus: tooye Alman baraye Server ha Host Europe khoobe
<jeus> nixoeen, koli service roo server start kardim alan vaght nadaram bebarameshoon roo server dige
<jeus> nixoeen, hala felan daram sar mikonam bahash ta baed bebinam chi mishe .
<nixoeen> jeus: be hamin dalil man service haro daram yavash yavash Virtual mikonam
<nixoeen> jeus: unjuri bedune downtime server am ro enteghal midam
<jeus> are daghighan
<nixoeen> jeus: nokteye manfish ine ke bayad server haye ghavitari begiram
<jeus> vali alan in service roo 1&1 be ma nemide
<jeus> shayad faghat roy virtual hay khodesh in emkan roo behemoon bede nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: hala too site e man chikar dashti? un ke hanuz hichish amade nist :) Fekr nemikardam aslan kasi toosh bere
<jeus> age in service be VPS hay dige ham emkanpazir bood jaleb mishod hhhhhaaaaaan :?
<jeus> nixoeen, dashtam too ubuntu.ir migashtam yeki az postato didam goftam sitet roo ham sar bezanam :D goftam shayad axatoo gozashte bashi
<jeus> rasti nixoeen 5D II gerefti ?
<nixoeen> jeus: na, gharar nabud mII begiram, gharar bud mIII begiram
<nixoeen> jeus: felan be dalile hazineye hamin server ha natoonestam
<jeus> na oon zaman hanooz mIII nayomade bood
<jeus> yek sali hast ba ham chat nakardim
<jeus> shayadam bishtar nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: ta akharin hamin maah ham bayad ye servere dige bebandam, ye 3000 Euro dobare kharjeshe
<nixoeen> jeus: MarkIII taghriban 1 saal pish omade
<nixoeen> jeus: hala ke mikhasti aks bebini, ye chand tasho behet neshun midam :) Too pm mifrestam
<nixoeen> jeus: una chizayi bud ke tooye site am bud, linkasho dadam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-19
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> midoonid che tori ye filmi ke baaa camtaaziaaa zabt shode ro  mishe be formate .mp4 tabdil kard?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: ffmpeg
<ubuntu1> in chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> google kon
<ubuntu1> خن
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx <lxsameer>
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: khahesh
<ubuntu1> saaale no hame pshp mobarak
<ubuntu1> bye
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> cheraa dar ubuntu sound nadarim ?
<ubuntu1> chizi bayad nasb konim?
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> yani nemishe ? man ubuntu ro dar vm nasb kardam
<Darth-Vader> khodesh bayad beshnase sound carteto...
<Darth-Vader> sound kartet chie?
<philipballew> salaam!
<Darth-Vader> salam
<ubuntu1> realtek <Darth-Vader>
<ubuntu1> che joori befahmam shenaakhte yaaa na?
<ubuntu1> :?
<Darth-Vader> boro tooye additional drivers
<Darth-Vader> oonja shayad oomade bashe
<Darth-Vader> age oomade bashe faghat bayad installesh koni
<Darth-Vader> to rasti to VM install kardi?
<Darth-Vader> age to vm instrall kardi "masalan vm-ware" bayad ye tool pack ba khodesh miad oono install koni
<ubuntu1> bale too vm ware
<ubuntu1> chio instaal kona
<ubuntu1> man too soundam testo zadam
<ubuntu1> speakeraye
<ubuntu1> chapo raas
<ubuntu1> kaar nemidaa
<ubuntu1> d
<Darth-Vader> boro tooye tools-> install vmware tools
<ubuntu1> chio install konam?
<Darth-Vader> ye chizi too in maye ha bayad bashe
<Darth-Vader> roo menu vmware
<Darth-Vader> ye folder ro mount mikone tooye home folderet
<Darth-Vader> badesh bayad ye scripte python ro run koni fekr konam
<ubuntu1> alaan
<ubuntu1> too khode vm
<ubuntu1> beara koja>
<ubuntu1> ?
<Darth-Vader> too khode vm na aziz
<ubuntu1> napare linuxam:|
<Darth-Vader> wait
<Darth-Vader> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_KiiLCyFyY
<Darth-Vader> in neshoon mide...
<Darth-Vader> inam negah kon
<Darth-Vader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-extra-drivers
<Darth-Vader> man bayad beram
<Darth-Vader> felan bye
<ubuntu1> ok tnx bye
<philipballew> so how is everyone here today?
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hasi
<mahdi67> komak
<mahdi67> help
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> کمک کنید؟
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> شب عید همه خوابن!!!!
<mahdi67> پس عیدتون مبارک
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-20
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> saleno mabarak
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> hi?
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast
<hs366> Happy Zorouz !
<intuxicated> centooos, inja kick party nemigiran ?
<centooos> intuxicated, begirim ?:D
<intuxicated> lxsameer, dastresi nadari inja hame ro kick konim ? :D
<intuxicated> centooos, dastresi dari ? :D
<centooos> baleeeee
<centooos> :))
<centooos> na
<centooos> :D
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :D na baba
<intuxicated> lxsameer, centooos . eybaba :))
<intuxicated> ashkan, inja op nadari dude ?
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> yeki op kone lamasaba
<lxsameer> intuxicated: dar avaz in dafe ke umadi karaj kicket mikonam
<intuxicated> khashm kick mano gerefte
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :D
<intuxicated> ChanServ, op bede pofioz
<intuxicated> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ashkan> intuxicated: zaaheran na. ghablan daashtam.
<centooos> !intuxicated
<centooos> in chieeeee
<intuxicated> centooos, :)))
<centooos> :))
<intuxicated> centooos, in bot eshono
<intuxicated> aqa ubuntu ham shod distrooooooooo ?
<centooos> ohooooooo
<intuxicated> khabidid to channel biayd defa konid
<intuxicated> lubotu3, fuck u
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer, ina bot eshon cheshm o goosh bastast
<intuxicated>  Sorry, I don't know anything about 'fuck u'
<intuxicated> :))))
<centooos> :))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :D inja ke 50% bot e
<centooos> baghishonam khabidan
<intuxicated> lxsameer, aqa channel ro delet kon bere ha :)))
<centooos> yeki bas bidareshon kone kick shan
<intuxicated> centooos, +!
<intuxicated> +1
<intuxicated> :d
<lxsameer> intuxicated: fekr kardi hameja mese #5hit mishe
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D :D :D
<intuxicated> GEL BEGIRID INJARO
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> 2nafar on nistan
<lxsameer> intuxicated: mano to va AR_SOLi lagman ke male #5hit im
<centooos> chera baba hastim l)))))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: baghie 3ta bot an
<lxsameer> mimune 2 nafar :D
<intuxicated> centooos, to ke az mayi vasa invar :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, hehe , cheghadr bot injast =))
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: :D
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: rasti haji 8om lug e ha
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: barname rizi konin ke biyayn
<intuxicated> AR_SOLi, op nadari
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, OK , sa'y mikonam  biyam , omidvaram mehmooni'i da'vat nashim
<intuxicated> aqa yeki op kone hamaro kick konim khob
<intuxicated> :)))
<AR_SOLi> intuxicated, na
<intuxicated> AR_SOLi, vay bar to
<intuxicated> :d
<prp-e> Salam ... :)
<DaRvesh>  ♥ ashkan ♥
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-21
<snaderi> سلام دوستان من تازه از ابونتو به مینت رفتم مودم دیال آپم
<snaderi> hsf
<snaderi> این خطا رو می گیرم لطفا کمک کنید واجبه تشکر:WARNING: missing file y/include/linux/autoconf.h The cause of this is  usually a missing or unconfigured kernel source tree  (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).    First,  ensure that the proper kernel source and compiler packages from your  distribution vendor and/or the community are installed.  The Linux kernel can  then be reconfi
<Yaser-16> ناظرای انجمن این جا نیستن؟
<Yaser-16> ناظرا کجایین که انجمن به گند کشیده شد
<Yaser-16> :'(
<Alireza> salam khobid dostan
<Alireza> ?
<Alireza> ye soal daram ke kheily ziyatam mikone
<Alireza> kasi hast j bede
<Alireza> ?
<Alireza> chera kasi inja be man j nemide
<Alireza> ?
<Alireza> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alireza> salam
<alireza> khobid dostan
<alireza> ?
<alireza> kasi inja nist
<alireza> ?
<alireza> man nemidooonam vaqean inja hamoon jayi hast ke too anjoman forum.ubuntu.ir neveshte rahnamayi mikonan????
<alireza> mishe j bedid
<alireza> ?
<alireza> salam
<alireza> khobid
<alireza> ?
<alireza> kasi inja hast
<alireza> ?
<Neo_Warlock> salam
<Neo_Warlock> salam
<Neo_Warlock> khobi
<Neo_Warlock> khobid???
<Neo_Warlock> kasi hast be man j bede
<Neo_Warlock> ?
<Neo_Warlock> az dostan kasi nemikhad komaki bokone
<Neo_Warlock> ?
<Neo_Warlock> alooooooooooooo
<Neo_Warlock> kasi nist
<Neo_Warlock> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-22
<Neo_Warlock> ba pyhton che barname hayi mishe nevesht????
<Neo_Warlock> Hi emzi
<Neo_Warlock> mishe yeki komak kone bege chera hamchin Folderi to OS man nist #!/usr/bin/python
<Neo_Warlock> ?
<Neo_Warlock> Hi Bax
<marandi> سلام بچه ها ، من Quantal Quetzal رو دارم روی لپ تاپم و وقتی دیروز ران کردم اوبونتو رو یونیتی رفته بود رو هوا و یک سره یه پیغام میومد که ریپورت کنه این باگ رو ، چطوری میتونم کلن هم ریست کنم یونیتی رو ( از اونجائی که دیگه unity --reset کار نمی کنه ) یه اینکه مشکل یابی کنم ؟
<mahdi67> slama
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> komak?
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> adfkj;daskj'kslavj'asfv
<mahdi67> vsa
<mahdi67> vds
<mahdi67> vsd
<mahdi67> vsd
<mahdi67> vs
<mahdi67> dv
<mahdi67> ds
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> چجوری میشه این irc را در pidgin اضافه کرد؟
<nafeldo> سلام
<lxsameer> MHA152: moghei ke account misazi noesho IRC entekhab kon
<nafeldo> با منی؟
<MHA152> و آدرس سرور را چی بدم؟
<lxsameer> nafeldo: na
<lxsameer> MHA152: irc.freenode.net
<nafeldo> اینو با منی؟:دی
<Yaser-16> MHA152 خصوصی بهت لینک دادم
<nafeldo> من IRC نصب ندارم
<nafeldo> با http://ubuntu.ir/irc هستم
<nafeldo> مشکلات فراوانه
<lxsameer> nafeldo: xchat nasb kon
<MHA1521> خوب من الآن با pidgin اومدم
<MHA1521> نمی شه این کانال را ذخیره کرد تا اتو ماتیک وارد بشه ولازم نباشه هر بار اسمش را نوشت
<MHA1521> ‏‫ ‫نمی شه این کانال را ذخیره کرد تا اتوماتیک وارد بشه ولازم نباشه هر بار اسمش را نوشت
<lxsameer> MHA1521: ye search tu google bezan motevajeh mishi
<mohammad0011> دوستان به نظر شما میشه جامعه گنو لینوکس ایران رو متقاعد کرد که همگی دست به دست هم بدند و یه بودجه سالانه تعیین کنن برا پروژه های گنو /لینوکس اعم از ترجمه  توسعه نرم افزار و یادگیری  گنو لینوکس   ایا امکانش هست ؟
<MHA152> این کار هارا که انجام میدیم یگه چه نیازی به بودجه داره؟
<MHA152> چجوری میشه تو این irc یک گروه نسبتا شخصی راه انداخت؟
<isolated> MHA152: گروه نسبتا شخصی یعنی چی ؟
<MHA152> یعنی مال جای خاصی نباشه
<MHA152> درضمن قابلیت رمز گذاری یا همچین چیزی هم داشته باشه تا هرکسی نیاد داخل
<isolated> MHA152: مگه اینجا مال کسی هست ؟ منظورتو دقیق‌تر بگو که بتونم کمکت کنم :)
<MHA152> اینجا مال کاربران اوبونتو و از همین طریق هم پشتیبانی میشه ولی من یک گروه کوچیک دارم
<isolated> MHA152: بگو میخوای کانال خودتو داشته باشی :)
<isolated> MHA152: ۱- نیک نیمتو رجستر کن ۲- یه کانال جوین کن ۳- کانال رو رجستر کن
<MHA152> منوجهههههههههههههههه نشدم
<MHA152> نیک نیمم را رجیستر کردم ولی نمیدونم موفقیت آمیز بود یا نه
<isolated> MHA152: ایمیل میاد واست
<MHA152> یکدونه اومد
<isolated> MHA152: باید این دستور رو میزدی : /msg NickServ REGISTER password mail
<isolated> MHA152: اینو زدی ؟
<MHA152> اینیکه الآن اومد و رفت من بودم یوزر و پسوردم را زدم اومد داخل اگه رجیستر نشده بودم خطا میداد دیگه؟
<MHA152> آره ولی رجیستریش را کوچیک نوشتم
<isolated> مهم نیست MHA152
<isolated> اوکی میلت توضیح داده چجور اکتیو کنی
<isolated> MHA152: هنوز verify نکردی
<MHA152> نه
<MHA152>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER MHA152 flxtnajbuzxt
<isolated> خو بکن دیگه
<isolated> اولش اسپیس نزن
<MHA152> انجام دادم
<isolated> MHA152: وایسا چک کنم
<isolated> MHA152: آره الان رجستر کردی :) حالا اون کانالی رو که میخوای رجیستر کنی بزن با این دستور
<isolated>     /join #esme channelet
<MHA152> زدم به اونجا هدایت شدم
<isolated> MHA152: زدی ؟
<MHA152> کد را زدم و به کاناله خودم هدایت شدم
<isolated> MHA152: آره الان اون کانالی رو که میخوای رفتی تووش ! حالا اینو بزن که رجستر شه ===> /msg ChanServ register #esme-channelet
<isolated> MHA152: ==> /msg ChanServ register #esme-channel
<MHA152> جفت این کد ها را بزنم؟
<isolated> MHA152: دوتاش یکیه بابا
<pooyaaaaa> سلام من قبلان ابونتو رو دانلود کرده بودم و النم ویندوزم رو عوض کردم و ابونتوم حذف شده و یکی از پارت هام رفته ایا امکان باز گردانی داره بدون نصب و دانلود
<isolated> pooyaaaaa: روو پارتیشن جدا نصب کردی ؟
<MHA152> اوبونتو شما پاک نشده گرابتون پریده تو ویکی روش بازگرداندنش هست
<MHA152> راستی تو اسم کانال مربع را باید بر می داشتم؟
<isolated> MHA152: نه :|
<MHA152> خوب پس درسته اونم انجام شد
<MHA152> من الآن مدیر اونجام؟
<isolated> MHA152: اسم کانالتو بگو ببینم درست رجستر کردی ؟
<MHA152> #majmaiha
<MHA152> اگه من نباشم کسی نمیتونه وارد کانال بشه؟
<isolated> MHA152: آره رجستر کردی
<isolated> MHA152: اگه میخوای کسی وارد نشه باید مودهارو دست کاری کنی
<MHA152> نه اتفاقا می خوام وقتی خودم نبودم بقیه بتونند استفاده کنند
<isolated> MHA152: دست بش نزن الان مودای کانالت اوکی هستن
<MHA152> پسوردی چیزی نمیشه براش گذاشت که غیر از خودمون کس دیگه ای وارد نشه؟
<MHA152> سلام دوست عزیز
<MHA152> شما میدانید چگونه می توانم کاری کنم که هرکسی نتونه وارد کانالم بشه؟
<MHA152> دوست عزیز تشریف دارید؟
<MHA152> خداحافظ دوستان اوبونتویی من
<n3misis> salam
<jeus> salam
<n3misis> khoob hastin, man dafe avvalame az IRC estefade mikonam
<n3misis> :D
<jeus> vorodet mobarak
<jeus> :)
<jeus> ba tab mitoni esm ha roo type koni
<jeus> n3misis,
<n3misis> montazare boodam, yeki behem PM bede, bebinam dorost connect shodam ya na :D
<n3misis> chetor???
<jeus> alan too channel Ubuntu-ir hasti
<n3misis> are
<jeus> j roo bezan va tab roo feshar bede
<n3misis> 2 ta channel ham ubuntu-ir va ham ubuntu-irc
<n3misis> ok
<n3misis> jeus, fahmidam
<n3misis> jeus, misi
<n3misis> bahale :P
<jeus> injoori yani kasi roo hilight mikoni
<jeus> n3misis, are :D
<n3misis> jeus, yes, fahmidam aziz
<jeus> chizay dige ee ham hast ke mitoni google koni n3misis
<n3misis> raasti, mitooni chantaa channele khoob address bedi
<jeus> technotux
<n3misis> too network freenode?
<jeus> va hamin chanel ke tooshi to channel hay farsi behtarinan
<jeus> are
<n3misis> mer 29+1
<jeus> UWC
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-23
<Guest34023> hi
<Guest34023> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.10
<Guest34023> Can  anyone help me
<Guest34023> ؟؟
<MHA152> سلام چرا pidgin من نمیتونه به اکانتم وصل بشه
<MHA152_> چرا pidgin من نمیتونه به اکانتم وصل بشه
<eghbail> salam
<MHA152> کسی کتاب الکترونیک خوبی برای آموزش پایتون3 میشناسد؟
<ubuntu1> salaam
<MHA152> <ubuntu1>:سلام دوست عزیز
<ubuntu1> man persian o too keyboarde ubuntu add kardam , baa shift + alt
<ubuntu1> bad
<ubuntu1> baa english
<ubuntu1> amaa
<ubuntu1> vaghti mikham zabaanesh avaz she
<ubuntu1> baa alt+shift
<ubuntu1> kaar nemide
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> cheraaaaaaaaa? :?
<MHA152> شما باید خودتون تعیین کنید که می خواهید با استفاده از کدام دکمه ها زبان سیستمتان تغیر کند
<ubuntu1> khob
<ubuntu1> az kojaaa?
<ubuntu1> man toooye
<ubuntu1> layout
<ubuntu1> option
<ubuntu1> zadam shift + alt
<ubuntu1> amaaa
<ubuntu1> badesh tasiri nadaare engaar
<ubuntu1> mishe masiresho daghihan begin chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<MHA152> درضمن بصورت پیشفرض  alt+shift سمت راست برای فارسی و سمت چپ برای انگلیسی کردن می باشد (شایدم برعکس)
<ubuntu1> khob nemishe
<ubuntu1> midoonam
<ubuntu1> amaaa maale man javaab nemide
<MHA152>  از کیبورد لیاوت یکی دیگه از روش ها برای تغیر زبان را انتخاب کن
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<MHA152> ubuntu1:چی شد؟
<ubuntu1> dorost shod
<ubuntu1> :)
<ubuntu1> <MHA152> merci
<MHA152> خواهش می کنم
<MHA152> :)
<MHA152> (:
<ubuntu1> kaci baa qt creator kaar karde?
<MHA152> برای چی می خوای؟
<MHA152> ubuntu1:چطور مگه؟
<ubuntu1> operator e %
<ubuntu1> che joori estefaade mishe
<ubuntu1> baraa mode 2 taa adad
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx bye
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> alabd:سلام
<MHA152> سلام/join #majmaiha
<MHA152> سلام
<n3misis> salam
<MHA152> n3misis:خوبید
<n3misis> MHA152,  TNX, Shoma khoobid?
<MHA152> n3misis:سلامت باشید
<stewiee> 1soal takhasosi az khodayane EMACS: chetor mitoonam 1 buffer ro read only konam gheyr az akharin satr, yani vaghti har jaye buffer type mikonam az akhar shoroo kone benevise
<stewiee> ye chizi mesle ERC (IRC emacs)
<stewiee> fek konam khodam bayad das be lisp sham... :|
<merciful> salam, midoonin ubuntu theme va background ha ro koja zakhire mikone?
<stewiee> /usr/share/backgrounds
<stewiee> /usr/share/themes
<merciful> mamnoon stewiee
<stewiee> yw
<merciful> tu baghie linuxha ham haminjurie? khabar darin?
<stewiee> axaran hamine vali bastegi be user interface ham dare
<stewiee> masalan baraye xfce /usr/share/xfce4/...
<merciful> TUVM=Thank You Very Much
<merciful> khabar darin chera ettesalhaye tor akhiran chera in hame vaght mibare? dir vasl mishe?
<stewiee> inja ye sar bezan http://fa-blog.torproject.org/ , behtare az obfsproxy estefade koni
<merciful> obfsproxy nemidoonam chera kolan kar nemikard, avvalin bar ke bahash kar kardam vasl nashod(marboot be 3-4mah pish) ba'ad az oon dige bikhialesh shodam.
<stewiee> khob 3-4 mah pish ba alan fargh mikone, zemne inke bayad bridge hash ro begiri hamoontor ke tooye site gofte, va inke jadidtarin version bashe, 2.4.7 alpha 1
<merciful> ba'ale khoondamesh
<merciful> ye soa'l ham daram, chtor in basteha ro ba IDM download konam?(al'an tu windows hastam)
<stewiee> yani IDM ro rooye proxy set konid baraye download package?
<stewiee> ahan alan link blog farsi tor ro check kardam redirect mikone be hamoon safhe, in link https://www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy.html.en
<merciful> baghie chiza download mishan faghat az in site download nadare ba downloade khode browser download mikone.
<stewiee> IDM ro bayad ba proxy set konid ke betoone dor bezane filter ro mesle browser :|
<merciful> ini ke migin daghigan yani chi? proxy ro az koja biaram? hamin jai ke vidalia tu settings>advanced>tor control gozashte?
<stewiee> noch
<stewiee> alan site tor ro ba proxy baz kardi dg?
<merciful> na ba khode tor bundle browser vasl shodam- vasl mishe vali masalan ba'ad az sad bar ghat o vasl kardan
<stewiee> ahan
<stewiee> khob bebin boro tooye options IDM
<merciful> tu option hastam
<stewiee> bad tabi ke title 'Proxy' dare, bayad ip port local set koni
<stewiee> socks5 ro fa'al kon bad ip '127.0.0.1' port 9050
<stewiee> ina ro rooye hava migam daghigh nemidoonam jashoon kojast
<merciful> zadam- faghat chera 9050, male khode tor ke 9051e
<stewiee> oon 9051 baraye 1chiz dg ast
<stewiee> age setting firefox tor ro deghat koni 9050 hastesh
<merciful> ajab- pas in 9051 male chie?
<merciful> rasti age hamin haro ru firefoxe khodam ham bezanam, mishe bedoone tor vasl shod?
<stewiee> are, vali khode tor bayad run bashe
<merciful> vase amniatesh ya kollan mecanismesh ine?
<stewiee> khastam kardi :|
<merciful> bebakhshid
<stewiee> :D
<merciful> :D
<stewiee> a lahze amn boodan ina behtre az khode browser tor estefade koni
<merciful> ba ejaze ye soa'le dighe ham daram, plugin vase pakhshe 'flash' tu firefox chi hast o az koja bayad downloadesh kard?
<merciful> bale motevajjeh shodam
<stewiee> pakhshe flash ke 'flash player' vali khob etefaghan hamine ke moroorgar ro na'amn mikone...
<merciful> ba site livemocha ashna hastin?
<stewiee> noch
<merciful> kolan darshash bar asase flashe, ke vaghti nadarai baz nemishan o mimooni damagh sookhte, tu pluginha ham ke nadare, az khode 'adobe' ham ke download mikoni kar nemikone, vase linux ham ke nadare pas che geli bayad be sar gereft?
<merciful> ye site jami'ie amuzesh zabane
<merciful> darshash=dars ha (y)sh
<merciful> yeki ham man ghablan tu khode hamin tori ke ru linux dashtam, flashplayer ham dasht
<merciful> vali ru windowsi ha ta hala ru hich kodum nadashte
<merciful> hame ro ham az khode site tor download karde boodam
<merciful> [يكشنبه مارس 24 03:45:11 2013] Potentially Dangerous Connection! - One of your applications established a connection through Tor to "46.229.161.252:80" using a protocol that may leak information about your destination. Please ensure you configure your applications to use only SOCKS4a or SOCKS5 with remote hostname resolution.
<merciful> in ro vidalia gofte
<merciful> hamoon bedoone socks tu IDN
<merciful> IDM kar konim behtare
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-24
<Hitman47> salam
<Hitman47> kasi hast?
<undec1de> salam kasi hasT ?
<undec1de> ye moshkeli nesbatan bozorg daram kasi mitone Komakam Kone ?
<undec1de> :-s
<undec1de> HIcHKi Nist !?
<Hitman47> 2stan kasi ta hala az barname mese proxyfire baraye ubuntu estefade karde?
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ hasi?
<lxsameer> sterNiX: janam
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ salam sale no khojaste
<lxsameer> sterNiX: salam va hamchenin
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ migam mishe fagaht ye ghesmat az shell ro update kard, baghiyash das nakhore
<lxsameer> sterNiX: manzureto nagereftam, shell chie hast inja
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ye shell script daram, faghat mikham maslan ye matn hey avaz beshe, baghiye chiza sabet bashe to in safe
<lxsameer> sterNiX: behtare begi daghighan barname chie ?
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ba audtool mikham esme ahangi ke dare pakhsh mishero namayesh bede vali ino be sorate static anjam mide
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ mikham hey ino update kone
<lxsameer> sterNiX: ba che abzari music gush midi?
<sterNiX> audacious
<lxsameer> sterNiX: uno nadidam ama age shell script support mikone, but libnotify va notify-bin o notify-send mituni be sadegi in karo bokoni
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ino bebin
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ino http://paste.debian.net/244195/
<MHA152> سلام سال نوتون مبارک
<lxsameer> sterNiX: khob
<sterNiX> MHA152☣ سال نو خجسته
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ in ghesmat ke hast while true
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ye seri echo dare ke esm ahango pakhsh mikone
<sterNiX> age ahange zamanesh tamom beshe in hamchenan esme ahang gahbli ro pakhs mikone
<lxsameer> sterNiX: sabr kon in abzareto kolan bebinam chi hast
<lxsameer> sterNiX: kheyli behtare ke vase hamun audacious plugin benevisi ta shellscript
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ ye barname hast audtool inkaro anjam mide
<sterNiX> va lxsameer man ba goshim behesh ssh mikonam, injori rahat tare
<lxsameer> sterNiX: mikhay ba ssh music o ru pc avaz koni ?
<sterNiX> are lxsameer
<lxsameer> sterNiX: khob marde hesabi mpd ro didi ?
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ audtool inkaro anjam mide vali segfault mide hamash
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ hese inke beram mpd ro conf konam nadaram
<sterNiX> injori rahat tare ke
<lxsameer> sterNiX: conf e mpd kolan 5 khate
<lxsameer> sterNiX: bad anvae client o dare, vase android windows, linux, mac, va ....
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ omadi nasaziya!
<lxsameer> sterNiX: :D
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ mikham ino kar konam bahs, rahhat tare
<lxsameer> sterNiX: harjuri ke rahat tari dude
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ faghat moshkelam to referesh hast :/
<lxsameer> sterNiX: valla bayad khode un software o bebini
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ moshkelo fahmidam!
<sterNiX> lxsameer☣ faghat ye irad dare onam read hast ke ta vaghti ke rad nakone kari pish nemibare
<mahdavi> سلاک
<mahdavi> سلام
<mahdavi> سال نو مبارک
<mahdavi> دوستان من یه دانلود منیجر خوب برا اوبونتو می خوام
<mahdavi> به خوبی آی دی ام
<mahdavi> کسی سراغ نداره؟
<mahdavi> من downtemeall رو فایر فاکس و wget و مالتی گت رو امتحان کرده ام
<mahdavi> اما سرعتشون مثل آی دی ام نیست
<mahdavi> یو مشکلات خودشون رو دارند
<mahdavi> *و
<levo> hey Rosha
<Rosha> hoy levo
<levo> you new here?
<levo> salam mehran
<levo> welcome
<mccithree> سلام
<mccithree> خسته نباشین
<mccithree> یه هارد دارم که ۴۲ تا بد سکتور داره
<mccithree> هر وقت اوبونتو رو نصب میکنم روش بعد یه چن روز ارورای عجیب غریبی میده
<mccithree> انگار نمیتونه از هارد بیاد رو رم
<mccithree> نمیدونم علتش میتونه از بد سکتور باشه یا نه ؟
<mccithree> اگه جواب بدین ممنون میشم
<mccithree> دست شما درد نکنه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-17
<Apuna> Salam doostan
<btral> salam
<lili> salam
<lili> the-light: salam
<the-light> salam lili
<Guest55717> the-light: سلام
<Guest55717> یاد قدیما بخیر
<Guest55717> از قدیمیا کسی نمونده
<Guest55717> the-light: هیچ کی نمونده از قدیمیا
<the-light> Guest55717: ghadima migzare ;)
<Guest55717> the-light:  :)
<Guest55717> the-light: تو الان قدیمی ترین عضو افتاخاری اینجا هستی
<Guest55717> همه به the-light احترام بگذارید. مامور اختفاریه این کانال هستند ایشون
<Guest55717> the-light:
<the-light> ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-18
<saeid> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-19
<behrooz> سلام
<behrooz> کسی اینجا هست
<zainab_> سلام دوستان من میخوام لینوکس اوبونتو رو نصب کنم از برنامه virtual box ولی به مرحله stroge میرسم برنامه لینوکس رو قبول منیکنه چرا؟
<zainab_> سلام دوستان من میخوام لینوکس اوبونتو رو نصب کنم از برنامه virtual box ولی به مرحله stroge میرسم برنامه لینوکس رو قبول نمیکنه چرا؟
<Guest35612> salam. moshkelam ineh ke ubuntu az rouye felash digeh boot nemisheh
<JAVACODER> !
<iraj> Guest35612:  LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.27  estefade kon
<iraj> Guest35612: یه نرم افزار با حجم ۴ مگابایته که روی ویندوز نصب می شه و می تونی باهاش فلش بوت های لینوکس های مختلف رو بسازی
<Guest35612> ایرج جان نگرفتی من الان نصب دارم و به همین ترتیبی که شما گفتی نصب کردم حالا میخوام توزیعات دیگه لینوکس بوت کنم قبل اذ
<Guest35612> قبل از نصب امتحان کنم دیگه بوت نمیشه آیا ممکنه که ربطی به این داشته باشه که یه اوبونتو نصب دارم
<iraj> من یه اوبونتو رو سیستم دارم . .فلشم رو ۲ پارتیشن کردم  یکیشون فضای خالی و یکی پارتیشن نشده .   روی بخش پارتیشن شده بوسیله نرم افزار بالا قابلیت بوت اضاف کردم و روی بخش پارتیشن بندی نشده لینوکس دیگه نصب کردم
<iraj> و کلا فلش رو به هر سیستمی وصل کنم لینوکسم بالا میاد
<Guest35612> بابا من چی میگم شما چی جواب میدی
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-20
<royaflash> salam sale jadid pishapish mobarak
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-21
<yashar> salam, kasi raje be nasbe vpn dar ubuntu 13.10 mitoone komakam kone?\
<Guest95> salam dostam
<Guest95> a
<Guest95> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-22
<shahab> Dear Sirs, Happy new year I have some question about UBUNTU?
<shahab> can i use program such as GDrive or One Drive in Ubuntu ?
<amir__> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-23
<amir_> hi
<amir_> hi
<amirr> salam
<amir_> khobi ?
<amirr> mer30
<amir__> :)
<amir___> :))
<amirr> divone
<amir___> exit
<amir_>  
<amir_> salam dostan kasi baraye nasbe jap/jondo code command linesho nadare ?
<amir_> dostan kasi filter shekan soragh nadare ke kar kone ?
<amirr> سلام دوستان کسی فیلترشکن سراغ نداره که کار کنه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-16
<farshad> salam
<farshad> bache ha kasi hast?
<mahdiyeh> سلام به همه
<mahdiyeh> من با SSH کردن به یک ریموت هاست متصل شدم اما نمیدانم چکونه میتوانم از scp برای انتقال داده ها از ریموت هاست به لوکال دایرکتوری استفاده کنم! من از ویندوز به لینوکس وصل شدم.
<mahdiyeh> با نرم افزار winscp میتوانم فایلها را ببینم اما مشکل این است که من باید دوبار ssh کنم تا به داده های مورد نظرم برسم ولی با winscp نمیتوانم دوبار ssh کنم. آیا کسی راه حلی دارد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-17
<cyclops> سلام دوستان
<cyclops> کسی نیست؟
<cyclops> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=112997.msg914087#msg914087
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-18
<masoud_> hi
<masoud_> i install ubuntu server 13.10 sauce but apt-get dont find samba4-common-bin for use samba-tool command
<MortezaE> Azitrex, فیلتر گیمپ برای شطرنجی کردن عکس کجاست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-20
<mar11> سلام
<mar11> میخواستم ببینم دستور هست که بشه باعاش فهمید که مادربورد و بایوس ام قابلیت پشتیبانی از ۶۴ بیت را دارن یا نه؟
<mar11> بابا خیلی بی حالین بازم به خارحیا
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-21
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> چی شده؟
<farooghkz> :D
<alimj> چیزی نشده
<farooghkz> hai rasool!
<Rasool> سلام
<Rasool> کسی اینجا کانکی رو خوب بلده؟ یه سوال راجع به دستور شرطی توی کانکی دارم خخخخ
<farooghkz> من ک نه
<farooghkz> ترکیبی ک من استفاده میکنم اینه:
<farooghkz> openbox + feh + xclock + debianmenu
<Rasool> اوه نه من کلا یه دسکتاپ رو باید با کانکی درست کنم خخخ پنل رو هم باید با کانکی درست کنم
<farooghkz> دوست دارم آی ۳ رو نصب کنم.از عکساش بنظر میاد ک باحاله
<Rasool> آره خیلی باحاله. ولی بخوای خوشگلش کنی، روزگارت سیاس خخخ
<farooghkz> من زیاد کاری ب خوشگلی ندارم
<Rasool> منم ندارم خخخ منظورم از خوشگلی، کاربرد هست
<farooghkz> اگر ی راهنما داشته باشم حله
<Rasool> یعنی کارای خوشگل باهاش انجام بدم. نه اینکه ظاهرش خوشگل بشه خخخ
<farooghkz> راهنما داره واس کانفیگ؟
<Rasool> برای خود آی۳؟ ها
<Rasool> http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html
<farooghkz> خوبه پس زیاد سخت نیست
<Rasool> نه آی۳ اصلا سخت نیست. کانفیگ کانکی و دی زن و ... سخته خخخ
<farooghkz> من واسه اینکارا حوصله دارم
<farooghkz> اگه نداشتم ک دیگه نمیومدم لینوکس
<Rasool> منم حوصله زیاد دارم. ولی وقتی دنبال یه چیزی میگردم که هیچ کس براش جوابی نداره، اعصابم میریزه بهم خخخ
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get install atanks
<farooghkz> بازی باحالیه
<Rasool> 0ad khkhk
<Rasool> من کلا بازی نمی کنم. چون بخوام بازی کنم دیگه کلا باید همه چیو تعطیل کنم بشینم بازی کنم خخخ
<Rasool> ولی آدم با برنامه نویسی خیلی بیشتر از بازی کردن، از کار با سیستم لذت میبره. چارتا کد بزنی یه برنامه دربیاد، هم کاره هم تفریح. ولی چارتا تیر ترقه تو بازی در کنی چیزی در نهایت نصیبت نمیشه
<farooghkz> گفتی ب برنامه نویسی علاقه مندی؟
<Rasool> موسیقی، کامپیوتر
<Rasool> فعلا همون بش کار میکنم. وگرنه حوصله داشتم میرم پایتون یاد میگیرم
<farooghkz> اینو گوگل کن
<farooghkz> منظورم داک داک گو بود
<farooghkz> python cheat sheet
<Rasool> بل
<Rasool> اینجوری سر در نمیارم ازش. باید از پایه شروع کنم
<farooghkz> واسه اینکه واقعا یادش بگیری باس از پایه شروع کنی ولی چیت شیت ها هم باحالن
<farooghkz> tutorialpoint.com
<farooghkz> کاش ی زبان برنامه نویسی درست حسابی بلد بودی
<farooghkz> مثل جاوا
<farooghkz> سی
<farooghkz> سی پلاس پلاس
<farooghkz> چن وقت پیش از ویندوز ۱۰ استفاده میکردم.چقد از این ور دزدی کرده بود...
<Rasool> من کلا بخوام زبون یاد بگیرم میرم سی یا پایتون یاد میگیرم. جاوا و سی پلاس پلاس و ... رو ولش کن. خخخ
<Rasool> ویندوز ۱۰ همون پلاسما۵ هست خخخ اینقدر تابلو کپی کرده که اصن آبرو ریزیه خخخ
<farooghkz> اگه سی رو یاد بگیری بقیه دیگه خیلی آسونن
<Rasool> فعلا توی یه کانکی موندم. چه برسه به سی خخخ
<Rasool> البته تقصیر خودمه. کارایی از این ابزارها میخوام که اصلا براشون طراحی نشده خخخخ
<farooghkz> بعد سی بدرد کار عادی نمیخوره
<farooghkz> آره تقصیر خودته خخخ
<farooghkz> کاش خودت میتونستی ابزار هات رو بسازی
<farooghkz> pypanel
<farooghkz> perlpanel
<Rasool> خخخ اینایی که الان استفاده میکنم در حالت عادی انگار هیچی ندارن. به خاطر کانفیگ خیلی خوبی که دارن و انعطاف پذیری خوبی که دارن ازشون استفاده میکنم.
<Rasool> مثلا برای لاگین منیجر از slim استفاده میکنم. چون وقتی کانفیگش میکنی، انگار لاگین منیجر خودتو ساختی.
<Rasool> این دی زن هم همین جوریه. باهاش پنلی درست میکنی که کلا با پنل های دیگه فرق داره. حتی با کانفیگ دیگران که دی زن داشتن و دارن
<Rasool> خوبی ابزارهای متنی و انعطاف پذیر همینه دقیقا
<Rasool> یعنی یه نرم افزار رو ۱۰۰ نفر دارن. هر ۱۰۰ نفر ظاهر اون نرم افزارشون با اون یکی فرق میکنه خخخ
<farooghkz> فک کنم برای کانفیگ پای پنل باید اسکریپت نویسی پایتون بلد باشی
<Rasool> مثلا لانچر یونیتی رو ۱۰۰ نفر داشته باشن، عین همه دیگه. فقط آیکن و رنگش فرق میکنه. یا مثلا لایت دی ام. یا پنل ها و ... ولی این ابزارها کلا میشه باهاشون چیزای جدید ساخت
<farooghkz> باحاله
<Rasool> خواستی آی۳ نصب کنی، اینارو هم کنارش نصب کن
<Rasool> compton, conky, dzen2, feh, fonts-droid, rofi, rxvt, scrot
<farooghkz> rxvt ye terminal nist?
<Rasool> چرا
<Rasool> یک هفته پدر منو درآورد تا کانفیگ شد خخخخ
<Rasool> هرچند کانفیگش با ایکس ترم یکیه
<farooghkz> ایکس ترم هم کانفیگ داره مگه؟
<Rasool> پ ن پ خخخ
<Rasool> فکر کردی همون صفحه‌ی سیاه سفید بی ریخته؟ خخخ کانفیگش کنی یه چیز ملسی میشه که هیچ ترمینالی به پاش نمیرسه خخخ
<farooghkz> جدی همون فکر رو میکردم!
<farooghkz> چطو کانفیگش کنم؟
<farooghkz> راهنماش کجاست؟
<Rasool> صبر کن، بعد که دسکتاپم راه افتاد گذاشتم گیت هاب، کانفیگش هم میذارم
<Rasool> فعلا عکسش رو میذارم ببینی خخخ
<Rasool> راهنماش توی من پیجشه.
<Rasool> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8244269976/2016_03_21_190822_641x410_scrot.png
<farooghkz> اوکی
<farooghkz> من با موبایل نمیتونم عکس ببینم
<Rasool> چیزه موبایلت؟
<farooghkz> با نوکیا ۱۱۲ میام اینجا
<Rasool> خخخ جدا؟ هشطو نی
<farooghkz> بله با جی ام آی آر سی
<farooghkz> jmirc
<Rasool> به سلامتی. پی سی نداری؟
<farooghkz> دارم نت نداره
<farooghkz> کانکی ب چ درد میخوره؟
<Rasool> کانکی به چه درد میخوره؟ فحش دادی؟ خخخخ
<farooghkz> خو ب چ درد میخوره؟
<farooghkz> فک نکنم لازمش داصته باشم
<farooghkz> *داشته
<Rasool> کانکی یه ابزار واسه نشون دادن سیستمه. هرچیزی داخل سیستم. حالا به اشکال مختلف
<Rasool> مثلا من الان یه قسمت درست کردم توی پنل که آپدیت اگه برام اومد، بهم بگه. مثلا میگه
<Rasool> 2 update Available
<Rasool> هرچقدر آپدیت برام بیاد، بهم اینجوری خبر میده.
<farooghkz> فک نکنم بدردم بخوره
<Rasool> یا مثلا درصد منابع سیستمی رو میگه که خیلیا استفاده میکنن
<Rasool> زمان سیستمت رو چجوری میفهمی پس؟ خخخ
<Rasool> من باید زمان سیستم رو بذارم توی کانکی تا بهم بگه الان ساعت چنده و چه روزیه. کانکی نداشته باشم که کلا ساعت نمیفهمم چنده دیگه خخخ
<farooghkz> زمان رو با ایکس کلاک میفهمم.درصد رم و ... هم فکر نمیکنم بدردم بخوره
<farooghkz> xclock -analog -update 1
<Rasool> اوه من x11-app نصب ندارم خخخ
<alimj> farooghkz: جواب خانم الهه را بده در خصوص تله تایپ :-P
<Rasool> کی جواب بده؟
<farooghkz> تله تایپ چیه؟
<farooghkz> کلا در هیچ زمینه ای روی من حساب نکنید
<farooghkz> من سیب زمینیم
<farooghkz> :D
<farooghkz> روفی چیه؟
<Rasool> مثل دی منیو هست
<Rasool> dmenu
<Rasool> یه جور لانچره
<Rasool> باهاش برنامه باز میکنی خخخ
<farooghkz> debian menu?
<Rasool> دقیق نمیدونم. فکر نکنم. عضو بسته‌ی suckless-tools هست
<Rasool> من قدیما توی آی۳ از همین دی منیو استفاده می کردم ولی خب خیلی زشته خخخ. اومدم روی روفی
<farooghkz> compton chie?
<hamkalasi> سلام alimj
<alimj> سلام hamkalasi
<hamkalasi> ببخشید دیر جواب دادم
<hamkalasi> خوب هستین؟
<hamkalasi> سال جدید برشما و خانواده محترمتان  تبریک عرض می کنم
<farooghkz> سال نو مبارک
<farooghkz> salam r
<Rasool> سلام. رفته بودم بیرون خخ
<Rasool> این آی آر سی هم خنگه. نفهمید من قبلا بودم. فقط ساسپند کرده بودم سیستم رو. گرفته از اول منو جوین کرده خخخ
<alimj> سال نو بر شما هم مبارک hamkalasi
<farooghkz> رسول باس از ‏znc‏ استفاده کنی
<farooghkz> علی درست میگم؟
<Rasool> بیخیال. برای سرویسی که خیلی بهش احتیاج ندارم، الکی نمیرم برنامه نصب کنم خخخ
<farooghkz> برنامه نیست
<farooghkz> علی در موردش بگو
<Rasool> اوف آخرش این دی زن رو تونستم راش بندازم خخخ
<Rasool> وقتی آدم ببینه چیزی رو که میخواد، از راه اصولیش نمیشه پیدا کرد، بهتره بزنه به دریا و با ایده های غیراصولی کارشو راه بندازه خخخ
<hamkalasi> آقای alimjسوالم درباه الگوریتم های wpa2
<Rasool> اگه بفهمین چجوری اومدم ورک اسپیس به دی زن اضافه کردم، از خنده غش می کنین خخخخ
<hamkalasi> می تونید کمکم کنید
<hamkalasi> ؟
<farooghkz> رسول، لینوکس واسه اینه ک آزاد باشی دیگه.هر کاری دوست داری با پی سیت بکنی
<farooghkz> رسول چطو؟
<Rasool> خخخ درسته ولی درست‌ترش اینه که اصولی کارت رو انجام بدی
<Rasool> به قول معین، بهتره قبل از تست کردن، دانشت رو با مطالعه بالا ببری
<farooghkz> رسول چطو؟
<Rasool> چی چطو؟
<farooghkz> چطو ورک اسپیس اضاف کردی؟
<Rasool> هیچی اومدم با تاچ یک فایل و دستور شرطی وجود داشتن اون فایل، لیست ورک اسپیس هارو به پنل اضافه کردم که با رفتن به هر ورک سپیس، اون بخش مربوطه روشن میشه تا بفهمی توی کدوم ورک سپیسی
<Rasool> خیلی خنده داره بگی با تاچ کردن یه فایل، همچین کاری کنی خخخ اصلا آبروریزیه خخخ
<Rasool> ولی چاره‌ای نبود. وقتی خود ابزار همچین قابلیتی نداره، باید خودم یه جوری بهش بچسبونم دیگه خخخ
<alimj> hamkalasi: جانم؟
<farooghkz> تاچ چیکار میکنه؟
<Rasool> touch FILE
<hamkalasi> ببخشید وقتتونم گرفتم
<alimj> خواهش
<alimj> چه کاری از من ساخته است؟
<hamkalasi> من حقیقتش روی ارتباط وایرلس داشتم مطالعه می کردم
<farooghkz> رسول ولش میرم من پیجش رو میخونم
<alimj> hamkalasi: مطالعه همیشه بسیار خوب و مفید است :-D
<Rasool> خخخخ تاچ برای ساختن فایله دیگه. مثل ام کی دایر که واسه ساختن فولدره
<hamkalasi> یکسری سوال برای من پیش امد که با رجوع به سایت های ویکیپیدیا و سایت های انگلیسی و کتاب ها نتونستم بفهمم
<alimj> کجا مشکل داری؟
<alimj> touch Rasool farooghkz
<farooghkz> آقا اینجا مخاطباتون رو مشخص کنید پیاما قاطی نشن
<farooghkz> علی چیکا کردی؟
<hamkalasi> شیفت کردن  برای رسیدن به داده ها اصلی در پکت آی پی
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alimj> چی شد؟ چرا رسول رفت؟
<farooghkz> رفت دیگه
<farooghkz> علی نمیدونم شاید رفته بخوابه
<farooghkz> علی. شاید هم تو با اون دستور تاچ دیسکاننکتش کردی!
<farooghkz> touch alimj
<farooghkz> کم کم دارم مشکوک میشم
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> .ping
<farooghkz> چی شد یهو؟
<alimj> من مشغول سیر آفاق و انفس می‌باشم
<farooghkz> این ینی چی؟نگاه ب آسمان؟
<alimj> نه. عالم هپروت
<farooghkz> خیلی مشکوکه
<farooghkz> یکهو تمام کانالا ساکت شدن
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<bighacker> خیلی دوست داشتم ترول بشم ولی ولش
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-22
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام سلام. ۱۰۰ تا سلام. همگی سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-23
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام سلام. ۱۰۰ تا سلام
<maybe_faroogh_or> سلامی دباره
<maybe_frgh_or_no> من شاید فاروقم شاید هم نا...
<maybe_frgh_or_no> به هر حال مواظب خودتون باشید
<maybe_frgh_or_no> :D
<alimj> :-)
<Guest14765> هلو
<Guest14765> هلو
<Guest14765> لانترن رو چطوری نصب می کنند؟
<Guest14765> سایتش فایل اگزه میده
<Guest14765> گیتهاب فایل update میده
<Guest14765> alimj ashkan atralhea- bpsecret lubotu3 ubuntulog_
<alimj> سلام Guest14765
<Guest14765> سلام
<Guest14765> لنارت رو چزوری نصب می کنند
<Guest14765> لانترن رو چطوری نصب می کنند؟
<alimj> بیا عزیز دل برادر:
<alimj> https://github.com/getlantern/lantern
<alimj> پایین صفحه را ببین
<alimj> روش نصب فایلهای دب را هم که بلدی؟
<Guest14765> پکیجهای این دوتا با هم نمی خوند:
<Guest14765> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/lantern
<Guest14765> و
<Guest14765> https://github.com/getlantern/lantern/releases
<Guest14765> alimj: تازه آنترگوس نصب کردم
<alimj> اوبونتو داری یا آرچ؟
<Guest14765> اوبونتو هم دارم
<Guest14765> اما الان آنترگوسم
<alimj> چه ورژنی؟
<Guest14765> Antergos
<alimj> میدونم
<Guest14765> ورژن اوبونتو؟
<Guest14765> نمی دونم. باید ریستارت کنم
<alimj> در اوبونتو که مشکل نداشتی؟
<Guest14765> اوبونتو گفتند جاسوسه. آنترگوس نصب کردم
<Guest14765> در اوبونتو نصبش نکردم
<Guest14765> اوبونتو خیلی کار نکردم: یک هفته مثلا اینا
<alimj> کی گفت جاسوسه؟
<Guest14765> دوستم لینک فرستاد. لینکش توی مرورگر اوبونتو دارم. هنوز
<alimj> چرا یهو رفتی سراغ یک توزیع لینوکس اینقدر مشکل؟
<Guest14765> آنترگوس منظورتون
<Guest14765> سرچ کردم
<Guest14765> این رو نصب کنم: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/lantern
<Guest14765> اشکال نده نسخه اش مساوی نیست؟
<Guest14765> نصب نمیشه
<Guest14765> لینوکس ساده چی نصب کنم؟
<alimj> برای کاربران مبتدی اوبونتو یا مینت توصیه می‌شود
<alimj> الان بخواهم بهت بگم که لانترن را از سورس بگیری و کامپایل کنی، خیلی برایت مشکل خواهد بود. به خصوص اینکه گوگل گو هم بر روی ایران بسته است
<alimj> یک توزیع لینوکس نصب کن که مدیریت مخازن آن بر اساس دبیان باشد. همان مینت یا اوبونتو
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-24
<Anti> سلام به همگی وقت بخیر
<Guest18909> سوال داشتم
<fog> hi
<alimj> :/
<sara___> salam dustan
<farooghkz> سلام ایرج
<farooghkz> سلام علی
<farooghkz> بی پی سلام
<iraj> farooghkz, سلام
<farooghkz> و ی سلام ویژه ب بات
<iraj> farooghkz, NICK mano 'mention' kon ke befahmam msg dadi
<iraj> farooghkz, گاهی اوقات تصادفی ای ار سی  رو نگاه می کنم که پباما رومی بینم
<farooghkz> ok
<farooghkz> میتونی کلاینتت رو جوری تنظیم کنی ک اگه اسمت رو ب فارسی گفتن پینگ شی؟
<iraj> farooghkz, فکر کنم بشه .
<iraj> farooghkz, می تونی دستی اسم کوچیکت رو توی کوئری بدی به کلاینت hexchat
<iraj> و یه صدا هم تعیین کنی که پخش گنه
<farooghkz> اگه ب کسی پ.خ بدی طرف پینگ میشه
 * iraj went to supper
<farooghkz> iraj, what u did?
<farooghkz> چیکا کردی؟
<iraj> farooghkz,  رفتم شام و برگشتم
<iraj> farooghkz, پینگ منظورت اینه مثلا:
<iraj> farooghkz, ping
<farooghkz> آره
<iraj> farooghkz, این یه قرارداده بین خود انسان ها و اعضای کانل
<iraj> farooghkz, در واقع یه دستور نیست که ماشین و سرور ملزم به پردازش اون باشن و عکس العملی نشون بدن
<farooghkz> اکثر برنامه های آی آر سی کاربر رو خبر میکنن
<iraj> farooghkz, اون فکر کنم بخاطر هایلایت کردن نیک نیم هست
<iraj> مثلا می تونم اینجوری پینگت کنم :
<iraj> farooghkz,  ding
<farooghkz> عکس العمل کلاینت کاربر هستش
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> هر طور اسمم رو بگی پینگ میشم
<iraj> farooghkz, اها . ما بهش می گیم: منشن کردن
<iraj> یا هایلایت کردن
<farooghkz> بهش پینگ هم میگن
<farooghkz> وقتی کلاینت کاربر اسم کاربر رو داخل یکی از پیام ها میبینه سعی میکنه ب کاربر اطلاع بده
<iraj> bale
<farooghkz> حالا بعضی برنامه ها رو میشه طوری کانفیگ کرد ک اگر اسمی ب غیر از اسم کاربر گفته شد بازم کاربر رو پینگ کنه
<iraj> farooghkz, فکر کنم توی هکس
<iraj> هکسچت دیدم
<farooghkz> درضمن پ.خ ب کاربر هم باعث پینگ شدنش میشه
<farooghkz> iraj, agar mitooni pas tanzim kon agar esm farsit gofteh shod pinget kone
<iraj> farooghkz, گذاشتم. یه تستی کن اسمم رو به فارسی
<farooghkz> ایرج سلام
<iraj> ظاهرا حله
<farooghkz> ok
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام رسول
<Rasool> علیک سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-25
<farooghkz> سلام
<Rasool> سلام. کسی با sed کار کرده تا حالا؟
<farooghkz> من یکم کار کردم
<farooghkz> البته فقط یکم
<Rasool> من میخوام خروجی عددی یه دستور رو بگیره و اگه زیر ۳ رقمه، قبلش به اندازه سه رقم درش بیاره. مثلا قبلش صفر بذاره
<Rasool> فرض کن عدد من ۹ هست
<Rasool> میخوام بشه ۰۰۹
<Rasool> و اگه مثلا ۱۵ بود. بشه ۰۱۵
<Rasool> و اگه ۱۵۰ بود دیگه همون ۱۵۰ چاپ بشه
<farooghkz> نمیدونم
<Rasool> ولی ایده‌ی جالبیه خخخ
<farooghkz> اینجا جوابت رو پیدا کردی؟
<Rasool> کجا؟
<farooghkz> info sed
<farooghkz> احتمالا نه
<Rasool> نه. بل بگردم توش ببینم چی داره
<farooghkz> کانال آی آر سی هم داره
<farooghkz> الآن دوراه داری
<Rasool> خخخ تو هم که تا تقی به توقی میخوره کانال آی آر سی معرفی میکنی خخخ
<Rasool> من اگه انگلیسی روون بلد بودم که اینجا نبودم اصلا خخخ
<farooghkz> تو کانال آی آر سی میتونی ب جوابت برسی.معمولا سریع و راحت
<Rasool> آره اگه بلد باشی روون انگلیسی حرف بزنی.
<Rasool> نه من که باید برم ترنسلیت کنم
<farooghkz> سلام سائب
<farooghkz> چ خبر از این ورا؟
<Saeid> سلام
<Guest18407> من میخوام اوبونتو رو در کنار ویندوز نصب کنم خواستم ببینم پیشنهاد برای فضاهای root,home,swap چقدر هست؟
<iraj> Guest18407, swap 2g bad nis
<Guest18407> من درایوی که دارم میخوام اختصاص بدم ب لینوکس 119 گیگ هست
<Guest18407> به نظرتون بهترین حالت تقسیم بندیش چیه؟
<iraj> Guest18407, 50 gig bedeh be root
<iraj> Guest18407, ma baghi ro bedeh be home
<Guest18407> مرسی آقا ایرج
<iraj> Guest18407, :D 50 gig ham fekr konam ziadeh, vali kenar bezari bad nis
<iraj> Guest18407, khahesh
<Guest18407> swap هم همون 2 گیگ کافیشه؟؟
<Guest18407> بیشتر بدم چی؟
<iraj> Guest18407, man 4 gig dadam
<Guest18407> خب فعلا که اضافه داریم بیشتر میدم بهش :D
<iraj> :D
<iraj> Guest18407, نگران کم اوردن نباش. اگر پارتیشن کم اورد می تونی یه فایل روی بقیه پارتیشن ها بسازی
<iraj> و اون رو فایل رو به سواپ اضافه کنی
<Guest18407> فدات مرسی
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-26
<sara> salam dustan
<sara> inja kasi ru text mining kar karde?
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام farooghkz
<alimj> چرا در کانال تلگرام انجمن نیستی؟ :-D
<farooghkz> تلگرام ندارم
<alimj1> farooghkz: نصب کن :-D
<farooghkz> روی نوکیا ۱۱۲ یا روی کامپیوتری ک ب اینترنت وصل نیست؟روی کدومشون نصب کنم؟
<farooghkz> alimj
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-20
<javadkhof> فقط همه  میایین میرن :D
<shangul> جز من
<javadkhof> ارع :D
<shangul> الآن من هم میرم
<javadkhof> بووروو :
<javadkhof> :D
<shangul> رفتم
<shangul> نیگا کن اسمم کمرنگ شده
<javadkhof> نههه
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<javadkhof> فاروق نیستی ؟
<javadkhof> سلام
<javadkhof> دوستان کسی هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-21
<shangul> salam javadkhof
<shangul> va javadkhof_
<shangul> va javadkhof__
<javadkhof_> slm
<javadkhof_> : )
<shangul> پس بقیتون چرا جواب نمیدید؟
<javadkhof_> خوابن  :D
<shangul> اینم چهارمی تون هستش؟
<shangul> رفت
<shangul> کپی ها با هم رفته با هم برگشتند
<javadkhof_> دوستان  بازی خوب سراغ دارید ؟
<shangul> دم یکی از یکی دراز تر!
<shangul> برای؟
<javadkhof_> لونوکس !
<shangul> بزار ببینم
<shangul> پک من خوبه؟
<shangul> راستش من بازی خفن نمیکنم
<shangul> یعنی عادت ندارم که بکنم
<shangul> ولی اگر به جای لونوکس میگفتی داس فک کنم بتونم چند تا بازی توپ معرفی بکنم
<shangul> warzone2100
<shangul> minetest
<shangul> gnome-chess(+gnuchess and fruit)
<shangul> اینا روی رایانه من هستن
<shangul> bbl
<javadkhof_> داس رو روی ویرتوال نصبیدی باهاش بازی می کنی ؟
<javadkhof_> :D
<javadkhof_> و بازگشت همه به سوی ماین تست است خخخ
<shangul> dosbox
<shangul> یک فلاپی داس هم دارم
<shangul> شاید هم بزودی روی سیستمم نصبش کردم
<javadkhof_> خخخخ
<javadkhof_> حالا با  داس چی بازی می کنی ؟
<javadkhof_> بازی روی ترمینال سراغ  نداری ؟
<shangul> warcraft II, digger, roboman
<shangul> sudo apt install pacman4terminal
<shangul> این رو هم نصب کن هر چند بازی نیست
<shangul> sudo apt install tty-clock
<javadkhof_> sudo apt install pacman4terminal   unabel میشه !
<shangul> pacman4console
<javadkhof_> از این  پک من ئه خوشم اومد خخخ
<javadkhof_> یاد خاطرات رو  زنده کرد با میکرو از اینا بازی می کردیم خخ
<shangul> 2048
<shangul> javadkhof_, javadkhof__ javadkhof, کدومتون جواد هستید؟
<javadkhof_> همهشون
<javadkhof_> خخخ
<javadkhof_> الان  با  اون  یدونه ـ نام
<shangul> ببینم کلاینتت وقتی اسمت رو میارم بیپ میزنه؟رنگش میپره یا نه؟
<shangul> javadkhof_,
<Mori> salam
<javadkhof_> رنگی می کنتتش
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-22
<shangul> salam javadkhof
<javadkhof> slm
<javadkhof> : )
<javadkhof> جطوی :‌)‌
<shangul> خوبیم
<javadkhof> خودارا شوکور
<javadkhof> فاروق  اون  سروره که  توش ماین  تست  بازی می کردیم چی بود  اسمش ؟
<javadkhof> یعنی ادرس و مشخصاتش چی بود  م یخوام وارد  کنم  یکم بازی کنم
<shangul> اسمش یا آدرسش؟
<shangul> mt.rbose.org
<shangul> Libery Land
<javadkhof> اوک ؛‌)‌
<javadkhof> بازی نمی کنی خودت ؟
<javadkhof> راستی دکمه ی سرعت چی بود ؟
<javadkhof> یه  دکمه  بود در حال  حرکت  می گرفتی  سریع راه می رفتی
<javadkhof> shangul
<shangul> cool internet connection!
<shangul> javadkhof, mishe komak bokoni?
<javadkhof> چیکار کنم ؟
<shangul> دارم تونل میزنم
<javadkhof> وایسا  اومدم
<javadkhof> دکمه  ی سرعتو نگفتی بهم
<shangul> چی؟
<shangul> سرعت؟
<javadkhof> بابا  یه  دکمه بود قبلا می گرفتیم سریع  راه می رفت
<javadkhof> الان  پیداش نمی کنم
<shangul> k?
<shangul> j?
<shangul> یکی fly بود یکی fast
<javadkhof> نه این نه  یه  دکمه بود خیلی سریع راه می رفت
<javadkhof> اهان E يّه
<javadkhof> E رو نگه  دار راه  بروو
<shangul> ok
<shangul> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<shangul> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/03/22/%23ubuntu-ir.html
<javadkhof> ok
<javadkhof> pv
<rmasoumvand> gg
<javadkhof> O_0
<shangul> javadkhof, moshkel chie?
<javadkhof> هیچی
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-23
<xzxzx> salam
<xzxzx> doostan man donbal ye pdf reader kheyli khoobam
<xzxzx> kesi chizi soragh darE?
<javadkhof> shangul, nisti ?
<shangul> javadkhof, internet connection vazesh khoob nist
<javadkhof> :D
<shangul> 146ms khoobeh?
<javadkhof> idk !
<javadkhof> دارم  یه  باغ  بزرگ می سازم  خواستی بیا  ببین :D
<javadkhof> shangul, pinget kheili balast :D
<farhad> Hello
<Guest16906> سلام
<Guest16906> چرا اسمم عوض شد؟
<Guest16906> به نام خداوند جان و خرد کزین برتر اندیشه برنگذرد
<Guest16906> خداوند نام و خداوند جای خداوند روزی ده رهنمای
<Guest16906> سال نو بر همه‌ی شما عزیزان مبارک
<Guest16906> براتون عیدی آوردم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-24
<Mr-H> salam
<emzi> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-25
<silverado> salam
<shangul> salam silverado
<silverado> سلام من یک مشکلی داشت چند لحظه اجازه بدید میخواست اینجا سوالم رو بپرسم
<silverado> من لوبونتو رو نصب کردم و مشکلم الان یا فایل منیجرش هست اول اینکه زمانی که من وارد یک پوشه میشم  مکان قبلی پوشه من نگهداری نمیشه یعنی زمانی که من از دایرکتوری الان خودم به دایرکتوری قبلی برمیگردم مکان انتخاب پوشه عوض میشه و میره از اول شروع 
<silverado> این مشکل رو چطور برطرفکنم خیلی عذاب آوره چون من عادت به استفاده از موس رو ندارم همیشه از کیبورد استفاده میکنم
<Silverado-PC> دوستان میشه جواب من رو بدید!؟
<anastmag> hi
<anastmag> Is there any computer security conference in Iran ?
<shangul> what?
<shangul> hi
<shangul> lemme see
<shangul> anastmag, idk, maybe join #technotux and also ask there
<anastmag> thanks
<shangul> <anastmag> hi
<shangul> <anastmag> Is there any computer security conference in Iran ?
<shangul> nixoeen, ^
<nixoeen> shangul, Nemidunam, fear nakonam.
<nixoeen> S/fear/fekr
<shangul> nixoeen, say to the one who asked!
<nixoeen> anastmag, I don't think so!
<anastmag> alright
<javadkhof> hey :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-26
<javadkhof> hi
<javadkhof> chetori  shangul
<javadkhof> salam !
<javadkhof> slm shangul
<shangul> salam javadkhof
<javadkhof> manjaro  nasb kardam :D
<javadkhof> taghyir zabanesho peida nemikonam ! :D
<shangul> Manjaro?
<shangul> iraj
<shangul> fek konam iraj manjaro dareh
<iraj> Salam
<javadkhof> salam
<javadkhof> manjaro dari shoma ?
<iraj> Kde ya gnome3 ya xfce, ...?
<javadkhof> KDE !
<iraj> Bale
<javadkhof> keyboadr language sh chejori avaz mishe
<javadkhof> harchi var miram nemishe !
<javadkhof> :D
<iraj> Bale. man gnome daram. Kde kheyli vaqt pish nasb dashtam
<iraj> Dakhel setting keboard donbal "keyboard layout" begard
<iraj> Nahayatesh ye search bezan tuye google: how to change keyboard layout in manjaro kde
<shangul> iraj, chera gheyman domain .ir bala rafteh?
<iraj> Shangul chon mamlekat bi sahebe :D
<shangul> iraj, ta hamin 4 sal pish 5000 toman bood, al'an shodeh 6000 toman
<shangul> daram yek bakhsh az css bayan ro cop mizanam tooyeh ghaleb khodam
<javadkhof> geroon  shode domin O_0
<AntiTroll404> javadkhof, nemidoonam man tooyeh kar kharid va foroosh domain nistam
<Guest65351> Slm dostan
<Guest65351> mn ye soal dashtam
<Guest65351> kasi hast javab bede
<Guest65351> من واقعا الان گیج شدم نمیدونم از کدوم توزیعی استفاده کنم من میخوام میزکارم مثه میزکار عکس تو این صفحه  https://amirsamimi.ir/how_to_install_kde_on_archlinux/ بشه ولی نمیدونم از کدوم توزیع استفاده کنم در ضمن من مبتدی هستم ولی میخوام در زمینه های امنیت و برنامه نویسی
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-19
<Tomcat_> Dorud
<Tomcat_> Kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-21
<soshiant> link download repository of ubuntu in windowse
<soshiant> link download repository of ubuntu 14.04 in windows
<anonymous_dpr> slm
<anonymous_dpr> anybody here?
<ramin> hi
<Fawfawfawf> Hello ?
<pedram> salam be hame
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-22
<arkidie> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-23
<Alireza> Slm
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-25
<openvpn> what is openvpn ?
<openvpn> what didi it does?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-18
<Cjdjdisi> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-20
<frenda> salaam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-24
<fibonachy> hi
<fibonachy> anybody isnt here
